# [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 4 2010



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2010)

Da das Interesse an den monatlichen Bundestagswahlen offensichtlich sehr klein ist (null Beschwerden nach 2 Moanten ohne Wahl), ab sofort im letzten Monat jeden Quartals:

Welche Partei hättet ihr dieses Quartal gewählt?


Übersicht der letzten Jahre (bis Q310 Durschnittswerte aus i.d.R. 3 Wahlen pro Quartal):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (3. Dezember 2010)

[x] mlpd


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da das Interesse an den monatlichen Bundestagswahlen offensichtlich sehr klein ist (null Beschwerden nach 2 Moanten ohne Wahl)


 
Dann sollte das doch klar sein, welchen Sinn derartige "Wahlen" hier im Forum haben. 

Hab trotzdem mal ein Kreuz bei der "Gegen-alles-sei-Partei" gemacht.


----------



## Woohoo (4. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab trotzdem mal ein Kreuz bei der "Gegen-alles-sei-Partei" gemacht.



Um das Wahlergebnis zu verfälschen hoffentlich?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (4. Dezember 2010)

Piratenpartei, weil mich der übertriebene Jugendschutz momentan ganz schön aufregt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Wieso, Jugendschutz halte ich für sehr wichtig.
Stell dir vor, es gäbe kein Jugendschutz mehr, dann würde man die Kinder gnadenlos ausnutzen und das kann auch nicht in deinem Interesse sein.


----------



## Superwip (4. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, Jugendschutz halte ich für sehr wichtig.
> Stell dir vor, es gäbe kein Jugendschutz mehr, dann würde man die Kinder gnadenlos ausnutzen und das kann auch nicht in deinem Interesse sein.


 
Er meint wohl Jugendschutz im Bezug auf Medien und da kann ich ihm nur Recht geben...


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja klar, ich meine den *übertriebenen *Jugendschutz in Bezug auf Medien. Siehe USK, BPjM & Co.:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2442328-post34.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2443159-post36.html

Ein Beispiel: Spiele mit "keine Jugendfreigabe" gekennzeichnet, also ab 18, dürfen nicht jugendgefährdend sein. Hallo? Gerade Ab-18-Spiele müssten doch jugendgefährdend sein dürfen?! Das ist wohl der Grund, warum für bzw. in Deutschland soviel geschnippelt und indiziert wird. Man hat beim Jugendschutz meiner Meinung nach das Augenmaß verloren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Dass in Deutschland an FSK 18 Titel noch geschnippelt wird, hat aber eher politische Gründe als solche, die aufm Jugendschutz beruhen.
Ich persönlich finde es komplett albern, dass Ego Shooter (oder eben solche Games, wo es brutal werden kann) überhaupt ab 18 sind.
Paintball kann auch jeder spielen und das ist dann sogar Wirklichkeit und ein Rennspiel muss dann auch ab 18 sein, denn zum Autofahren muss man einen Lappen haben (den es erst ab 18 gibt).
Bei Rennspielen, in denen es um illegale Handlungen im Straßenverkehr geht, müssten dann logischer Weise indiziert werden.

Zusammengefasst bin ich der Meinung, dass die falschen Leute derartige "Bestimmungen" festlegen und da müsste man dringend etwas in den Strukturen ändern.
Früher wurden einige Filme mit einem FSK 16 Logo versehen (OK, früher gabs das noch nicht so), die heute jeder 12 jährige sehen kann, aber neu abgestimmt wird das trotzdem nicht.
In jeder Bild Zeitung ist immer ein halbnacktes Mädchen drin, nachmittags wird in Talk-und Gerichtsshows der größte Schwachsinn gelabert, aber dort gibts keine FSK 16 Einblendung oder zumindest der Hinweis, dass der Kram komplett überdreht und erfunden ist, also nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2010)

Du verkennst den Unterschied zwischen der Intention bei der Jugend(nicht)freigabe von Spielen (Verhinderung schädlicher Auswirkungen auf die psychologische Entwicklung von Jugendlichen/Kindern) und beim Autofahren (Verhinderung des Autofahrens durch Personen mit mangelndem Verantwortungsbewußtsein und mangelnder juristischer Verantwortung).

Aber wenn ihr eine ausführliche Diskussion darüber führen wollt, wo genau denn nun der einzig richtige Punkt für den Schnitt zwischen "unbedenklich" und "jugendgefährdend" liegen sollte, dann solltet ihr vielleicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Und euch gründlich in Entwicklungspsychologie einlesen, denn irgendwie ist anzuzweifeln, dass Laien ihr eigenes Unterbewusstsein und das anderer soviel besser und mit solch abschließender Sicherheit beurteilen können, wie hier dargestellt.
Bezüglich der Zuständigkeit und angelegten Maßstäben bitte auch gleich bedenken, dass das aktuelle System von Leuten gesteuert wird, die möglichst viele Spiele verkaufen wollen und das deren Maßstäbe bereits deutlich lascher sind, als die der alten BPJM und den Forderungen nenneswerter Teile der Gesellschaft.

_Edit:_
Ach ja: Alte Spiele/Filme könnten afaik neu vorgelegt werden und dann eine Einstufung nach heutigen Maßstäben erhalten - wenn die Rechteinhaber denn bereit wären, eine erneute Prüfung zu bezahlen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann sollte das doch klar sein, welchen Sinn derartige "Wahlen" hier im Forum haben.



Hmm - gab auch mal Zeiten, da ging nach 2 Tagen ohne Wahl das Gejammer los.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (4. Dezember 2010)

> Und euch gründlich in Entwicklungspsychologie einlesen


Bin nur gegen Indizierung und für PEGI, da muss ich kein einziges Psychologie-Buch lesen. ^^



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass in Deutschland an FSK 18 Titel noch geschnippelt wird, hat aber  eher politische Gründe als solche, die aufm Jugendschutz beruhen.
> ...
> Zusammengefasst bin ich der Meinung, dass die falschen Leute derartige "Bestimmungen" festlegen und da müsste man dringend etwas in den Strukturen ändern.


Und genau deshalb würde ich diese Woche wohl die Piratenpartei wählen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Und was will die Piratenpartei da ändern?
Sollen PC Spiele als Kunst eingestuft werden?


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

Nach kritischer Abwägung (Bin bald wohl kein Mitglied in der Piratenpartei mehr):

Piratenpartei [x]

Tagesaktuell ausschlaggebend:

Die Piratenpartei kämpft im Rahmen eines kürzlich aufgenommenen Programmpunktes für
einen praktikablen, vernünftigen Jugendschutz gegen das juristische Mienenfeld, das uns
mit Annahme des JMStV droht, der seinerseits wiederum als Ziehkind der SPD von dieser
mitgetragen wird, aber auch von den Grünen, und von der CDU/CSU und ihrem
Mehrheitsbeschaffer, der FDP, sowieso.

Die Piratenpartei ist die einzige Partei in der deutschen Polit-Landschaft,
die die wichtige Rolle des Whistleblowings als Kontroll-Instanz für eine funktionierende
Demokratie begreift und sich dem Schutze dieser programmatisch annimmt. Vor diesem
Hintergrund bringt sie auch bei rauem Seegang die Eier auf, für Whistleblowing einzustehen,
während andere Parteien das Thema sachlich meiden, wenn nicht gar wie die Grünen
demokratiefeindlich gegen Whistleblowing handeln.

Nicht zu vergessen ist der Anblick, der sich dem kritischen Betrachter beim
gesetzgeberischen Prozess um den Dritten Korb zum Urheberrechtsgesetz bietet:
Im Juni diesen Jahres federführend vom Bundesjustizministerium angefangen,
fanden die ersten Beratungen um diese Reform unter Ausschluss der
Öffentlichkeit statt. Stattdessen wurden mit den Lobbyvertretern der
Verwertungsindustrie mal wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen an den Tisch
gebeten. Nächstes Jahr wird der Deutsche Bundestag bzw. dessen
Rechtsausschuss die Beratungen übernehmen.
Die Verbraucher - also wir alle als Privatpersonen - haben in diesen
Verhandlungen keine Lobby. Bis auf die Piratenpartei wendet sich keine
andere Partei diesem Thema verstärkt zu.
Die Eckpunkte des Dritten Korbs des UrhG sind hahnebüchern !
Under anderem scheint ein Leistungsschutzrecht für Verleger mühelos
den gesetzgeberischen Prozzess zu passieren, dass für Verleger finanziell
betrachtet eine 2. (!) Urheberabgabe ist, oder wie ich zu sagen pflege,
Kulturflatrate.
Es ist ungeheuerlich, aber auf alle kopierfähigen Geräte wird seit geraumer
Zeit eine Pauschalabgabe raufgeschlagen, die jene Geräte, also
USB-Sticks, Festplatten, optische Laufwerke, Speicher-Karten, Rohlinge,
etc. verteuert. Das Geld kommt den Rechteinhabern unter der Annahme
entgegen, der unbeschränkte Umgang mit Daten jeder Art würde für
sie zu finanziellen Schäden führen - was übrigens schon seit über einem
Jahrzehnt nicht seriös und fundiert begründet werden konnte.
Nach logischem Rechtsverständnis bedeutet diese vom Verbraucher
unabwendbar grundsätzlich zu tragende Pauschalabgabe ja entweder
eine Rechtfertigung zum freien Konsum bzw. eines Anspruchs für die
Verbraucher auf eine Gegenleistung im Sinne eines fairen Ausgleichs
zwischen Schaffenden und der Allgemeinheit. Aber nichts da !
Pustekuchen ! Trotz quasi-Kulturflatrate gibt es keine Zugeständnisse
für die Allgemeinheit !
Und als ob das nicht schon schlimm genug wäre, droht uns mit dem
Leistungsschutzrecht für Verleger nun eine 2. Kulturflatrate oben drauf,
weil die Verleger der Ansicht sind, dass die 1. sie nicht ausreichend
vergütet - diese natürlich unter den gleichen unfairen Bedingungen wie
der 1. Dieses Zweitverwertungsrecht wird von den Bundestags-Fraktionen
einhellig begrüßt !
Darüber hinaus zeichnen sich mit diesem Dritten Korb des UrhG auch Dinge
wie eine weitere Einschränkung der Privatkopie und ein Verbot intelligenter
Aufnahmesoftware für Webradios am Horizont ab. Es gibt also mehr als genug
Gründe, wieso wir uns sorgen sollten. Die Etablierten tun's nicht - im
Gegenteil, sie treiben diese Fehlentwicklung merkbefreit vorran. Die
Piratenpartei hingegen stellt sich dem bereits in diesem frühen Stadium des
gesetzgeberischen Prozesses entgegen, klärt auf, mobilisiert, etc.

Zuletzt erwähnt, fand' ich in diesem Quartal die Aufnahme
"eines Rechts auf existenzielle Grundsicherung und gesellschaftliche Teilhabe"
ins Parteiprogramm als wegweisend und begrüßenswert.
Wer nach diesem Schritt jetzt noch behauptet, die Piratenpartei nehme
sich nicht der wirklichen Probleme unserer Gesellschaft an, sondern sei eine
spezielle 1-Thema-Partei, der entlarvt sich damit als sachlich blind.

Dieses politische Paket bietet einem momentan keine andere Partei.
Wem's schmeckt, unterstützen, wem's nicht schmeckt, Kritik äußern,
dass Piraten intern sich dieser Kritik annehmen können und diese
mit in die Partei-Arbeit einfließen lassen können.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Dezember 2010)

[x] sonstige , mal wieder

Und zum thema piratenpartei: leute, ihr habt wohl echt keine andere sorgen als die jugendfreigabe von medien oder was? Was mit eurem geld und deutschland passiert geht euch scheints völlig am arsch vorbei?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Solange die Piratenpartei nichts anders bietet als ein freies Internet, wird sie nie mehr als eine Randerscheinung sein.
Das muss einfach mehr kommen, die brauchen Leute, die sich auch mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen.


----------



## Sash (4. Dezember 2010)

dann bewerb ich mich bei der piratenpartei und leutere die sexuelle revolution ein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Dezember 2010)

und trotzdem gibt es immer noch genug schwachköpfe, die denken, die piratenpartei sei eine regierungsfähige partei....


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> [x] sonstige , mal wieder
> 
> Und zum thema piratenpartei: leute, ihr habt wohl echt keine andere sorgen als die jugendfreigabe von medien oder was? Was mit eurem geld und deutschland passiert geht euch scheints völlig am arsch vorbei?!



Och, würd' ich nicht sagen.
Erstmal, siehe oben, Aufnahme eines Rechts auf existenzielle Grundsicherung und gesellschaftliche Teilhabe ins Parteiprogramm.
Zweitens richtet sich die Piratenpartei vehement gegen das SWIFT-Abkommen, auf Grundlage dessen alle Bank-Daten aller EU-Bürger "Zur Terrorismusbekämpfung" in die "Leak-resistenten" USA geschickt werden. Die etablierten Parteien hatten
bezüglich dieses Abkommens bestenfalls Bedenken, Schwarz-Gelb hingegen waren klar souverän und unbeirrbar dafür.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und trotzdem gibt es immer noch genug schwachköpfe, die denken, die piratenpartei sei eine regierungsfähige partei....


 
Das denken die Leute auch von der FDP.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange die Piratenpartei nichts anders bietet als ein freies Internet, wird sie nie mehr als eine Randerscheinung sein.
> Das muss einfach mehr kommen, die brauchen Leute, die sich auch mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen.





IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Zuletzt erwähnt, fand' ich in diesem Quartal die Aufnahme
> "eines Rechts auf existenzielle Grundsicherung und gesellschaftliche Teilhabe"
> ins Parteiprogramm als wegweisend und begrüßenswert.
> Wer nach diesem Schritt jetzt noch behauptet, die Piratenpartei nehme
> ...



.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Und was hat das jetzt mit einem Parteiprogramm zu tun, in dem man herauslesen kann, welche politischen/wirtschaftlichen/gesellschaftlichen Vorstellungen sie hat, also wirklich konkretes?
Wie steht sie zur Wirtschaftspolitik, Auslandspolitik, Umweltpolitik, Gesundheitspolitik, bla bla bla...


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und trotzdem gibt es immer noch genug schwachköpfe, die denken, die piratenpartei sei eine regierungsfähige partei....



Ich bitte dich. Hast du schon mal - selbst als Laie - die chronologische
Entwicklung von Gesetzen kritisch verfolgt ? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst
würdest du es nicht wagen, etablierten Parteien Vorschussloorbeeren
der Seriösität zu geben. Politiker sind in keinster Weise irgend 'nem
dahergelaufenen Menschen durch Fachwissen überlegen,
was die Gesetzgebung angeht.
Das gipfelt nunmehr sogar schon in Gesetze-Outsourcing, was dem Sinn der
Demokratie und dem Auftrag des Volkes, unser Land für 4 Jahre zu regieren,
gänzlich zuwiderläuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Gesetze ausarbeiten ist sehr kompliziert, das kann ein MdB, der von Beruf Busfahrer ist, nicht.
Daher ist das logisch, dass man sich Leute dazu holt, die das machen, was so gesehen auch OK ist.
Das Problem ist nur, dass diese Leute, die dann die Gesetze ausarbeiten, auch noch andere Interessen haben, meist mit solchen Leuten, die direkt (oder indirekt) mit den neuen Gesetzen konfrontiert werden.
Richtig schlimm wirds dann, wenn Lobbyverbände Gesetze ausarbeiten und das dann so "hinbiegen", wie es für ihre Auftraggeber passt.
Dahingehend muss die Politik unbedingt unabhängiger werden, sonst verliert sie schnell ihre Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Sash (4. Dezember 2010)

lol, mal ernsthaft wenn ich mir berichte aus dem bundestag und co anschau machen dir mir wirklich keinen seriöseren eindruck als ein busfahrer.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit einem Parteiprogramm zu tun, in dem man herauslesen kann, welche politischen/wirtschaftlichen/gesellschaftlichen Vorstellungen sie hat, also wirklich konkretes?
> Wie steht sie zur Wirtschaftspolitik, Auslandspolitik, Umweltpolitik, Gesundheitspolitik, bla bla bla...



Parteiprogramme sind sowas wie die Entwurfsplanung.
Wahlprogramme sind analog dazu die Ausführungsplanung zur Entwurfsplanung.
Was du einforderst, sind Aussagen, die in ein Wahlprogramm gehören;
diese haben in einem sachgemäß bewusst eher abstraktem Parteiprogramm
nichts zu suchen.
Wusst' ich bis vor einem Monat auch noch nicht.


Wirtschaftspolitik:
GP050 *Beschlossen* "Recht auf sichere Existenz und gesellschaftliche Teilhabe" 


Auslandspolitik:
GP035 *Beschlossen* "Ratifizierung der UN-Konvention gegen Korruption" 


Umweltpolitik:
GP002 *Beschlossen* "Umwelt Modul 1: Nachhaltigkeit" 
GP003 *Beschlossen* "Umwelt Modul 2: Lebenswerte Umwelt" 
GP004 *Beschlossen* "Umwelt Modul 3: Umgang mit Ressourcen" 
GP006 *Beschlossen* "Umwelt Modul 5: Energiepolitik"
GP060 *Beschlossen* "Atomausstieg/Sicherheit kerntechnischer Anlagen" 
WP011 *Beschlossen* "Umgang mit Nuklear-Müll"


Gesundheitspolitik:
- Keine Einführung der Elektronischen Gesundheitskarte in der derzeit geplanten Form
- Transparenz im Gesundheitswesen durch Erweiterung des Informationsfreiheitsgesetzes
- Veröffentlichungspflicht für medizinische und pharmazeutische Studien
- U-Untersuchungen für Kinder
- Erste Hilfe
- Verbindliche Vorgaben über die Arbeitsbedingungen an Bildungseinrichtungen
- Gewährleistung des Datenschutzes in der Drogenpolitik
- Drogen-Präventionsunterricht an Schulen
- Freigabe von Cannabis zu medizinischen Zwecken
- Kennzeichnungspflicht von Medikamenten mit Sucht - bzw. Abhängigkeitspotential
- Maßnahmen gegen Missbrauch von AD(H)S-Medikamenten



Gibt es noch weitere Bereiche, die dich dringend interessieren und die
du als unerlässlich betrachtest ?


----------



## KaitoKid (4. Dezember 2010)

> lol, mal ernsthaft wenn ich mir berichte aus dem bundestag und co  anschau machen dir mir wirklich keinen seriöseren eindruck als ein  busfahrer.


Genau wie mein Kindergarten damals^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Und welche personelle Kompetenz steht hinter den Wünschen der Piratenpartei?
Fordern kann man viel, das machen die Linken auch immer, aber Konzepte liegen haben, wie man es wirklich machen kann, haben sie nicht.


----------



## Superwip (4. Dezember 2010)

> und trotzdem gibt es immer noch genug schwachköpfe, die denken, die piratenpartei sei eine regierungsfähige partei....



Eines sollte klar sein: die Piraten werden in absehbarer Zukunft sicherlich keine absolute Mehrheit auf Bundesebene erreichen; in der Praxis sind die Piraten also nur in einer Koalition vorstellbar; in einer solchen würden sie sich auf ihre Kernthemen konzentrieren und in anderen Bereichen ihren Koalitionspartnern die Arbeit überlassen; dieses Argument ist daher irgendwie sinnlos- die Regierungskompetenz der Piraten außerhalb ihrer Kernthemen steht und fällt mit ihrem Koalitionspartner; nicht anders als bei vielen(/allen) anderen kleineren Parteien inkl. Grüne, Linke und FDP

Desweiteren halte ich es für sehr fragwürdig, die realpolitische "Arbeitsfähigkeit" einer Regierung als ausschlaggebend für seine Wahl zu sehen; man sollte sich doch eher nach der Weltanschauung richten und kleine Parteien keinesfalls vernachlässigen nur weil sie klein sind und/oder keine "Regierungserfahrung" haben

Aber wie auch immer, sind ja eure Politiker


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es denn in Österreich mit der Meinungsfreiheit und der Unantastbarkeit des Internets?


----------



## Superwip (4. Dezember 2010)

Nicht sehr viel besser als in Deutschland aber insbesondere die gesamte Killerspiel/Jugendschutz Debatte gibt es praktisch nicht, auch Vorratsdatenspeicherung gibt es nicht (wofür Österreich aber bereits von der EU verklagt wurde weshalb sie wohl doch letztendlich kommt) und Internetsperren gibt es ebenfalls (noch) nicht- auch hier ist eine baldige Einführung jedoch realistisch, vermutlich sogar realistischer als in Deutschland

Mit der Meinungsfreiheit sieht es dafür aber weniger gut aus:
Österreich verstößt am öftesten gegen Meinungsfreiheit  DiePresse.com


> Kein Land in der EU wurde in den vergangenen zehn Jahren öfter vom Menschenrechts-Gerichtshof verurteilt: 24 Mal verstieß Österreich gegen die Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Wikileaks hat ja gezeigt, was passiert, wenn eine Internetplattform allzu freizügig mit Informationen umgeht, da werden plötzlich Haftbefehle erlassen und Server gekappt.
Ich will jedenfalls nicht, dass der Staat (oder einer seiner Organe) entscheidet, was das Volk im Netz sehen darf und was nicht.
Das machen die Chinesen schon und von den Nord-Koreanern rede ich nicht mal, die haben ja kein Internet, nur ein staatseigenes Intranet.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und welche personelle Kompetenz steht hinter den Wünschen der Piratenpartei?
> Fordern kann man viel, das machen die Linken auch immer, aber Konzepte liegen haben, wie man es wirklich machen kann, haben sie nicht.



Ja, hat die Piratenpartei.
Was soll' ich da großartig zu sagen ?
Wollen wir uns zu einem Bundesparteitag verabreden, und ich stell'
dir dort die führenden Köpfe der jeweiligen Themen-AGs vor ?
In welchem Bereich fehlt dir ein Konzept bei den Piraten ?
Von dieser Stelle an tapp' ich beim Antworten im Dunklen; ich kann
ja noch mal als Beispiel den Jugendschutz anführen; anfangs ausgeführt
und verlinkt:
Die Piraten haben das Jugendschutz-Konzept der Jungen Piraten als
Positionspapier angenommen; das Konzept läuft der Richtung des
JMStV genau entgegen - Jugendliche werden nicht bevormundet, sondern
aufgeklärt -, deshalb unsere Ablehnung des JMStV.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Mir gehts eher darum, was wirklich konkret ist.
Bei der Linkspartei gibts viele Konzepte, aber keins davon ist wirklich realisierbar, die meisten scheitern an der Finanzierung.
Die Frage ist dann, kann es die Piratenpartei besser?
Wie steht die zu den Hartz Gesetzen, was würden die ändern wollen und wie finanzieren.
Auch die Meinung über den Atommüll ist ja schön und gut, aber einfach eine Meinung dazu haben, reicht mir z.B. nicht, da will ich konkrete vorschläge haben.
Die Vorschläge der Regierung kenne ich, die kann ich rauchen.
Die Linke ist da auch sehr unausgewogen, die Grünen sind wie immer gegen alles, und die SPD weiß nicht mal, was sie eigentlich wirklilch will.
Zur Zeiten Schröders hatten sie ihre Chance Gorleben und Konsorten neu bewerten zu können, aber sie haben nichts gemacht, jetzt beschweren sie sich, sehr arm im übrigen (gilt auch für die Grünen).


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Ich komm mit unseren Politkern einfach nicht klar...


----------



## MomentInTime (5. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann, kann es die Piratenpartei besser?
> Wie steht die zu den Hartz Gesetzen, was würden die ändern wollen und wie finanzieren.



Aus dem vielfach angesprochenem neuen Parteiprogrammpunkt "Recht auf
existenzielle Grundsicherung und gesellschaftliche Teilhabe" leitet sich
konkret als mindeste und kurzfristigste Änderungsbestrebung die
Abschaffung des Erwerbsarbeitszwangs bei Hartz IV ab.
Die Finanzierung ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht festgeschrieben,
aber angesichts der Verkorkstheit von Hartz IV auch keine Herausforderung:
Weißt du, wohin 2/3 des Etats für Hartz IV hinfließen ?
Zu den Empfängern ? Weit gefehlt: Zu den Unternehmen, die sich dazu
bereit erklären, einen Hartz IV-Empfänger einzustellen.
Diese wahnwitzige Praktik schreit nach einem Rotstift.
Ebenfalls im Rahmen zur Finanzierung von einem sozialverträglicheren
Hartz IV sind die juristischen Entlastungen der Behörden zu berücksichtigen:
Vor einigen Monaten ging die 100.000 Klage gegen Hartz IV ein;
neben dem deutlichen Zeichen, wie viel dieses Gesetzeswerk taugt,
zeigt das auch den großen, juristischen Kosten-Faktor von dem
heutigen Hartz IV auf.
Mit dem heutigen Hartz IV ist ein enormer bürokratischer Wasserkopf
verbunden, um die Empfänger an der kurzen Leine zu halten;
durch die Abschaffung des Erwerbsarbeitszwangs würden die
personalintensiven Vorgänge hierzu rückläufig werden, und damit auch
die Kosten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch die Meinung über den Atommüll ist ja schön und gut, aber einfach eine Meinung dazu haben, reicht mir z.B. nicht, da will ich konkrete vorschläge haben.





			
				Der neue Wahlprogrammpunkt der Piratenpartei Deutschland: schrieb:
			
		

> *  Umgang mit Nuklear-Müll *
> 
> Die Piratenpartei Deutschland setzt sich für die Lösung der Endlagerproblematik und den nachhaltigen Umgang mit Ressourcen ein.
> Die Piratenpartei   Deutschland lehnt eine weitere Erkundung des Salzstockes in Gorleben ab. Die Piratenpartei  Deutschland hält die Erkenntnisse die in den letzten 30 Jahren über den Salzstock gewonnen wurden und die politischen Vorgänge zu dessen Auswahl für ausreichend, um den Salzstock als nicht geeignet und nicht genehmigungsfähig einzustufen.
> ...


 

Wie kann es noch konkreter werden ?
Geeignete Lagerstätten sind bislang unbekannt.
Die Abwendung von Gorleben unmissverständlich.
Zudem im Sinne der Transparenz: Überprüfbarkeit; hier durch Rückholbarkeit des Atommülls.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das denken die Leute auch von der FDP.



nicht mehr 



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Parteiprogramme sind sowas wie die Entwurfsplanung.
> Wahlprogramme sind analog dazu die Ausführungsplanung zur Entwurfsplanung.
> Was du einforderst, sind Aussagen, die in ein Wahlprogramm gehören;
> diese haben in einem sachgemäß bewusst eher abstraktem Parteiprogramm
> ...



Handhabt afaik auch jeder Partei anders.
Aber das, was du von den Piraten z.B. zum Thema Wirtschaft verlinkst, reicht nicht mal für ein Grundsatzprogramm und der Auslandsteil ist noch kleiner und eben nichts grundsätzliches, sondern ein einzelnes konkretes Ziel wie man es als Beispiel in einem Wahlprogram nennen könnte.
Gerade von Piraten würde ich mir aber z.B. eine Ansage wünschen, wie sie sich denn die wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit mit China vorstellen. (das gilt umso mehr, als der Juniorpartner einer Koalition traditionell den Außenminister stellt)




Superwip schrieb:


> Eines sollte klar sein: die Piraten werden in absehbarer Zukunft sicherlich keine absolute Mehrheit auf Bundesebene erreichen; in der Praxis sind die Piraten also nur in einer Koalition vorstellbar; in einer solchen würden sie sich auf ihre Kernthemen konzentrieren und in anderen Bereichen ihren Koalitionspartnern die Arbeit überlassen; dieses Argument ist daher irgendwie sinnlos- die Regierungskompetenz der Piraten außerhalb ihrer Kernthemen steht und fällt mit ihrem Koalitionspartner; nicht anders als bei vielen(/allen) anderen kleineren Parteien inkl. Grüne, Linke und FDP



Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die "Kernkompetenz" der z.B. Grünen mitlerweile Umwelt, Energie, weite Teil Wirtschaft, Inneres, Einwanderung, Sozialsysteme, Familie und Bildung abdeckt (ob die jeweiligen Einstellungen begrüßenswert sind, sei dahingestellt - aber es gibt zumindest eine ausgearbeitete Meinung und konkrete Ansätze). Das sie Außenpolitik beherrschen, haben sie schon mal ansehnlich demonstiert.
Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch "Verteidigung" als große Lücke. Ähnliches gilt für die FDP (formell imho gar keine Lücke - auch wenn ich mitlerweile gar kein Resort mehr sehe, in dem es nicht mindestens 3 begrüßenswertere Parteien gäbe) und die Linke (Lücken im Bereich Außenpolitik und der Umweltteil wirkt geklaut. Tut er bei der FDP in dem praktisch unbedeutenden Teil, der unter "Umwelt" und nicht unter "Wirtschaft" abgehandelt wird, aber auch)



> Desweiteren halte ich es für sehr fragwürdig, die realpolitische "Arbeitsfähigkeit" einer Regierung als ausschlaggebend für seine Wahl zu sehen; man sollte sich doch eher nach der Weltanschauung richten und kleine Parteien keinesfalls vernachlässigen nur weil sie klein sind und/oder keine "Regierungserfahrung" haben



"keine Erfahrung" kann natürlich kein Argument sein, das würde Stillstand bedeuten. Aber Regierungsfähigkeit ist sehr wohl ein Argument. Man wählt eine Partei nicht (nur) für das, wovon sie träumt - man wählt sie für das, was sie machen wird bzw. das, von dem man hofft, dass sie es macht. Ideale sind da nur ein Teil (damit man weiß, auf welcher Grundlage die Partei in noch nicht absehbaren Situationen handelt), aber Fähigkeit ist genauso wichtig, sonst wird die Partei nämlich gar nichts erreichen, außer die Vernichtung von Steuergeldern.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Dezember 2010)

[X] Piratenpartei

Die Entrechtung der Bürger wird immer schlimmer, dem muss man gegensteuern.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was will die Piratenpartei da ändern?
> Sollen PC Spiele als Kunst eingestuft werden?


Das sind die Positionen, die ich von der Piratenpartei zu dem Thema gefunden habe:
1. Positionspapier Jugendschutz
2. Initiative
3. Junge Piraten


----------



## Icejester (5. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - gab auch mal Zeiten, da ging nach 2 Tagen ohne Wahl das Gejammer los.



Tja, ich habe mich schon gefragt, wann es mal wieder eine Umfrage gibt, aber ich neige nicht so zum Jammern.

Quartalsmäßige Umfragen halte ich aber auch für besser, weil dann möglicherweise mehr Personen teilnehmen, sodaß sich ein ausgewogeneres Bild ergibt. Solltest Du das jetzt immer so machen wollen, hielte ich das für einen guten Plan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Das sind die Positionen, die ich von der Piratenpartei zu dem Thema gefunden habe:
> 1. Positionspapier Jugendschutz
> 2. Initiative
> 3. Junge Piraten


 
Sag ich doch, die wollen Videospiele tatsächlich als Kunst einstufen. 

WEnn sie eine Abschaffung der Bundesprüfstelle fordern, wer soll denn festlegen, was mit welcher Altersfreigabe ausgestattet wird oder sollen die Hersteller das alleine entscheiden dürfen oder müssen die Eltern erst ausprobieren und dann entscheiden, ob das für ihre Kinder akzeptabel ist?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> WEnn sie eine Abschaffung der Bundesprüfstelle fordern, wer soll denn  festlegen, was mit welcher Altersfreigabe ausgestattet wird oder sollen  die Hersteller das alleine entscheiden dürfen oder müssen die Eltern  erst ausprobieren und dann entscheiden, ob das für ihre Kinder  akzeptabel ist?


Na durch PEGI, was ja auch so ziemlich Standard in der EU ist, vor allem Deutschland kocht hier sein eigenes Süppchen. Die Piratenpartei will PEGI wohl als unverbindliche Alterseinstufung, ich bin für eine verbindliche. Aber immerhin sind die für eine Lockerung und für PEGI, gegen USK und gegen BPjM. 100% wird die Piratenpartei ohnehin nicht ihre Positionen durchbekommen, selbst wenn sie irgendwann einmal an der Regierung beteiligt sein sollten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, die wollen Videospiele tatsächlich als Kunst einstufen.


Die sagen eher, dass es andere als Kulturgut eingestuft haben und dass diese Einstufung auf die Praxis Auswirkungen haben sollte: 
"Aufgrund der kürzlich erfolgten Anerkennung von Videospielen als  Kulturgut durch den deutschen Kulturrat fordern die Piraten, dies  endlich auch in der Praxis anzuwenden und gesetzliche Ausnahmen wie  beispielsweise die Kunstfreiheit auch auf Video- und Computerspiele  auszuweiten und praktisch umzusetzen."
"Aufgrund der kürzlich erfolgten Anerkennung von Videospielen als  Kulturgut fordern wir, dies endlich auch in der Praxis anzuwenden und  gesetzliche Ausnahmen wie beispielsweise die Kunstfreiheit auch auf  Video- und Computerspiele auszuweiten, die einen künstlerischen Anspruch  haben. Dies schützt diese neue Kunstform vor zu starken staatlichen  Repressalien wie zum Beispiel eine allzu schnelle Indizierung."


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Sicher wird sie das nicht, aber wie die Linkspartei auch, versteift sie sich auf eine Sache und lehnt jede Koalitionsmöglichkeit ab, die sich hätte bilden können, siehe Hessen oder Saarland.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Dezember 2010)

> Sicher wird sie das nicht, aber wie die Linkspartei auch, versteift sie sich auf eine Sache *und lehnt jede Koalitionsmöglichkeit* ab, die sich hätte bilden können, siehe Hessen oder Saarland.


Bislang ist die Piratenpartei noch in keinem bedeutendem Parlament, von daher ist das eher Theorie.  Erst mal muss die Piratenpartei so stark werden, dass sie eine Koalition auch tatsächlich ablehnen könnte. Gegen einen Bundesjugendminister von den Piraten hätte ich aber jedenfalls nix.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist die Piratenpartei nicht schwächere geworden, also seit ihrem ersten Auftreten?
Hatte da letztens irgendwelche Zahlen von Landtagswahlen und dort war sie sehr schwach.
Ist wohl eher ein Glühen als ein Leuchtfeuer.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja korrekt, seit einiger Zeit geht nichts mehr voran. Das Kinderporno-Stoppschild ist halt ein Thema von gestern, aber Schwarz-Gelb wird bestimmt für neue Themen sorgen. Beispiel: Der neue Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag. Der wird der Piratenpartei bestimmt wieder mehr Wähler und Mitglieder verschaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Aber es geht immer nur um ein kleines Thema, das nur einen Bruchteil der Leute wirklich interessiert.
Wenn du eine Umfrage auf der Straße machst, dann wissen die meisten praktisch nichts davon, die haben noch nicht mal was von einer Bundesprüfstelle gehört und fragen sich auch nicht, woher die großen, bunten Zahlen auf den DVD Hüllen kommen.
Die Piratenpartei greift derzeit nur Themen auf, die einen kleinen, den Stammkreis, interessieren, aber wenn sie wirklich erfolgreich werden will, also sozusagen "Grüne reloaded" werden wollen, dann muss das mehr kommen, dann müssen sie sich auch zu den anderen Themen äußern und konkrete Vorschläge bringen.
Den Atommüll irgendwann mal wieder ausgraben wollen ist doch kein Vorschlag.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe irgendwie eh das Gefühl das in Deutschland der Alterschnitt das Problem ist - sonst würde dier CDU mit der SDP zusammen im leben nicht mehr auf 50% kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Du musst bedenken, dass CDU und SPD Rentnerparteien sind, die haben einen sehr hohen Altersschnitt bei der Wählerschaft. Gleichzeitig sind die älteren Leute aber auch treue Wähler, die wählen seit Jahrzehnten immer die gleiche Partei und ändern das auch nicht mehr.
Man könnte angesichts der Zahlen der letzen Jahre darauf schließen, dass den "Volksparteien" die Wähler wegsterben (was sicher auch etwas ausmacht), aber zusammengefasst sind das sicher auch Leute, die einfach Wahlmüde geworden sind, bzw. sich dafür nicht mehr interessieren.
Der Rentner von heute muss mit dem klar kommen, was ist, da spielt es keine Rolle, ob der Kanzler aus der CDU oder der SPD kommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Das was du jetzt gesagt hast ist mir alles bewusst. Es ging mir mehr darum dass das Stimmgewicht der jüngeren Generation ganz anders ist, als das der Eltern oder Großelterngeneration damals. Gäbe es in Deutschland mehr junge Leute wäre ein eventueller politischer Umschwung eventuell auch leichter zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Sicher hast du da recht, die jungen Leute sind flexibler, die wählen das, was sie gerade brauchen oder die Partei, die derzeit ihre Wünsche am besten umsetzen kann.
Die Grünen haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre, eine recht junge Wählerschaft, jünger als die der Volksparteien und daher ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es einen grünen Kanzler geben wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wenn uns unsere Kinder nicht daran hindern würde ich mal sagen...oder hoffen.
Ich denke mal bei jungen leuten sind da allgemein kleine Parteien beliebter, ob nun Grüne, Linke, FDP oder Piratenpartei ist dabei eher relativ.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Das würde ich nicht sagen, die großen Parteien machen eben auch Klientelpolitik, und wenn die ihre Wählerschaft bei den Rentnern haben, dann müssen sie auch Rentnerpolitik machen (siehe Rentengarantiegesetz) und da kommen dann Themen, die die jungen Leute eher interessieren (Internet, Spiele), zu kurz und damit werden die großen Parteien für junge Menschen uninteressant.
Die Grünen haben bisher den Spagat geschafft, aber das kann sich auch ändern, wenn sie wirklich mal wieder regieren.
Parteien wie die Piraten haben Potenzial, keine Frage, aber sie dürfen nicht auf der Stelle stehen, sie müssen was aus ihrer Popularität machen.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich als junger Mensch halte persönlich auch nicht viel vom Rentengarantiegesetzt. Wie gesagt, es gibt immer weniger junge Menschen, und um Leistungen auzuzahlen müssen sie ja erstmal erwirtschaftet werden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein recht ungerechter Part bei der Generationenvertrag, das wurde alles mal so mehr oder weniger festgelegt, aber das eher zu Zeiten als es weitaus mehr junge Menschen als alte gab, da ging der Sachverhalt noch mit Leichtigkeit auf. Heute muss man einfach anders an die Sache rangehen.

Piratenpartei hat zwar Potential aber sollte meiner Meinung nacht nicht so strikt bei ihren Themen bleiben sondern ihr Feld auch mal erweitern, sonst sind sie für mich nicht wählbar.
Und die Grünen hab ich eigentlich noch zu schlecht von Rot-Grün in Erinnerung...und auf sowas wird es ja wieder hinauslaufen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Damals, als das Rentensystem geschaffen wurde, hat eben noch nie einer daran gedacht, dass es irgendwann mal mehr alte als junge Menschen im Land leben können und die 60er sorgten ja für einen Babyboom.
Wenn diese Generation mal in Rente gehen wird, dann wirds richtig düster hier.
Und dass die deutsche Einheit über die Sozialsysteme finanziert wurde, hat auch nicht zur Sicherheit beigetragen.

Man müsste das Rentensystem auf Steuern aufbauen, also Rentenzwangsabgabe weg und Steuern rauf, also Steuern, die alle bezahlen müssen, bzw. die bezahlen, die viel haben, z. B. hohe Mehrwertsteuer und Luxussteuer.

Das kriegst du aber heute nicht mehr durch, der Zug ist abgefahren, denn diese Umstellung würde die Rentner besonders treffen und daher würde kein Politiker das umsetzen wollen, denn bei der nächsten Wahl wäre sein Job weg und die Umstellung wieder rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das ist ja dasd Problem das ich angesprochen habe, dieser Teufelkreis eben. Selbst wenn jemand mal etwas für die junge Generation tun will hat er auf kurz oder lang einfach nicht die Mögliechkeit dazu, außer man könnte die älteren wirklich zu einen Umdenken bringen, was denke ich mal nicht passieren wird.
Kurz gesagt: Die Jugend ist am Arsch und man kann nix dagegen tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Es bringt aber auch nichts darauf zu warten, bis die alten ausgestorben sind, denn es kommen immer mehr alte dazu und, wie gesagt, wenn die Babyboom Generation in Rente geht, dann gehen hier schnell die Lichter aus, schneller als viele denken, aber es passiert erst dann was, wenn das Schiff schon auf Grund gelaufen ist.
Jetzt muss man das machen, die heutigen Rentner sind die reichsten, die es je gab (und geben wird), die können es eher verdauen als eine Generation später.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber was könnte man denn machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Das Rentensystem komplett umbauen. Man muss davon weg, dass die jungen die Rente der alten bezahlt, das funktioniert nicht mehr.
Hin zur steuergedeckten Rente.
Rauf mit Steuere auf Dinge, die für das Überleben nicht wichtig sind.
Auf Lebensmittel, Handwerkerdienste und Mieten kommen geringe Steuerbeträge, auf alle anderen Sachen höhere Steuern, auf bestimmte Sachen deutlich höhere Steuern.
Wer Kaviar essen will, kann 100% Luxussteuer zahlen, wer mit seiner Yacht durchs Meer schippern will, kann 100% Benutzungssteuer bezahlen.
Wer einen Porsche Cayenne kaufen will, kann Luxussteuer drauf zahlen.
Das könnte man immer weiter machen.
Mehrwertsteuer ist dann 25%, der ermäßigte Satz (für Lebensmittel, usw) wäre dann 10%.
Weg mit den Steuerbegünstigungen für wen auch immer.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber es geht immer nur um ein kleines Thema, das nur einen Bruchteil der Leute wirklich interessiert.
> Wenn du eine Umfrage auf der Straße machst, dann wissen die meisten praktisch nichts davon, die haben noch nicht mal was von einer Bundesprüfstelle gehört und fragen sich auch nicht, woher die großen, bunten Zahlen auf den DVD Hüllen kommen.
> Die Piratenpartei greift derzeit nur Themen auf, die einen kleinen, den Stammkreis, interessieren, aber wenn sie wirklich erfolgreich werden will, also sozusagen "Grüne reloaded" werden wollen, dann muss das mehr kommen, dann müssen sie sich auch zu den anderen Themen äußern und konkrete Vorschläge bringen.
> Den Atommüll irgendwann mal wieder ausgraben wollen ist doch kein Vorschlag.


Alles richtig, aber aber man muss auch sehen: Diese Partei ist immerhin schon jetzt die Mitglieder-stärkste Partei hinter den Bundestagsparteien und den Freien Wählern. Noch vor DVU und NPD, die's manchmal in den Landtag schaffen. Das ist doch schon ein großer Erfolg. Und bei der Bundestagswahl haben die 2% bekommen (=stärkste Partei, die es nicht in den Bundestag geschafft hat!), "nur" 3 Prozentpunkte mehr und sie sind drin. Das ist eine sehr neue Partei, mit wenig Geld, bislang mit nur einem Themenkomplex, gerade ist ja die Diskussion über weitere Themen im Gange, da ist noch viel Potential nach oben vorhanden. Ich bin auch gespannt, wie's weitergeht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Und bei der Bundestagswahl haben die 2% bekommen (=stärkste Partei, die es nicht in den Bundestag geschafft hat!), "nur" 3 Prozentpunkte mehr und sie sind drin.


 
Das gab es auch ein interessantes Thema, doch wenn du dir heute die Umfragen anguckst, dann liegt die Piratenpartei dort nicht mehr.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr neue Partei, mit wenig Geld, bislang mit nur einem Themenkomplex, gerade ist ja die Diskussion über weitere Themen im Gange, da ist noch viel Potential nach oben vorhanden. Ich bin auch gespannt, wie's weitergeht.


 
Neue Parteien haben immer Vorschusslorbeeren, siehe die Schillpartei in Hamburg, die auf Anhieb 20% bekam und plötzlich in der Regierung saß, obwohl sie keinerlei Konzepte hatte (und sie sich daher auch schnell wieder verabschiedet hat, ich weiß nicht mal, obs die überhaupt noch gibt).


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Dezember 2010)

Klar, es ist nicht nur Potential nach oben, sondern auch nach unten vorhanden.  Mir ist es eigentlich egal, welche Partei PEGI einführt und die BPjM abschafft, Hauptsache es passiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2010)

Dann könntest du auch Drogen frei verkaufen lassen oder das eben stärker einschränken (wofür ich bin, denn ich mag es nicht, wenn einer mein Stoff wegschnupft ).
Und mit Drogen meine ich alle berauschenden Mittel, also auch Alkohol und Schokolade.

Könnten sich die Menschen zwei Elektroden in den Hypothalamus schieben und dadurch einen "Orgasmus" Knopf schaffen, würden sie die ganze Zeit draufdrücken und elendig verhungern.


----------



## Icejester (5. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Rauf mit Steuere auf Dinge, die für das Überleben nicht wichtig sind.
> Auf Lebensmittel, Handwerkerdienste und Mieten kommen geringe Steuerbeträge, auf alle anderen Sachen höhere Steuern, auf bestimmte Sachen deutlich höhere Steuern.



Im Prinzip ist das ja vielleicht keine ganz schlechte Idee, aber warum sind Handwerkerdienste überlebenswichtig? Und wieso sollten Mieteinnahmen nicht mehr mit dem ganz normalen Einkommenssteuersatz besteuert werden?


> Wer Kaviar essen will, kann 100% Luxussteuer zahlen, wer mit seiner Yacht durchs Meer schippern will, kann 100% Benutzungssteuer bezahlen.


Man kann keine "Benutzungssteuer" auf Dinge erheben, die in Privateigentum stehen.


> Wer einen Porsche Cayenne kaufen will, kann Luxussteuer drauf zahlen.


Man kann keine spezifischen Einzelprodukte mit einer Sondersteuer belegen. Entweder Du betrachtest die gesamte Produktgruppe "Autos" und erhebst auf alle eine solche Steuer, oder Du besteuerst sie ganz normal über die Mehrwert- und KFZ-Steuer.



> Mehrwertsteuer ist dann 25%, der ermäßigte Satz (für Lebensmittel, usw) wäre dann 10%.


Welche Steuern willst Du denn im Gegenzug senken? Sonst führen Deine Ideen nur zu massiven Steigerungen der Lebenshaltungskosten. Oben sagst Du, Lebensmittel sollen gering besteuert werden, schlägst jetzt aber einen Steuersatz vor, der 3 Prozentpunkte über dem aktuellen ermäßigten liegt. Das ist unlogisch.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2010)

> Sag ich doch, die wollen Videospiele tatsächlich als Kunst einstufen.


Und was spricht dagegen? In Korea sind Videogames sogar ein Volkssport. 
Es ist schon eine Kunst für sich in StarCraft über 100 Klicks die Minute zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Man kann keine spezifischen Einzelprodukte mit einer Sondersteuer belegen. Entweder Du betrachtest die gesamte Produktgruppe "Autos" und erhebst auf alle eine solche Steuer, oder Du besteuerst sie ganz normal über die Mehrwert- und KFZ-Steuer.



Man kann auch Teile einer Produktgruppe getrennt besteuern, wenn sie ein bestimmte Eigenschaft haben. Schweden erhebt (erhob?) seine Luxussteuer afaik auch auf Autos über 1,6l Hubraum. Angepasst an moderne Motorentechnik und Downsizing würden sich z.B. 5% ab 1l (trifft auch größere Familienautos -> nicht zu hoch), 10% ab 2l (trifft eigentlich nur noch Leute, ???? und sehr schnell fahren wollen, was aus ökologischen Gründen nicht politisch unterstützt werden sollte) und 20% ab 3l (reiner Luxus / praktischer Nutzen auf deutschen Straßen quasi nie gegeben). Wenn man eine Lösung findet, wie man Chiptuner/Freischalter handhabt, könnte man es auch noch fairer über die Höchstgeschwindigkeit machen. (So wären zwingend erweiterte Absetzmöglichkeiten für Firmenfahrzeuge nötig, denn in bergigen Gegenden braucht n Kleintransporter >2l. Aber das erlaubt es natürlich wieder vielen Selbstständigen/Firmenbesitzer, nen Q7 ohne Aufschlag zu kaufen).
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Wenn die Anschaffungs- im Vergleich zu den Unterhaltskosten steigen, werden hochwertige, langlebige deutsche Fabrikate interessanter im Vergleich zu asiatischen Kopien)

Ich wäre jedenfalls prinzipiell für eine Verlagerung der Steuerlast von Lohn- auf Verbrauchssteuern (insbesondere aber auch auf Rohstoffe). Schließlich will man nicht, dass die Leute möglichst wenig arbeiten, sondern dass sie mit Bedacht konsumieren. Blöd nur, das sowas in größerem Maßstab (z.B. komplette Abschaffung der Lohnsteuer - was Schwarzarbeit auf 0 reduzieren und massiv Verwaltung bei Staat und Unternehmen einsparen würde) nur EU bzw. Zoll-Unions weit geht. (England hätte da einen massiven Vorteil... Aber sie nutzen ihn nicht)


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2010)

Entweder PP oder die Grünen.
CDU/CSU, FDP kann man ja nicht mehr wählen (Schäuble, Zensursula, Rösler etc pp)
SPD naja

Alles andere NEIN


----------



## Icejester (6. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann auch Teile einer Produktgruppe getrennt besteuern, wenn sie ein bestimmte Eigenschaft haben. Schweden erhebt (erhob?) seine Luxussteuer afaik auch auf Autos über 1,6l Hubraum. Angepasst an moderne Motorentechnik und Downsizing würden sich z.B. 5% ab 1l (trifft auch größere Familienautos -> nicht zu hoch), 10% ab 2l (trifft eigentlich nur noch Leute, ???? und sehr schnell fahren wollen, was aus ökologischen Gründen nicht politisch unterstützt werden sollte) und 20% ab 3l (reiner Luxus / praktischer Nutzen auf deutschen Straßen quasi nie gegeben). Wenn man eine Lösung findet, wie man Chiptuner/Freischalter handhabt, könnte man es auch noch fairer über die Höchstgeschwindigkeit machen. (So wären zwingend erweiterte Absetzmöglichkeiten für Firmenfahrzeuge nötig, denn in bergigen Gegenden braucht n Kleintransporter >2l. Aber das erlaubt es natürlich wieder vielen Selbstständigen/Firmenbesitzer, nen Q7 ohne Aufschlag zu kaufen).
> Positiver Nebeneffekt: Wenn die Anschaffungs- im Vergleich zu den Unterhaltskosten steigen, werden hochwertige, langlebige deutsche Fabrikate interessanter im Vergleich zu asiatischen Kopien)



Über solche Eigenschaften könnte man das vielleicht wirklich machen. Aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich bei einer solchen Politik nur die Rückkehr der großen Turbos. Da hast Du sofort die Kombination aus kleinem Hubraum und massig Bums. Weniger verbrauchen tun die allerdings nicht. Der Langlebigkeit der Motoren würdest Du damit übrigens auch keinen Gefallen tun. Denn nichts hilft einem Motor so sehr dabei, langsamer zu altern, wie ein möglichst geringer Vollastanteil im Fahrbetrieb. Umso kleiner und schwächer der Motor ist, desto höher ist allerdings notgedrungen die prozentuale Leistungsabfrage.

Abgesehen davon klingt mir das alles viel zu sehr nach freudloser puritanischer Gesinnungsdiktatur. Du kannst ja gerne mit einem kleinen Motörchen durch die Gegend gurken. Das ist Dir doch unbenommen. Aber versuche doch nicht, anderen Leuten unnötig den Spaß zu verderben. Das wirkt so verkrampft und macht nicht sympathisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

Sicherlich steht das im Widerspruch zur luxuriösen Spaßgesellschaft.
Man muss sich aber mal überlegen, ob der Spaß einiger weniger wichtiger ist, als z.B. die Gesundheit anderer. Denn eins steht fest: Die Staatseinnahmen müssen mittelfristig die Staatsausgaben kompensieren. Natürlich hätte es jeder gern, das andere Leute für das Erbringen der Einnahmen zuständig sind und er selbst für das Beziehen der Leistungen. Das ergibt aber keine funktionierende Gesellschaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das ja vielleicht keine ganz schlechte Idee, aber warum sind Handwerkerdienste überlebenswichtig? Und wieso sollten Mieteinnahmen nicht mehr mit dem ganz normalen Einkommenssteuersatz besteuert werden?


 
Weil Wohnungen zum Grundbedürfnis gehören, oder willst du etwa bei Wind und Wetter unter einer aufblasbaren Brücke hocken?
Der Staat muss die Grundbedürfnisse der Bevölkerung garantieren und sichern, dazu gehören neben Lebensmittel z. B. auch Hygieneartikel (jep, ein Duschgeel sollte echt nicht zu teuer sein und du weißt ja, wie wichtig es ist, wenn man einen Job sucht und frisch rassiert und gekämmt zum Vorstellungsgespräch kommen kann, auch wenn Kurt Beck gerade nicht da ist ) und natürlich Wohnung und Energie.
Zur Instandhaltung der Wohnung bedarf es Handwerker (zum Bauen von Wohnungen natürlich auch), daher sollten ihre Leistungen bezahlbar werden/bleiben.

Hast du mal geguckt, wie sich die Mieten in den letzten Jahren entwickelt haben?
Obwohl das Realeinkommen der Menschen nicht gestiegen ist, aber die Anzahl der Menschen, die in niedriglohnbereichen arbeiten zugenommen hat und es auch immer mehr neue Wohnungen/Häuser gibt, trotz des demografischen Faktors.
Theoretisch müssten die Mieten eigentlich sinken, tun sie aber nicht, ist wie ein Blase und irgendwann kann ein einfach Arbeiter seine Miete +  Energie nicht mehr finanzieren, bzw. gibt dafür den Großteil seines Einkommens aus.
Verringert man die Kosten für Handwerker (weil man eben die Abgaben für Rente entfernt, was Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer zu gute komm) und darüber hinaus noch die Steuern auf handwerkliche Dienste absenkt, dann wird der Handwerke für viele wieder bezahlbar und das fördert den regionalen Arbeitsmarkt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Man kann keine "Benutzungssteuer" auf Dinge erheben, die in Privateigentum stehen.


 
Kann man schon, oder wie erklärst du dir die Steuern, die sich Kommunen in den letzten Jahren ausgedacht haben, um ihre klammen Geldsäckel zu füllen, wie z.B. eine Sonnensbanksteuer in Essen?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxTv7fVLqb0



Icejester schrieb:


> Man kann keine spezifischen Einzelprodukte mit einer Sondersteuer belegen. Entweder Du betrachtest die gesamte Produktgruppe "Autos" und erhebst auf alle eine solche Steuer, oder Du besteuerst sie ganz normal über die Mehrwert- und KFZ-Steuer.


 
Nö, man kann es am Nutzen und am Preis festmachen.
Ein Mittelklassewagen (oder Kompaktwagen) bis 50.000€ kostet nur wenig Luxussteuer, ein sparsamer Kleinwagen vielleicht nichts und ein Van vielleicht weniger als ein Kompaktwagen.
Größere und damit teurer Autos werden dann in der Luxussteuer teuer und Fahrzeuge, die über 100.000€ kosten (und praktisch keinen Nutzen haben, denn mit preiswerteren Autos erreicht man auch sein Ziel), kosten richtig Luxissteuer.
Das kann man auf Yachten, privaten Hubschraubern und Flugzeuge ausdehnen. Natürlich gilt das auch für andere Sachen, wie z.B. Luxusspeisen, denn wenn einer seinen Krokodilsteak essen will, dann soll er dafür auch entsprechend bezahlen oder eben etwas aus heimischer Produktion essen, das nicht extra besteuert wird (nur eben nicht so ausgefallen ist).
Das gilt natürlich auch für Getränke, denn z.B. Champagner gehört nicht wirklich zum Grundbedürfnis.
Alkohol allgemein muss sowieso teurer werden, denn er verursacht über 40.000 Tote jährlilch, deutlich mehr als die Schweinegrippe und für die wurden Millionen ausgegeben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Welche Steuern willst Du denn im Gegenzug senken? Sonst führen Deine Ideen nur zu massiven Steigerungen der Lebenshaltungskosten. Oben sagst Du, Lebensmittel sollen gering besteuert werden, schlägst jetzt aber einen Steuersatz vor, der 3 Prozentpunkte über dem aktuellen ermäßigten liegt. Das ist unlogisch.


 
Die Zahlen sind nur pauschal gesetzt, ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Zahlen man wirklich einsetzen muss, vielleicht nur 5% auf lebenswichtige Güter und 30% auf andere Güter (also die normale Mehrwertsteuer) und dann eben noch mal oben drauf die Luxussteuer.
Das müssten natürlich Experten ausrechnen, bzw. erörtern, wie man derartiges umsetzen kann, aber leider kümmert sich ja niemand darum, denn weder die Automobilindustrie würde sich das gefallen lassen, dass die Hälfte ihrer Fahrzeuge nur noch mit teurer Luxussteuer zu bekommen sind, noch die Rentner, die keine Entlastung haben (über geringere Rentenbeiträge). Die Politiker haben viel zu viel Angst um ihre Jobs, bzw. sind die Aufziehfiguren der Lobbyvereine, als dass sie wirklich mal auch nur daran denken würden.

Da würden erst mal eine Menge Leute kräftig schlucken müssen, keine Frage, aber andererseits ist die aktuelle Rentnergeneration auch die "reichste", die es in Deutschland geben wird, die Generation davor hatte praktisch nichts, die danach wird deutlich weniger haben.
Wenn nicht jetzt das Sozialsystem umbauen, wann dann, wenn der Staat pleite ist und in 20 Jahren die Renter für die Babyboomgeneration der 60er nicht bezahlen kann?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicherlich steht das im Widerspruch zur luxuriösen Spaßgesellschaft.


 
Ich hab nichts gegen eine luxuriöse Spaßgesellschaft, aber sie wird laut meiner Rechnung deutlich mehr für den Spaß bezahlen müssen.
Praktisch alles in Deutschland, was Vergnügen angeht, wird vom Staat subventioniert, sei es das Theater, die Oper, die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel (für unsere braunen Freunde ), die Zoos, Spielplätze, Freizeitbäder oder Parks.
Selbst Motorsportrennstrecken wie der Hockenheimring müssen subventioniert werden, weil sie einfach kein Gewinn machen können (trotz horrender Eintrittspreise und überteuerter Pommesbuden).


----------



## Antalos (8. Dezember 2010)

[x] Die Linke

Und das seit 6 Jahren!
Es gibt nur EINE Lösung für Deutschland und die Welt und das ist 100% Solidarität!!!
Der Kapitalismus wird sich selbst Zerstören...irgendwann!!!

Oder wie es die SDS sagt : Die letzte Schlacht gewinnen wir!

mfg Anta


----------



## Uter (8. Dezember 2010)

Toll! Haufenweise Versprechen, die sie eh nicht halten können, wenn sie an der Macht sind in Kombination mit einem großen Spektrum an Ausrichtungen (extreme und normale), was dazu führt, dass die Partei nur in sich geschlossen ist, weil sie gemeinschaftlich an den anderen rumpöbelt. 

Nein, die Linke geht nur, wenn man die Stasi wieder haben will... 

Zur meistgewählten Partei hier: Sicher als Opposition sinnvoll und gut, aber durch das fehlende Programm nicht regierungsfähig. 

Zum Glück sehen die echten Wahlen nicht so aus wie hier...

[x] Je nach Programm.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, Jugendschutz halte ich für sehr wichtig.
> Stell dir vor, es gäbe kein Jugendschutz mehr, dann würde man die Kinder gnadenlos ausnutzen und das kann auch nicht in deinem Interesse sein.


Naja ich mach es


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Toll! Haufenweise Versprechen, die sie eh nicht halten können, wenn sie an der Macht sind in Kombination mit einem großen Spektrum an Ausrichtungen (extreme und normale), was dazu führt, dass die Partei nur in sich geschlossen ist, weil sie gemeinschaftlich an den anderen rumpöbelt.


 
Also wie die FDP, die hat auch eine Menge versprochen und bisher nur den Hoteliers eine Steuersenkung verschafft, alle andere gucken in die Röhre, oder müssen draufzahlen, wie bei der Krankenversicherung.


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2010)

Zwischen deren Versprechen und den Parolen der Linken wie "Reichtum für alle" und "Reichtum besteuern", die sich erstens ausschließen und zeitens unmöglich sind (zumindest die erste) und parktisch nur von extremen Parteien genutzt werden wie z.B. auch von der NPD, liegen mMn nochmal Welten. 
Dass nicht alle Versprechen eingehalten werden sollte inzwischen allen klar sein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Gysi hat bei der Bundestagswahl seinerseits gesagt, dass der Spruch "Reichtum für alle" auf die Bildung bezogen ist, denn wer eine gute Bildung hat, ist "reich", es hat nichts mit materiellen Werten zu tun, daher schließt sich das nicht aus.


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal im TV gesehen, wie er gesagt hat "Warum müssen eigentlich immer alle Reichtum auf Geld reduzieren? Es gibt auch immateriellen Reichtum wie z.B. Bildung." (sinngemäßes Zitat), daraus folgt, dass dieses Versprechen absolut nichts wert ist, da es nichts genaues aussagt. Außerdem ist es sehr fragwürdig, da es vor allem die unteren Bildungs- und Einkommensschichten anspricht (muss nicht immer zusammenhängen, tut es aber recht oft) und vermutlich ein großer Teil von denen diese Differenzierung nicht verstehen, was das ganze schlichtweg zu Propaganda macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Wieso ist das Versprechen nichts wert?
Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus?
Deutschland ist eins der Industrieländer, wo die gesellschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Stellung der Eltern direkt auf die Kinder abfärbt. Beamte-und Akademikerkinder haben gehen in der Regel auf höhere Schulen, Arbeiterkinder eher nicht und Kinder von Hartz 4 Empfänger noch seltener.
Es ist daher nur vernüftig, dass dort Gleichheit geschaffen wird und das kannst du nur, in dem du den Schulen mehr Mittel gibst, die Lehrer besser ausbildest und den Kindern von "ärmeren" Eltern unter die Arme greifst, all das will die Linke, finanziert von der Reichensteuer.
So abwegig finde ich das Vorhaben nicht, denn so wie es jetzt ist, kann es einfach nicht weiter gehen.


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2010)

Das Versprechen ist nichts wert, da es kein Versprechen ist, sondern eine Interpretation.
Und in welchen Staaten ist es anders?
Vielleicht liegt das auch nur daran, dass sich auch Talente vererben, außerdem werden Kinder wohl am stärksten von den Eltern geprägt und das ist auch gut so.
Natürlich braucht das Bildungssystem mehr Geld, aber welche Partei will die Bildung nicht verbessern? 
Reiche Menschen werden schon höher besteuert. Diese Steuern zu erhöhen ist u.U. sinnvoll, aber die Reichensteuer der Linken ist auch nur Propaganda, mit der sie scheinbar alles finanzieren können, was sie nur wollen...  
Das vieles so nicht weiter gehen kann sehe ich ähnlich, aber eine funktionierende Demokratie ist nunmal sehr träge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Das Versprechen ist nichts wert, da es kein Versprechen ist, sondern eine Interpretation.


 
Was versprechen denn die Koalitionsparteien, was versprechen SPD und Grüne?



Uter schrieb:


> Und in welchen Staaten ist es anders?


 
Guck dir mal die Pisa Studie an, da kann man das sehr gut sehen, wo der Bildungsgrad der Kinder direkt Abhängig vom Einkommen der Eltern ist.



Uter schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das auch nur daran, dass sich auch Talente vererben


 
Wo ist denn Bildung vererbbar? 



Uter schrieb:


> außerdem werden Kinder wohl am stärksten von den Eltern geprägt und das ist auch gut so.


 
Reiche Eltern können sich eher Nachhilfestunden für ihre Kinder leisten, sie können sie eher auf Klassenfahrten schicken, ihnen die Bücher und das Lehrmaterial kaufen, die sie für eine gute Bildung brauchen.
Mit elterlicher Prägung hat das absolut nichts zu tun.
Die Wertevergabe für Mitleid, Ehrlichkeit, Vertrauen und Einsatz haben rein gar nichts mit dem materiellen Einkommen der Eltern zu tun.



Uter schrieb:


> Natürlich braucht das Bildungssystem mehr Geld, aber welche Partei will die Bildung nicht verbessern?


 
Wichtig ist eben nicht nur was zu erzählen, sondern konkrete Details zu bringen, wie man das ändern/verbessern kann. Solange Bildung Ländersache ist und diese ihre Machtstellung nicht verlieren wollen, wird sich wohl kaum etwas ändern, traurige Wahrheit.. 



Uter schrieb:


> Reiche Menschen werden schon höher besteuert. Diese Steuern zu erhöhen ist u.U. sinnvoll, aber die Reichensteuer der Linken ist auch nur Propaganda, mit der sie scheinbar alles finanzieren können, was sie nur wollen...


 
Vergleich mal den Spitzensteuersatz unter Regierung Kohl mit dem heute. 
Damals wurden Aktiengeschäfte noch versteuert, die Regierung Schröder hat da eine Menge verändert und den Hedgefonds so erst die Tür geöffnet, eben jenen Hedgefonds, die Müntefering später als "Heuschrecken" bezeichnet hat, obwohl seine Politik sie erst möglich gemacht hat.

Dazu kam dann der Größenwahn einiger Lokalpolitiker, die meinten im Geschäft der Weltfinanz mitspielen zu können, das Ende hat man inzwicshen zur Genüge gesehen und letztendlich werden nicht EU Länder, wie Griechenland oder Irland, gerettet, sondern man garantiert den Banken, dass sie kein Geld verlieren, auf Kosten derer, die dafür nichts können. 

Und heute werden Milliardengeschenke an Hoteliers gemacht. Wo sind denn die Millarden geblieben?
Kostet die Übernachtung nun weniger?
Bekommen die Angestellen mehr Geld?

Die Energiekonzerne bekommen jetzt Milliarden in den Hintern geblasen und trotzdem muss sich dere Staat um die Endlager des Atommülls kümmern und um die Moderisierung der Leitungsnetze.
Wenns um Gewinne geht, dann halten die Unternehmen gerne die Hand auf, wenns um Kosten oder Verlusste geht, dann wird schnell nach dem Staat gefragt.
Nicht die EU Länder, wie Griechenland oder Irland, werden gerettet, es werden den Banken garantiert, dass sie keine Verluste machen, das ist praktisch alles. 



Uter schrieb:


> Das vieles so nicht weiter gehen kann sehe ich ähnlich, aber eine funktionierende Demokratie ist nunmal sehr träge.


 
Die Demokratie ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Spruch, was eine gute Regierungsform angeht, da gibts sicher bessere Konzepte, die man halt mal erörtern und testen müsste.


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was versprechen denn die Koalitionsparteien, was versprechen SPD und Grüne?


 Sie haben zumindest ein festes Programm, das sie größtenteils versuchen durchzuziehen und das nicht nur aus anderen Parteien rumnörgeln besteht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Pisa Studie an, da kann man das sehr gut sehen, wo der Bildungsgrad der Kinder direkt Abhängig vom Einkommen der Eltern ist.


 Wenn ich mir die aktuelle anguck, dann sehe ich, dass sich die deutschen Ergebnisse deutlich verbessert haben und sich Deutschland damit auf dem richtigen Weg befindet und das ganz ohne die Linke in der Regierung. Natürlich könnte man noch mehr in Bildung investieren was ich sehr befürworten würde aber man kann auch nicht alles haben...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Bildung vererbbar?


 Ich hab Talente geschrieben. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Reiche Eltern können sich eher Nachhilfestunden für ihre Kinder leisten, sie können sie eher auf Klassenfahrten schicken, ihnen die Bücher und das Lehrmaterial kaufen, die sie für eine gute Bildung brauchen.
> Mit elterlicher Prägung hat das absolut nichts zu tun.
> Die Wertevergabe für Mitleid, Ehrlichkeit, Vertrauen und Einsatz haben rein gar nichts mit dem materiellen Einkommen der Eltern zu tun.


 Für Familien unter einem gewissen Einkommen gibt es Zuschüsse, ob die reichen weiß ich nicht, aber schulische Leistungen bleiben in erster Linie vom Wissen und Wollen abhängig. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wichtig ist eben nicht nur was zu erzählen, sondern konkrete Details zu bringen, wie man das ändern/verbessern kann. Solange Bildung Ländersache ist und diese ihre Machtstellung nicht verlieren wollen, wird sich wohl kaum etwas ändern, traurige Wahrheit..


 Ja, ein konkreteres Detail zur Bildung als "Reichtum für alle" hab ich noch nie gehört. 
Die Länder sind auch nicht ganz inaktiv. Außerdem hat die Dezentralisierung durchaus ihren Sinn (auch wenn ich sie teilweise übertrieben finde) und der besteht darin eine Diktatur in Zukunft zu verhindern (egal oder rechts oder links (siehe Stasi-Vergangenheit vieler Politiker in der Linken)).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vergleich mal den Spitzensteuersatz unter Regierung Kohl mit dem heute.
> Damals wurden Aktiengeschäfte noch versteuert, die Regierung Schröder hat da eine Menge verändert und den Hedgefonds so erst die Tür geöffnet, eben jenen Hedgefonds, die Müntefering später als "Heuschrecken" bezeichnet hat, obwohl seine Politik sie erst möglich gemacht hat.
> 
> Dazu kam dann der Größenwahn einiger Lokalpolitiker, die meinten im Geschäft der Weltfinanz mitspielen zu können, das Ende hat man inzwicshen zur Genüge gesehen und letztendlich werden nicht EU Länder, wie Griechenland oder Irland, gerettet, sondern man garantiert den Banken, dass sie kein Geld verlieren, auf Kosten derer, die dafür nichts können.


 Und du glaubst ernsthaft, dass die Linke alles anders und vor allem besser machen würde? Zu der Vergangenheit der Linken brauch ich nicht noch mehr sagen oder?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und heute werden Milliardengeschenke an Hoteliers gemacht. Wo sind denn die Millarden geblieben?
> Kostet die Übernachtung nun weniger?
> Bekommen die Angestellen mehr Geld?


 Das war Teil des Programms der FDP und ist somit ein eingehaltenes Versprechen. Ob es gut ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden, letztendlich könnte man bei einer Demokratie auch in Erwägung ziehen eine andere Partei zu wählen, wenn das Programm nicht gut ist...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Energiekonzerne bekommen jetzt Milliarden in den Hintern geblasen und trotzdem muss sich dere Staat um die Endlager des Atommülls kümmern und um die Moderisierung der Leitungsnetze.
> Wenns um Gewinne geht, dann halten die Unternehmen gerne die Hand auf, wenns um Kosten oder Verlusste geht, dann wird schnell nach dem Staat gefragt.
> Nicht die EU Länder, wie Griechenland oder Irland, werden gerettet, es werden den Banken garantiert, dass sie keine Verluste machen, das ist praktisch alles.


 Tja, das ist Kapitalismus. Leider funktioniert nichts anderes so effizient bzw. viele Alternativen funktionieren gar nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Demokratie ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Spruch, was eine gute Regierungsform angeht, da gibts sicher bessere Konzepte, die man halt mal erörtern und testen müsste.


Jetzt wirds interessant. 
Und die wären?

@ Mod: Ist das Thema für solche Diskussionen gedacht oder sind wir hier ot?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Sie haben zumindest ein festes Programm, das sie größtenteils versuchen durchzuziehen und das nicht nur aus anderen Parteien rumnörgeln besteht.


 
die Opposition nörgelt immer rum, machen die Grünen und die SPD jetzt auch, und zwar bei Dingen, die sie damals, als sie in der Regierung waren, durchgewunken hatten.



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die aktuelle anguck, dann sehe ich, dass sich die deutschen Ergebnisse deutlich verbessert haben und sich Deutschland damit auf dem richtigen Weg befindet und das ganz ohne die Linke in der Regierung. Natürlich könnte man noch mehr in Bildung investieren was ich sehr befürworten würde aber man kann auch nicht alles haben...


 
Jop, Deutschland ist besser geworden, ist jetzt im Mittelfeld, statt wie zuvor im unteren Bereich, aber die Spitze ist noch Lichtjahre entfernt. 



Uter schrieb:


> Ich hab Talente geschrieben.


 
Und was haben Talente mit Bildung zu tun? 
Werden die Kinder von Andre Aggasi und Stefanie Graf jetzt im Tennis auf Jahre unschlagbar sein oder werden sie, bedingt durch den Reichtum ihrer Eltern, eher eine sehr gute Ausbildung genießen dürfen? 



Uter schrieb:


> Für Familien unter einem gewissen Einkommen gibt es Zuschüsse, ob die reichen weiß ich nicht, aber schulische Leistungen bleiben in erster Linie vom Wissen und Wollen abhängig.


 
Welche Zuschüsse denn?
Schulische Leistungen hängen stark um Umfeld ab, in denen das Kind lebt und von der Motivation. Wenn es sieht, was seine Eltern verdienen, trotz harter Arbeit (z.B.), dann ist das Umfeld vielleicht ein anders als bei einem Kind, das von einer Nanny im Cayenne zur Schule gefahren wird.

Wissen kann nur dann aufgenommen wird, wenn man sich die Bücher leisten kann, wenn man Leute hat, die einem bei Dingen helfen, die man nicht versteht.
Oder können dir deine Eltern dabei helfen Differentialgleichungen zu lösen oder physikalische Formen zu erstellen, ich denke nicht. 

Ich hab damals, als ich Student war, Nachhilfeunterricht für Abiturienten gegeben (und mich damit dumm und dusselig verdient ) und jetzt rate mal, wo ich eher engagiert wurde, bei wohlhabenden Leuten, die sich die Nachhilfe leisten können oder bei der Arbeiterfamilie? 
Heute ist der Druck noch größer auf die Kinder, denn das Abi 18 hat seine Spuren hinterlassen und das muss man dann wieder kritisieren, da wird ein Jahr abgeschnitten, aber der Lehrstoff nicht überarbeitet.



Uter schrieb:


> Ja, ein konkreteres Detail zur Bildung als "Reichtum für alle" hab ich noch nie gehört.
> Die Länder sind auch nicht ganz inaktiv. Außerdem hat die Dezentralisierung durchaus ihren Sinn (auch wenn ich sie teilweise übertrieben finde) und der besteht darin eine Diktatur in Zukunft zu verhindern (egal oder rechts oder links (siehe Stasi-Vergangenheit vieler Politiker in der Linken)).


 
In erster Linie war der Förderalismus eingeführt wurden, um den Staat nicht zu mächtig werden zu lassen (wie in Frankreich), sodass eine Diktatur schwerer zu etablieren war, aber angesichts der Veränderungen der Welt muss man diesen Föderalismus überdenken und einsehen, dass eben nicht alles super geworden ist, was sie die Siegermächte damals ausgedacht hatten.
Leider beißt du auf Granit, wenn du da was verändern willst, denn, wie immer bei sowas, wenns um Machtverlust geht, ist niemand der erste. 



Uter schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft, dass die Linke alles anders und vor allem besser machen würde? Zu der Vergangenheit der Linken brauch ich nicht noch mehr sagen oder?


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was die Linke besser/anders/schlechter machen wird, ist mir auch egal, sie ist ja nicht die Partie, die ich wähle. 
Und die Vergangenheit sollte endlich mal Vergangenheit bleiben, mich stört das z.B. auch sehr, wenn man mich bei der Arbeit fragt, wie es denn dem Führer geht. 
Klar gibts in der Linken noch SED Leute, keine Frage, aber wie viele Rechtsausleger gibts denn in der CDU/CSU und wie viel Linksgesocke bei den Grünen?
Wenn man tief bohrt, findet man immer was. 



Uter schrieb:


> Das war Teil des Programms der FDP und ist somit ein eingehaltenes Versprechen. Ob es gut ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden, letztendlich könnte man bei einer Demokratie auch in Erwägung ziehen eine andere Partei zu wählen, wenn das Programm nicht gut ist...


 
Du wähklst ja nicht eine Partei wegen eines Punktes in ihrem Programm, du nimmst das, was dir am meisten zusagt und nimmst es dann hin, dass du damit auch ein paar Punkte bekommst, die du nicht so gut findest.
Komisch nur, dass im Programm der FDP auch eine Steuersenkung für Familien stand, aber die wurde nicht gemacht, für Unternehmen wurde aber sofort was gemacht, sehr merkwürdig.



Uter schrieb:


> Tja, das ist Kapitalismus. Leider funktioniert nichts anderes so effizient bzw. viele Alternativen funktionieren gar nicht.


 
Kapitalismus kennst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal richtig, fahr mal nach Brasilien, dann weißt du, was wahrer Kapitalismus ist. 
Oder schau dir ein paar Ecken in Cleveland an, da siehst du, was der Kapitalismus überlässt, wenn die wenigen Starken sich gegen die vielen schwachen/unwissenden (verdammte Bildung ) durchgesetzt haben.



Uter schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds interessant.
> Und die wären?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich habe da ein paar Ideen, aber die sind leider nicht umsetzbar, denn unabhängige Politiker gibts nun mal nicht.


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die Opposition nörgelt immer rum, machen die Grünen und die SPD jetzt auch, und zwar bei Dingen, die sie damals, als sie in der Regierung waren, durchgewunken hatten.


Teilweise ist das ja auch deren Aufgabe, aber die Linke nörgelt wirklich an allem rum und das in dem Wissen, dass sie so schnell nicht regieren müssen/dürfen und es deshalb nicht besser können müssen...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, Deutschland ist besser geworden, ist jetzt im Mittelfeld, statt wie zuvor im unteren Bereich, aber die Spitze ist noch Lichtjahre entfernt.


Immerhin. Mit der Zeit werden wir hoffentlich noch besser werde. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was haben Talente mit Bildung zu tun?
> Werden die Kinder von Andre Aggasi und Stefanie Graf jetzt im Tennis auf Jahre unschlagbar sein oder werden sie, bedingt durch den Reichtum ihrer Eltern, eher eine sehr gute Ausbildung genießen dürfen?


Nein, aber Kinder von Menschen die z.B. Naturwissenschaftler sind, sind meist auch in diesem Bereich begabt (so zumindest meine Erfahrung). Bei Handwerkern sind sie öfter handwerklich begabt. Dementsprechend sind auch die Noten in den einzelnen Fächern. Mit Bildung hat das nichts zu tun, aber mit dem erreichbaren Schulabschluss.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Zuschüsse denn?
> Schulische Leistungen hängen stark um Umfeld ab, in denen das Kind lebt und von der Motivation. Wenn es sieht, was seine Eltern verdienen, trotz harter Arbeit (z.B.), dann ist das Umfeld vielleicht ein anders als bei einem Kind, das von einer Nanny im Cayenne zur Schule gefahren wird.


Wenn die Eltern hart arbeiten, dann wird das Kind das vielleicht auch tun. Anders ist es, wenn die Eltern nichts machen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wissen kann nur dann aufgenommen wird, wenn man sich die Bücher leisten kann, wenn man Leute hat, die einem bei Dingen helfen, die man nicht versteht.
> Oder können dir deine Eltern dabei helfen Differentialgleichungen zu lösen oder physikalische Formen zu erstellen, ich denke nicht.


Es gibt auch kostenlose/günstige Möglichkeiten an Wissen ran zu kommen (z.B. Bücherei).
Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Eltern es könnten (kommt auch darauf an, wie komplex es wird). Vermutlich ja (zumindest mein Vater). Aber das zeigt auch, dass man sich viel allein beibringen kann. Die Lehrer und Mitschüler sollten ausreichen. Ich kann beides mehr oder weniger gut und das ohne, dass meine Eltern es mir beigebracht haben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab damals, als ich Student war, Nachhilfeunterricht für Abiturienten gegeben (und mich damit dumm und dusselig verdient ) und jetzt rate mal, wo ich eher engagiert wurde, bei wohlhabenden Leuten, die sich die Nachhilfe leisten können oder bei der Arbeiterfamilie?
> Heute ist der Druck noch größer auf die Kinder, denn das Abi 18 hat seine Spuren hinterlassen und das muss man dann wieder kritisieren, da wird ein Jahr abgeschnitten, aber der Lehrstoff nicht überarbeitet.


Mir hat Nachhilfe nie wirklich viel gebracht (ich bin in manchen Bereichen ziemlich gut, dafür in Sprachen relativ schlecht)...
 Zum Glück ist das nicht in jedem Land so.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In erster Linie war der Förderalismus eingeführt wurden, um den Staat nicht zu mächtig werden zu lassen (wie in Frankreich), sodass eine Diktatur schwerer zu etablieren war, aber angesichts der Veränderungen der Welt muss man diesen Föderalismus überdenken und einsehen, dass eben nicht alles super geworden ist, was sie die Siegermächte damals ausgedacht hatten.
> Leider beißt du auf Granit, wenn du da was verändern willst, denn, wie immer bei sowas, wenns um Machtverlust geht, ist niemand der erste.


Die Dezentralisierung hat nicht nur die negativen Seiten und kann von mir aus beibehalten werden. Man könnte ja trotzdem ein einheitliches Schulsystem einführen, dazu müssten nur alle Länder zustimmen und gleich handeln.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was die Linke besser/anders/schlechter machen wird, ist mir auch egal, sie ist ja nicht die Partie, die ich wähle.
> Und die Vergangenheit sollte endlich mal Vergangenheit bleiben, mich stört das z.B. auch sehr, wenn man mich bei der Arbeit fragt, wie es denn dem Führer geht.
> Klar gibts in der Linken noch SED Leute, keine Frage, aber wie viele Rechtsausleger gibts denn in der CDU/CSU und wie viel Linksgesocke bei den Grünen?
> Wenn man tief bohrt, findet man immer was.


Man sollte die Vergangenheit auch nicht vergessen, lieber zu oft daran denken, als zu selten. 
Wo arbeitest du denn?
 Bei den anderen Parteien sind es deutlich weniger.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wähklst ja nicht eine Partei wegen eines Punktes in ihrem Programm, du nimmst das, was dir am meisten zusagt und nimmst es dann hin, dass du damit auch ein paar Punkte bekommst, die du nicht so gut findest.
> Komisch nur, dass im Programm der FDP auch eine Steuersenkung für Familien stand, aber die wurde nicht gemacht, für Unternehmen wurde aber sofort was gemacht, sehr merkwürdig.


Die Parteien können auch nicht alles durchsetzen (zumindest nicht, wenn sie nicht allein regieren, was sie auch nicht sollen), da muss man zwischen den Zeilen lesen, was sie wohl machen werden und was nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kapitalismus kennst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal richtig, fahr mal nach Brasilien, dann weißt du, was wahrer Kapitalismus ist.
> Oder schau dir ein paar Ecken in Cleveland an, da siehst du, was der Kapitalismus überlässt, wenn die wenigen Starken sich gegen die vielen schwachen/unwissenden (verdammte Bildung ) durchgesetzt haben.


Naja dort ist es vor allem Korruption, die aber in allen Systemen vorkommt. Die Tatsache, dass das deutsche System sozial ist finde ich gut, auch wenn es inzwische zu sozial ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habe da ein paar Ideen, aber die sind leider nicht umsetzbar, denn unabhängige Politiker gibts nun mal nicht.


Tja an solchen Kleinigkeiten scheitert es meistens. 
Wären die Menschen gleich und gut, dann hätte Marx das ideale System gefunden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

Ehe eure "Bildungs"diskussion entgültig zu Eugenik entartet, guckt euch bitte nochmal diesen Thread an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/119480-ist-intelligenz-vererbbar.html



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also wie die FDP, die hat auch eine Menge versprochen und bisher nur den Hoteliers eine Steuersenkung verschafft, alle andere gucken in die Röhre, oder müssen draufzahlen, wie bei der Krankenversicherung.



Die FDP hat nur versprochen, sich für eine gehaltsunabhängige Finanzierung einzusetzen. Die Zusatzzahlunge erfüllen dieses Versprechen: Jeder zahlt sie gleich, egal ob er das Geld locker übrig hat oder sich vom Munde absparen muss. (eine 100% Umsetzung kann eine 15% Partei eben nicht immer liefern)
Weitere Versprechen, die gehalten wurden und mir spontan einfallen:
- man kann sich jetzt von der Verpflichtung zu ökologischen Ausgleichsflächen bei Neubauten freikaufen
- die Förderung erneuerbarer Energien wurde gedrosselt
- die Produktion von Atommüll darf wieder hochgefahren werden
- wird international sogar vom Bund finanziert
- Unternehmen mit hohem Energieverbrauch wurden entlastet
- Außen- und Entwicklungspolitik wurde afaik auch mit Blick auf die deutsche Wirtschaft umstrukturiert (ausgenommen natürlich die vielen KMK im Bereich zukunftsfähiger Energieproduktion)
- in Gorleben werden weitere Millionen (und hoffentlich nur die) in den Sand gesetzt

Und wenn jetzt mehr Werbungskosten absetzbar werden, klappts für einige auch noch mit "mehr brutto vom netto". Über Ehrlichkeit braucht man sich da imho nicht zu beklagen. Man hat schließlich nie versprochen, sich für ein bessere Leben der Mehrheit, für zukünftige Generationen,... einzusetzen.




Uter schrieb:


> Zwischen deren Versprechen und den Parolen der Linken wie "Reichtum für alle" und "Reichtum besteuern", die sich erstens ausschließen



Wieso? Es mag zwar beides ~unmöglich sein, aber wenn man Reichtum erfolgreich besteuern könnte und wenn man alle reich machen könnte, wieso sollte man dieses Besteuerungsverfahren nicht auch auf alle anwenden können?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Teilweise ist das ja auch deren Aufgabe, aber die Linke nörgelt wirklich an allem rum und das in dem Wissen, dass sie so schnell nicht regieren müssen/dürfen und es deshalb nicht besser können müssen...


 
Nun ja, die SPD ist auch weit weg von einer Kanzlerschaft und sie nörgeln ebenfalls rum.
Interessant ist aber, dass die SPD jetzt einige Bereiche der Linken aufgegriffen hat um damit punkten zu können. 



Uter schrieb:


> Immerhin. Mit der Zeit werden wir hoffentlich noch besser werde.


 
Die anderen Länder schlafen auch nicht und Deutschland hat nun mal nichts anderes als das Wissen, denn wertvolle Rohstoffe sehe ich hier nicht. 



Uter schrieb:


> Nein, aber Kinder von Menschen die z.B. Naturwissenschaftler sind, sind meist auch in diesem Bereich begabt (so zumindest meine Erfahrung). Bei Handwerkern sind sie öfter handwerklich begabt. Dementsprechend sind auch die Noten in den einzelnen Fächern. Mit Bildung hat das nichts zu tun, aber mit dem erreichbaren Schulabschluss.


 
Dafür würde ich jetzt aber mal eine Studie sehen, die das wissenschaftlich belegen kann. 
Mein Vater ist kein Naturwissenschaftler (er hat keine Ahnung, was ein Satellit ist, guckt aber Satellitenfernsehen ), mein Bruder hat einen Doktor in Biologie, ich ein Dimplom in Ingenieurswissenschaften.
Meine Frau ist Naturwissenschaftler (seit kurzem ebenfalls mit einem Doktortitel ausgestattet), obwohl ihre Eltern dafür nichts übrig haben, bzw. sich dafür nicht interessieren.

Was du meinst ist das Rollenglischee, das es gibt, der Sohn macht das, was der Vater macht, das war Jahrzehnte so, aber muss das so sein?
Wenn ein Handwerker geschickt ist und zu Hause selbst baut, seinen Kindern das zeigt und sie damit aufwachsen, dann entwickeln sie ein verständis dafür, sie lernen es praktisch von Kindheit an, aber haben sie deswegen wirklich "Talent" dafür?
Hat ein Kind eines Steuerbeamten talent für Steuerbescheide?  



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn die Eltern hart arbeiten, dann wird das Kind das vielleicht auch tun. Anders ist es, wenn die Eltern nichts machen.


 
Wenn das Kind aber sieht, wie hart die Eltern arbeiten und es am Ende aber trotzdem nicht das neueste Handy haben kann, dann ist die Frustration schon recht hoch.
Gerade wenn man mitbekommt, wie der Nachbarsjunge verwöhnt wird.
(ich muss da nur die Nachbarstochter angucken, die zum 18ten das neue Cabrio bekommen hat. Klar, sie macht Abitur, aber nur deshalb, weil die Eltern das bezahlen, in Form von Nachhilfe, denn motiviert ist sie nicht, sie weiß, dass sie heiß ist und das nutzt sie aus, so sind die reichen Vorstadtgören eben )



Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt auch kostenlose/günstige Möglichkeiten an Wissen ran zu kommen (z.B. Bücherei).


 
Inzwischen kosten Büchereien aber Geld, denn die Gemeinden sind Pleite, bzw. sind die Büchereien geschlossen worden (so wie in meiner Stadt).



Uter schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Eltern es könnten (kommt auch darauf an, wie komplex es wird). Vermutlich ja (zumindest mein Vater). Aber das zeigt auch, dass man sich viel allein beibringen kann. Die Lehrer und Mitschüler sollten ausreichen. Ich kann beides mehr oder weniger gut und das ohne, dass meine Eltern es mir beigebracht haben.


 
Klar kann man sich Sachen selbst beibringen, aber du musst es verstehen und wenn du es nicht verstehst, dann kannst du es dir auch nicht selbst beibringen. Ist ja keine Gitarre, die du spielen willst.



Uter schrieb:


> Mir hat Nachhilfe nie wirklich viel gebracht (ich bin in manchen Bereichen ziemlich gut, dafür in Sprachen relativ schlecht)...
> Zum Glück ist das nicht in jedem Land so.


 
Als ich das gemacht hab, hat das den Kindern schon geholfen. Es liegt daran, dass du es den Kids begreifbar machen musst, das ist in der Schule leider nicht mehr so häufig der Fall. 



Uter schrieb:


> Die Dezentralisierung hat nicht nur die negativen Seiten und kann von mir aus beibehalten werden. Man könnte ja trotzdem ein einheitliches Schulsystem einführen, dazu müssten nur alle Länder zustimmen und gleich handeln.


 
Öhm, nenn mir mal einen Vorteil der Dezentralisierung?
Was ist in deutschen Bundesländern besser als z.B. in Frankreich oder Finnland?
Da das Schulsystem Ländersache ist und diese ihre Macht nicht aufgeben wollen, wird sich da wohl nicht wirklich was ändern, egal, was du machst.
Ich will ja die Bundesländer nicht abschaffen, aber man könnte welche zusammenlegen. Müssen es wirklich 16 sein?



Uter schrieb:


> Man sollte die Vergangenheit auch nicht vergessen, lieber zu oft daran denken, als zu selten.
> Wo arbeitest du denn?
> Bei den anderen Parteien sind es deutlich weniger.


 
Wenns um die Entwicklung und das Wissen der nachfolgender Generation geht, dann sollte man den Kopf nicht immer in Geschichtsbüchern stecken, sondern nach vorne schauen. Die Welt ist eine andere als vor 60 Jahren oder vor 20 Jahren.
Man muss sich dem anpassen, sonst bleibt man auf der Strecke.
In China kommen jedes Jahr 1,6 Millionen Menschen mit einem Ingeniersabschluss aus der Uni, Deutschland muss da einfach gegenhalten, wenn es in Forschung/Entwicklung führend bleiben will.
Dazu braucht es Geld, denn die Bildung fängt nun mal im Kindergarten an und nicht erst an Universitäten.

Ich arbeite derzeit in den USA und fliege sonntags hin und komme freitags/samstag wieder zurück.



Uter schrieb:


> Die Parteien können auch nicht alles durchsetzen (zumindest nicht, wenn sie nicht allein regieren, was sie auch nicht sollen), da muss man zwischen den Zeilen lesen, was sie wohl machen werden und was nicht.


 
Du kannst also "zwischen den Zeilen" lesen und weißt, dass sie FDP immer erst an die Unternehmen denkt als an die Bürger?
Respekt, das kann ich nicht, trotzdem wusste ich schon vorher, was kommen wird, als schwarz/gelb an die Macht kam...
Atomkraft Reloaded, höhere Sozialabgaben, Steuergeschenke für Unternehmen.... 



Uter schrieb:


> Naja dort ist es vor allem Korruption, die aber in allen Systemen vorkommt. Die Tatsache, dass das deutsche System sozial ist finde ich gut, auch wenn es inzwische zu sozial ist.


 
Korruption gibts auch hier (leider)
Spendenzahlung des Hotelgewerbes an die FDP
Aber wenn weniger als 10% der Bevölkerung über 95% des Vermögens verfügen (und 90% des Landes besitzen), dann ist das schon sehr schwer, aus der Armut überhaupt rauskommen zu können und ich weiß nicht, wie die Bildungspolitik in Brasilien aussieht.
Das soziale System in Deutschland ist gut, niemand sollte hungern oder auf der Straße leben oder bei Krankheit ausgeschlossen werden. Das sollte so bleiben, Zustände wie in Brasilien oder den USA will ich hier nicht haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die FDP hat nur versprochen, sich für eine gehaltsunabhängige Finanzierung einzusetzen. Die Zusatzzahlunge erfüllen dieses Versprechen: Jeder zahlt sie gleich, egal ob er das Geld locker übrig hat oder sich vom Munde absparen muss. (eine 100% Umsetzung kann eine 15% Partei eben nicht immer liefern)
> Weitere Versprechen, die gehalten wurden und mir spontan einfallen:
> - man kann sich jetzt von der Verpflichtung zu ökologischen Ausgleichsflächen bei Neubauten freikaufen
> - die Förderung erneuerbarer Energien wurde gedrosselt
> ...


 
Einige Punkte waren aber auch bei CDU/CSU entnehmbar.


----------



## Uter (11. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, die SPD ist auch weit weg von einer Kanzlerschaft und sie nörgeln ebenfalls rum.
> Interessant ist aber, dass die SPD jetzt einige Bereiche der Linken aufgegriffen hat um damit punkten zu können.


 Kanzlerschaft und Regierung sind 2 unterschiedliche Dinge. 
Die SPD war früher deutlich linker, dementsprechend könnte man auch sagen, dass sie näher zu ihren Wurzeln zurück gekommen sind. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die anderen Länder schlafen auch nicht und Deutschland hat nun mal nichts anderes als das Wissen, denn wertvolle Rohstoffe sehe ich hier nicht.


 Das geht aber fast allen (europäischen) Ländern so.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür würde ich jetzt aber mal eine Studie sehen, die das wissenschaftlich belegen kann.
> Mein Vater ist kein Naturwissenschaftler (er hat keine Ahnung, was ein Satellit ist, guckt aber Satellitenfernsehen ), mein Bruder hat einen Doktor in Biologie, ich ein Dimplom in Ingenieurswissenschaften.
> Meine Frau ist Naturwissenschaftler (seit kurzem ebenfalls mit einem Doktortitel ausgestattet), obwohl ihre Eltern dafür nichts übrig haben, bzw. sich dafür nicht interessieren.


 Wie gesagt: Es ist meine Erfahrung. 
Klingt nach einer ziemlich schlauen Familie. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was du meinst ist das Rollenglischee, das es gibt, der Sohn macht das, was der Vater macht, das war Jahrzehnte so, aber muss das so sein?
> Wenn ein Handwerker geschickt ist und zu Hause selbst baut, seinen Kindern das zeigt und sie damit aufwachsen, dann entwickeln sie ein verständis dafür, sie lernen es praktisch von Kindheit an, aber haben sie deswegen wirklich "Talent" dafür?
> Hat ein Kind eines Steuerbeamten talent für Steuerbescheide?


 Nicht unbeding. Müsste man genauer untersuchen, ob es mit dem Aufwachsen oder den Talenten zu tun hat.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn das Kind aber sieht, wie hart die Eltern arbeiten und es am Ende aber trotzdem nicht das neueste Handy haben kann, dann ist die Frustration schon recht hoch.
> Gerade wenn man mitbekommt, wie der Nachbarsjunge verwöhnt wird.
> (ich muss da nur die Nachbarstochter angucken, die zum 18ten das neue Cabrio bekommen hat. Klar, sie macht Abitur, aber nur deshalb, weil die Eltern das bezahlen, in Form von Nachhilfe, denn motiviert ist sie nicht, sie weiß, dass sie heiß ist und das nutzt sie aus, so sind die reichen Vorstadtgören eben )


 Stimmt natürlich, aber man muss ja auch nicht immer das beste haben. Außerdem wird er sich ohne lernen noch nicht mal das 2. neueste Handy leisten können und wenn er schlau genug ist das zu sehen, dann wird er auch seinen Schulabschluss machen und wenn nicht wird wohl leider eh nichts aus ihm... 
Tja ein Cabrio hätte ich auch gern... vielleicht hat sie es sich auch durch ihr Aussehen verdient.  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Inzwischen kosten Büchereien aber Geld, denn die Gemeinden sind Pleite, bzw. sind die Büchereien geschlossen worden (so wie in meiner Stadt).


 Bei mir sieht es anders aus. Noch etwas, was man besser finanzieren sollte, wobei heute ja eh fast jeder Internet hat...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar kann man sich Sachen selbst beibringen, aber du musst es verstehen und wenn du es nicht verstehst, dann kannst du es dir auch nicht selbst beibringen. Ist ja keine Gitarre, die du spielen willst.


 Wenn der Bereich etwas für dich und dein Berufsleben ist, dann wirst du es auch verstehen (zumindest die nötigen Grundlagen).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als ich das gemacht hab, hat das den Kindern schon geholfen. Es liegt daran, dass du es den Kids begreifbar machen musst, das ist in der Schule leider nicht mehr so häufig der Fall.


 Zu wenig (gute) Lehrer... das größte Problem am Bildungssystem.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, nenn mir mal einen Vorteil der Dezentralisierung?
> Was ist in deutschen Bundesländern besser als z.B. in Frankreich oder Finnland?
> Da das Schulsystem Ländersache ist und diese ihre Macht nicht aufgeben wollen, wird sich da wohl nicht wirklich was ändern, egal, was du machst.
> Ich will ja die Bundesländer nicht abschaffen, aber man könnte welche zusammenlegen. Müssen es wirklich 16 sein?


 Verhinderung von Diktaturen (wenn auch nicht allein).
Was ist in Frankreich besser als in Deutschland?
 Weniger Bundesländer würden wenig ändern. Lediglich die Verwaltungskosten würden leicht sinken, dafür könnte man die Systeme nicht so gut an die lokalen Gegebenheiten anpassen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich arbeite derzeit in den USA und fliege sonntags hin und komme freitags/samstag wieder zurück.


 Dann sammelst du ja fleißig Bonusmeilen. 
Klingt aber ziemlich interessant, wenn auch stressig.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst also "zwischen den Zeilen" lesen und weißt, dass sie FDP immer erst an die Unternehmen denkt als an die Bürger?
> Respekt, das kann ich nicht, trotzdem wusste ich schon vorher, was kommen wird, als schwarz/gelb an die Macht kam...
> Atomkraft Reloaded, höhere Sozialabgaben, Steuergeschenke für Unternehmen....


 Dann kannst du es doch auch...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Korruption gibts auch hier (leider)
> Spendenzahlung des Hotelgewerbes an die FDP
> Aber wenn weniger als 10% der Bevölkerung über 95% des Vermögens verfügen (und 90% des Landes besitzen), dann ist das schon sehr schwer, aus der Armut überhaupt rauskommen zu können und ich weiß nicht, wie die Bildungspolitik in Brasilien aussieht.
> Das soziale System in Deutschland ist gut, niemand sollte hungern oder auf der Straße leben oder bei Krankheit ausgeschlossen werden. Das sollte so bleiben, Zustände wie in Brasilien oder den USA will ich hier nicht haben.


Es gibt nur wenige Staaten, die weniger Korrupt sind wie Deutschland. 
Spendenzahlungen sind völlig legitim und notwendig.
Ach so, du mein Disparitäten. 
Ja, ich bin froh hier zu leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Kanzlerschaft und Regierung sind 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.
> Die SPD war früher deutlich linker, dementsprechend könnte man auch sagen, dass sie näher zu ihren Wurzeln zurück gekommen sind.


 
Mit Kanzler meine ich natürlich den Regierungschef stellen, alles andere ist ja nicht das Ziel einer Volkspartei, wenn sie zu einer Wahl antritt.



Uter schrieb:


> Das geht aber fast allen (europäischen) Ländern so.


 
Richtig, und die machen was, das kann man an der Pisa Studie sehen. Guck dir Finnland an, wie schlau die Leute sind, man man... 



Uter schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Es ist meine Erfahrung.
> Klingt nach einer ziemlich schlauen Familie.


 
Bauerschläue? 



Uter schrieb:


> Nicht unbeding. Müsste man genauer untersuchen, ob es mit dem Aufwachsen oder den Talenten zu tun hat.


 
Wenn du statt bei deiner Familie bei Dschungelindianern aufgewachsen wärst, was denkst du, könntest du dann immer noch Differizialgleichen lösen oder doch eher einen Pfeil schnitzen? 



Uter schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich, aber man muss ja auch nicht immer das beste haben. Außerdem wird er sich ohne lernen noch nicht mal das 2. neueste Handy leisten können und wenn er schlau genug ist das zu sehen, dann wird er auch seinen Schulabschluss machen und wenn nicht wird wohl leider eh nichts aus ihm...
> Tja ein Cabrio hätte ich auch gern... vielleicht hat sie es sich auch durch ihr Aussehen verdient.


 
Das neueste Handy bekommt man aber eher, wenn man wohlhabende Eltern hat.

Sie hat das Cabrio bekommen, weil sie ihren Lappen gemacht hat und Daddy will nicht, dass sie den neuen Benz zu Schrott fährt. 



Uter schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es anders aus. Noch etwas, was man besser finanzieren sollte, wobei heute ja eh fast jeder Internet hat...


 
Das Internet bietet aber nicht die Möglichkeit, gezielt ein Buch zu nehmen und darin zu lesen, wie eine Bücherei. Wenn du da was über Algebra wissen willst, eventuell Gleichungen lösen willst (mit einem tollen Mathebuch für Fortgeschrittene), dann wirst du dich im Internet eher schwerer tun.
und leider ist es heute schon üblich, dass Aufsätze nicht mehr selbst geschrieben, sondern aus dem Netz runtergeladen werden. 



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn der Bereich etwas für dich und dein Berufsleben ist, dann wirst du es auch verstehen (zumindest die nötigen Grundlagen).


 
Das war jetzt aber sehr weit hergeholt. 
Der Junge von Nebenan möchte gerne Arzt werden, was soll er machen, wenn er Latein trotzdem nicht begreifen kann, etwa alles auswendig lernen?
Oder der angehende Chemielaborant, der einfach keine Gleichungen lösen kann, obwohl das für sein Job entscheident ist?
Politiker werden? 



Uter schrieb:


> Zu wenig (gute) Lehrer... das größte Problem am Bildungssystem.


 
Lehrer sind, wie Kindergärtner auch, leider unterbezahlt. Man muss ihnen Anreize geben, dass sie den Job machen wollen, denn wenn du wirklich gut bist und ein gutes Studium machst, dann machst du nicht plötzlich auf Lehramt, denn im privaten Bereich verdienst du mehr.
Lehrer müssen ständig weitergebildet werden, nicht einfach Schluss nach dem Studium.



Uter schrieb:


> Verhinderung von Diktaturen (wenn auch nicht allein).
> Was ist in Frankreich besser als in Deutschland?
> Weniger Bundesländer würden wenig ändern. Lediglich die Verwaltungskosten würden leicht sinken, dafür könnte man die Systeme nicht so gut an die lokalen Gegebenheiten anpassen.


 
Öhm, lokole Dinge sind eh Sache der Gemeinden, denn die bauen sich den neuen Rathausplatz hin oder finanzieren Brücken ohne Straßenanschluss. 
Warum machen sie das? Weil sie eine Förderung vom Land/Bund dafür bekommen und niemand sich Gedanken macht, ob das auch sinnvoll ist, denn wenn sie das Projekt nicht umsetzen, gibts kein Fördergeld, also lieber etwas sinnfreies fördern und dafür Geld bekommen.



Uter schrieb:


> Dann sammelst du ja fleißig Bonusmeilen.
> Klingt aber ziemlich interessant, wenn auch stressig.


 
Jop, die Bonusmeilen kassiere ich ein, bald habe ich meine erste Million Flugmeilen voll. 



Uter schrieb:


> Dann kannst du es doch auch...


 
Aber nicht so geschickt wie du. 



Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt nur wenige Staaten, die weniger Korrupt sind wie Deutschland.
> Spendenzahlungen sind völlig legitim und notwendig.
> Ach so, du mein Disparitäten.
> Ja, ich bin froh hier zu leben.


 
Deutschland ist leider wieder gesunken. KLICK 
Und wenn man bedenkt, dass Neuseeland und Singapur ganz vorne sind...


----------



## Uter (12. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit Kanzler meine ich natürlich den Regierungschef stellen, alles andere ist ja nicht das Ziel einer Volkspartei, wenn sie zu einer Wahl antritt.


 Glaub ich nicht. Die meisten Parteien währen froh, wenn sie mehr als 5% schaffen würden und viele wollen nur an der Regierung beteiligt sein. Wirklich den Kanzler stellen setzen sich höchstens die größten 5, wenn nicht sogar 2, zum Ziel.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, und die machen was, das kann man an der Pisa Studie sehen. Guck dir Finnland an, wie schlau die Leute sind, man man...


 Stillstand herrscht bei uns ja auch nicht... in Deutschland geht vieles langsam, aber es geht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bauerschläue?


 Nicht wirklich. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du statt bei deiner Familie bei Dschungelindianern aufgewachsen wärst, was denkst du, könntest du dann immer noch Differizialgleichen lösen oder doch eher einen Pfeil schnitzen?


 Ein gewisses Maß an Bildung muss natürlich vorhanden sein, aber auch das Talent und der IQ.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das neueste Handy bekommt man aber eher, wenn man wohlhabende Eltern hat.
> Sie hat das Cabrio bekommen, weil sie ihren Lappen gemacht hat und Daddy will nicht, dass sie den neuen Benz zu Schrott fährt.


 Tja, wenn man eben die Statussymbole braucht. Ich hatte in meinem Leben bis jetzt 2 Handys...
 Verständlich, wenn ich das Geld hätte, dann würd auch mit schönen Autos um mich werfen...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Internet bietet aber nicht die Möglichkeit, gezielt ein Buch zu nehmen und darin zu lesen, wie eine Bücherei. Wenn du da was über Algebra wissen willst, eventuell Gleichungen lösen willst (mit einem tollen Mathebuch für Fortgeschrittene), dann wirst du dich im Internet eher schwerer tun.
> und leider ist es heute schon üblich, dass Aufsätze nicht mehr selbst geschrieben, sondern aus dem Netz runtergeladen werden.


 Wer sowas in seiner Freizeit macht, den kann ich nicht verstehen... aber ich weiß was du meinst.
Wikipedia macht bei den meisten die Hausaufgeben... aber wer kann sich schon was anderes vorstellen, als mal schnell etwas unbekanntes zu googlen oder bei wiki nachzuschauen...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber sehr weit hergeholt.
> Der Junge von Nebenan möchte gerne Arzt werden, was soll er machen, wenn er Latein trotzdem nicht begreifen kann, etwa alles auswendig lernen?
> Oder der angehende Chemielaborant, der einfach keine Gleichungen lösen kann, obwohl das für sein Job entscheident ist?
> Politiker werden?


 Wollen und das Potential haben sind 2 paar Schuhe. Ich rede von geeignet sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lehrer sind, wie Kindergärtner auch, leider unterbezahlt. Man muss ihnen Anreize geben, dass sie den Job machen wollen, denn wenn du wirklich gut bist und ein gutes Studium machst, dann machst du nicht plötzlich auf Lehramt, denn im privaten Bereich verdienst du mehr.
> Lehrer müssen ständig weitergebildet werden, nicht einfach Schluss nach dem Studium.


 Wer sich nicht traut etwas richtig zu studieren, der studiert Lehramt... sicher bestätigen auch hier Ausnahmen die Regel, dennoch sind viele Lehrer nicht für ihren Beruf geeignet. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, die Bonusmeilen kassiere ich ein, bald habe ich meine erste Million Flugmeilen voll.


 Nicht schlecht. Ich hab ziemlich genau... hm... 0. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nicht so geschickt wie du.


 Bei mir trifft leider auch nicht alles so ein, wie ich es erwarten würde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deutschland ist leider wieder gesunken. KLICK
> Und wenn man bedenkt, dass Neuseeland und Singapur ganz vorne sind...


Platz 15 klingt doch nicht schlecht... ich würde sogar vermuten, dass bei uns einfach nur zu viel ans Licht kommt, so dass wir schlechter abschneiden, als wir sind. Dies liegt vor allem an der Mentalität.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Die meisten Parteien währen froh, wenn sie mehr als 5% schaffen würden und viele wollen nur an der Regierung beteiligt sein. Wirklich den Kanzler stellen setzen sich höchstens die größten 5, wenn nicht sogar 2, zum Ziel.


 
Öhm, mit den "Volksparteien" meine ich natürlich die CDU und die SPD, denn niemand anderer hat bisher den Kanzler gestellt und das wird auch noch eine Weile dauern, bis der Kanzler von den Grünen, den Linken oder von sonst wem kommt.
Wenn also die SPD das nächste Mal in den Bundestagswahlkampf gehen wird, dann mit dem Ziel den Kanzler zu stellen und nicht Juniorpartner von schwarz/rot zu werden.



Uter schrieb:


> Stillstand herrscht bei uns ja auch nicht... in Deutschland geht vieles langsam, aber es geht.


 
Langsam kann aber auch zu langsam sein, wer weiß... 



Uter schrieb:


> Ein gewisses Maß an Bildung muss natürlich vorhanden sein, aber auch das Talent und der IQ.


 
Talent ist so eine Sache, muss man talentiert sein um Anwalt zu werden und wenn ja, welches Talent ist das? Gut Lügen können? 
Wie sich der IQ entwickelt/bildet, ist eine der großen Geheimnisse des Menschen, denn alleine die Gene bestimmten das nicht.

Aber das ist jetzt echt weit weg vom Thread. 



Uter schrieb:


> Wer sowas in seiner Freizeit macht, den kann ich nicht verstehen... aber ich weiß was du meinst.
> Wikipedia macht bei den meisten die Hausaufgeben... aber wer kann sich schon was anderes vorstellen, als mal schnell etwas unbekanntes zu googlen oder bei wiki nachzuschauen...


 
Das Dilemma ist aber, dass die Schüler, wenn sie nur noch ausm Internet abschreiben, das nicht mehr lernen/begreifen, was sie da machen und im Studium, wenn das Wissen des Internets nicht mehr reicht, bekommen sie dann große Probleme, weil sie nicht mal die Grundlagen verstanden hatten.
Das Internet kann unterstützten, aber man muss noch immer selbst lernen, selbst recherchieren, selbst ausführen.
Eine Nachhilfe kann da helfen, gerade bei Dingen, die man nicht versteht, weil der Lehrer das nicht so rüberbringt, wie man das braucht, aber von einem, der das auch noch eben gelernt hat, besser kann.



Uter schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht traut etwas richtig zu studieren, der studiert Lehramt... sicher bestätigen auch hier Ausnahmen die Regel, dennoch sind viele Lehrer nicht für ihren Beruf geeignet.


 
Ich dachte immer, dass sind die Germanistikstudienabbrecher, die noch schnell mal Lehramt machen, damit sie wenigstens etwas in der Tasche haben, weils langsam peinlich wird, wenn man mit 40 immer noch sagen muss, dass man Student ist. 



Uter schrieb:


> Platz 15 klingt doch nicht schlecht... ich würde sogar vermuten, dass bei uns einfach nur zu viel ans Licht kommt, so dass wir schlechter abschneiden, als wir sind. Dies liegt vor allem an der Mentalität.


 
Aha, du willst also Korruption unter den Tisch kehren, damit wir besser darstehen? 
Ich bin dafür, dass alles gnadenlos aufgedeckt und die Mitwisser/Verursacher/Nutzer bestraft werden. Man muss den Leuten klar machen, dass das einfach der falsche Weg ist, ebenso wie Steuerhinterziehung.


----------



## Uter (12. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, mit den "Volksparteien" meine ich natürlich die CDU und die SPD, denn niemand anderer hat bisher den Kanzler gestellt und das wird auch noch eine Weile dauern, bis der Kanzler von den Grünen, den Linken oder von sonst wem kommt.
> Wenn also die SPD das nächste Mal in den Bundestagswahlkampf gehen wird, dann mit dem Ziel den Kanzler zu stellen und nicht Juniorpartner von schwarz/rot zu werden.


 Ups, da hab ich doch glatt das Wort "Volks-" überlesen...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Langsam kann aber auch zu langsam sein, wer weiß...


 Solang sich unsere Platzierung verbessert, sie wir schneller als einige andere. Außerdem sollte man auch nicht blind auf solche Studien vertrauen, da der Lehrplan von jedem Land unterschiedlich ist, man aber irgendeinen als Rferenz nutzen muss und dieses Land dann einen deutlichen Vorteil hat.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber das ist jetzt echt weit weg vom Thread.


 Jop, lassen wir das hier, bevor auf wundersame Weise die Beiträge verschwinden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, du willst also Korruption unter den Tisch kehren, damit wir besser darstehen?
> Ich bin dafür, dass alles gnadenlos aufgedeckt und die Mitwisser/Verursacher/Nutzer bestraft werden. Man muss den Leuten klar machen, dass das einfach der falsche Weg ist, ebenso wie Steuerhinterziehung.


Nein, will ich nicht. Es liegt schlichtweg in der Natur der Sache, dass in Ländern mit viel Korruption deutlich weniger (prozentual gesehen) ans Licht kommt, wie z.B. hier, da die Menschen es akzeptieren. Außerdem gibt es auch viele Länder mit schwächeren Kontrollen, was die selbe Folge hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Solang sich unsere Platzierung verbessert, sie wir schneller als einige andere. Außerdem sollte man auch nicht blind auf solche Studien vertrauen, da der Lehrplan von jedem Land unterschiedlich ist, man aber irgendeinen als Rferenz nutzen muss und dieses Land dann einen deutlichen Vorteil hat.


 
Das Problem ist Deutschland ist aber inzwischen, dass viele Schulen nur noch Lehrpläne haben um das Pisa Ergebnis zu verbessern und nicht um den Schülern was beizubringen (sprich mal mit ein paar Rektoren aus diversen Schulen, die bestätigen dir das, zumindest bei vorgehaltener Hand, denn zugeben will das keiner öffentlich).



Uter schrieb:


> Nein, will ich nicht. Es liegt schlichtweg in der Natur der Sache, dass in Ländern mit viel Korruption deutlich weniger (prozentual gesehen) ans Licht kommt, wie z.B. hier, da die Menschen es akzeptieren. Außerdem gibt es auch viele Länder mit schwächeren Kontrollen, was die selbe Folge hat.


 
Deutschland ist sicher ein Land, in dem es, im Vergleich zur Bevölkerungszahl und der Masse an Politikern, weniger Korruption vorkommt als z.B. in kleineren Staaten, die vor uns stehen (ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das genau berechnet wird). Wenn du dir z.B. Spanien, Griechenland oder Italien anguckst, die stehen hinter uns.
Die Frage ist ja auch, wie man Korruption definiert, ist ein Politiker schon korrupt, wenn er was während seiner Amtszeit etwas für ein Unternehmen macht, zu dem er nach seinem Regierungsauscheiden dann hingeht und dort arbeitet (also das, was praktisch jeder Politiker macht)?


----------



## Uter (12. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem ist Deutschland ist aber inzwischen, dass viele Schulen nur noch Lehrpläne haben um das Pisa Ergebnis zu verbessern und nicht um den Schülern was beizubringen (sprich mal mit ein paar Rektoren aus diversen Schulen, die bestätigen dir das, zumindest bei vorgehaltener Hand, denn zugeben will das keiner öffentlich).


  Wäre mir neu, könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, wobei das dann in anderen Ländern wohl ähnlich ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deutschland ist sicher ein Land, in dem es, im Vergleich zur Bevölkerungszahl und der Masse an Politikern, weniger Korruption vorkommt als z.B. in kleineren Staaten, die vor uns stehen (ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das genau berechnet wird). Wenn du dir z.B. Spanien, Griechenland oder Italien anguckst, die stehen hinter uns.
> Die Frage ist ja auch, wie man Korruption definiert, ist ein Politiker schon korrupt, wenn er was während seiner Amtszeit etwas für ein Unternehmen macht, zu dem er nach seinem Regierungsauscheiden dann hingeht und dort arbeitet (also das, was praktisch jeder Politiker macht)?


Ja, alles Definitionssache. Würde man es so extrem definieren, dann wär jedes Land extrem korrupt.


----------



## MomentInTime (14. Dezember 2010)

Internet: NRW-Ministerin (SPD) will Schund-Filter fürs Internet - Politik - DerWesten

Nur die besten, der besten, der besten, Sir !


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Internet: NRW-Ministerin (SPD) will Schund-Filter fürs Internet - Politik - DerWesten
> 
> Nur die besten, der besten, der besten, Sir !


 
Da kann man Gott nur danken das man schon volljährig ist.


----------



## Squatrat (14. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da kann man Gott nur danken das man schon volljährig ist.



Oder für das Wissen das kein Filter lückenlos ist.

Ich nehme an die tollen Sperren werden nicht besonders effizient und mehr oder weniger leicht zu umgehen sein.

Wenn nicht werde ich mir wohl überlegen müssen ob ich mir den Müll mein Leben lang antun will, oder vielleicht doch lieber nach Österreich gehen sollte.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (14. Dezember 2010)

An der kürzlich beschlossenen Steuererleichterung/Steuervereinfachung sieht man mal wieder, wie die Regierung den Bürger im Vergleich zu den Unternehmen wertschätzt: Die Unternehmen bekommen 4 Mrd. Euro, die Bürger bekommen 0,59 Mrd. Euro.

Spitzentreffen der Regierungsparteien - Koalition vereinfacht das Steuerrecht - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Dezember 2010)

was willste sonst ausser Grün noch wählen?


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

Kein Wunder, dass die Piratenpartei vorne liegt


----------



## MomentInTime (25. Dezember 2010)

"Ich sehe nicht, dass wir nicht zustimmen werden" - Die Sprache des politischen Verrats und seiner Rechtfertigung

von Martin Haase
27. Chaos Communication Congress, 30. Dezember 2010

http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/attachments/1722_Ichsehenicht-Verrat.pdf


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> "Ich sehe nicht, dass wir nicht zustimmen werden" - Die Sprache des politischen Verrats und seiner Rechtfertigung


 
Solche Formulierungen regen mich auch immer auf. 
Poltiker haben immer das Problem, das klar zu bennen, was sie wirklich sagen wollen (wenn man mal von Westerwelles römischer Dekadenz absieht ).


----------



## .Mac (26. Dezember 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> "Ich sehe nicht, dass wir nicht zustimmen werden" - Die Sprache des politischen Verrats und seiner Rechtfertigung
> 
> von Martin Haase
> 27. Chaos Communication Congress, 30. Dezember 2010
> ...



Bedankt sich, wirklich nettes PDF!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Formulierungen regen mich auch immer auf.
> Poltiker haben immer das Problem, das klar zu bennen, was sie wirklich sagen wollen (wenn man mal von Westerwelles römischer Dekadenz absieht ).



Sag lieber:
Sie haben die Fähigkeit, es nicht klar zu bennen 
Der Trick in der Politik besteht immer wieder darin, seine Sätze so zu formulieren, dass jeder etwas für ihn gutes oder zumindest akzeptables hineininterpretieren kann.
D.h. man sagt nicht klar, wessen Steuern man wann wie wo senken will und wo man dafür im Gegenzug Zusatzbelastungen einführt (oder, wenn man es sagt, dann nur an Stellen, die von den Nutznießern gelesen werden), sondern man sagt "mehr Netto vom Brutto" - in der Hoffnung, dass es möglichst viele auf ihr Brutto beziehen.


----------



## Dommas (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich zwar politisch engagiert bin, aber keiner Partei wirklich glauben kann:
CDU: Mit "ich-halt-lieber-den-mund" Merkel kann ich nichts anfangen und    guttenberg würde einen innerparteilichen machtkampf verlieren.

SPD: Zwar kann ich mich mit der "alten" SPD unter Schröder und Müntfering  ganz gut anfreunden, aber seitdem die partei nur noch aus ypsilanti und co. besteht halte ich von denen nichts mehr.

Grünen: Das Programm der Grünen wiederspricht sich in meinen Augen. Einerseits grünen Strom aber in Solarzellen dürfen schon lägst verbotene Schadstoffe drinn sein. Zudem ab sofort kein Atomstrom, aber Protest gegen den Bau eines Wasserkraftwerkes vor Ort.

FDP: Als ehemaliger FDP Beführworter bin ich von der aktuellen Führung geschockt und hoffe, dass sich da schnell was ändert.

Linke: Mit einer Nachfolgepartei der SED die über 40 Jahre für die Verfolgung von politischen Gegnern, die Erschießung von Flüchtlingen, sowie für die Beschneidung der Presse sorgte will ich nichts wissen.
Zumal ein großer Teil der Linke immer noch aus Gründungsmitgliedern aus der ehemaligen SED besteht.

Piratenpartei: Guter Ansatz bei neuen Medien, Pressefreiheit und Bürgerrechten, aber leider überhaupt keine politischen Kentnisse.
Trotzdem mein Favorit, da sie wenigstens einen guten Ansatz haben.

MLPD, NPD, ... sind kleine lustige Spinnerparteien die man nicht verbieten sollte, da sonst Satieresendungen keinen Stoff mehr hätten


----------



## .Mac (6. Januar 2011)

Dommas schrieb:


> Zudem ab sofort kein Atomstrom, aber Protest gegen den Bau eines Wasserkraftwerkes vor Ort.



Vielleicht weil Wasserkraftwerke auch die Umwelt belasten? Zwar sind Sie als "Grüne"-Energie angesehen, dennoch belasten Sie meist das Ökosystem des Flusses, so staut ein Staudamm (welcher ja meist Teil eines Wasserkraftwerkes ist.) auf großen Flächen Wasser welches meist still liegt und damit anfällig für Algen ist, und da meist der Staudamm auch Flussaufwärts liegt wird dann gleich der gesamte Fluss mit Algen überlastet sein. Dazu kommen dann noch Fische welche meist keinen Leichplatz mehr finden da der Wasserstand reduziert wird. Beispiele in den USA ansehen, dort ist sowas schon lange ein Problem welches heruntergespielt wird von Regierungsbehörden/Firmen.

Das soll jetzt kein Argument sein das man die Grünen/B90 wählen soll, aber der Punkt ist nicht komplett von dir bedacht. Aber was soll man von jemanden erwarten, der Politik anhand von bestimmten Personen misst.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2011)

Lol, ich schaue hier nach einiger zeit wieder rein, und was seh ich? 6 Leute die im Ernst noch FDP wählen. Lebt ihr im Bunker oder was? Also ehrlich, wer JETZT noch FDP wählt und westerwellchen glaubt, dem gehört das wahlrecht ja gerade entzogen ^^


----------



## Dommas (7. Januar 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt kein Argument sein das man die Grünen/B90 wählen soll, aber der Punkt ist nicht komplett von dir bedacht. Aber was soll man von jemanden erwarten, der Politik anhand von bestimmten Personen misst.


Na ja, an der Stelle wo das Speicherkraftwerk hin soll ist momentan nicht mehr als Wiese und Bäume. Zudem muss man einfach sagen, dass Windkraft leider nicht stetig ist und deshalb "zwischengelagert" werden muss. Für größere Mengen Energie ist halt ein Pumpspeicherkraftwerk die momentan beste Lösung. 
Leider denken viele Menschen (was ich jetzt nicht auf dich beziehe), dass der Strom einfach aus der Steckdose kommt, billig sein soll und dabei auch noch grün sein soll. Zudem kommt dann oft der Komentar, dass es egal sei wenn wir die AKW'S sofort abschalten, da wir den Strom ja aus EU-Ländern kaufen können. Das die französische Definition von Ökostrom aber momentan AKW bedeutet vergessen leider viele. 

Deshalb finde ich, dass wir den Stromkonzernen endlich vernünftige Gesetze für regenerative Energien vorlegen sollten. 
- Diese vermisste ich unter der rot-grünen Regierung leider sehr 
Stattdessen gab es teure Solarförderungen, die es nicht einmal auf 1% der Gesammtstromproduktion schaffen und die allgemeinen Stromkosten stark belasten. 
Sinnvoller wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein Ausbau der Stromnetze und die Investition in Sonnenenergieproduktionen in sonnenreiche Ländern wie z.B Spanien, wo ökologischer Strom relativ preiswert hergestellt werden kann.

Zudem bemesse ich die Politik der Grünen nicht an einer Person, sondern an einer Philosophie. Zudem suchte ich nur einen kleinen Stichpunkt heraus, da das komentieren der gesammten Philosophie sehr lange dauern würde.

Trotzdem werde ich die Grünen nicht mehr wählen, da ich von ihrer Regierung mit der SPD im Bundestag sehr enttäuscht war.
- In (energie-) wirtschaftlicher sowie in sozialer Politik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2011)

Dommas schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich, dass wir den Stromkonzernen endlich vernünftige Gesetze für regenerative Energien vorlegen sollten.
> - Diese vermisste ich unter der rot-grünen Regierung leider sehr



Das EEG kann man wohl als Erfolgsmodell bezeichnen (das laut Wiki sogar international kopiert wird). Die Regelungen zum Atomausstieg waren dagegen nicht FDP-sicher, da hast du recht.



> Stattdessen gab es teure Solarförderungen, die es nicht einmal auf 1% der Gesammtstromproduktion schaffen und die allgemeinen Stromkosten stark belasten.



Wie meist du das 
Die EEG-Umlage macht gerade einmal 5% des Strompreises aus und davon geht das meiste noch an Windkraftbetreiber. 61% dagegen gehen für die Erzeugung selbst (d.h. nicht den höheren Kosten für erneuerbare, sondern die durchschnittlichen) und Netzbetrieb drauf. Warum das den Strompreis so "stark belastet" musst du EON, Vattenvall und EnBW fragen - Solarförderung hat nichts damit zu tun. 



> Sinnvoller wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein Ausbau der Stromnetze



Dummerweise gehören die Netze den Atomkonzernen und für (Zwangs-)Verstaatlichungen bräuchte man das rot in einer grün-roten Koalition, das man dann vielleicht doch lieber nicht in der Regierung haben möchte.



> und die Investition in Sonnenenergieproduktionen in sonnenreiche Ländern wie z.B Spanien, wo ökologischer Strom relativ preiswert hergestellt werden kann.



Das mag aus ökologischer Sicht sinnvoll sein, aber durch die Investition in den einheimischen Markt wurden (*Wiki*) quasi nebenbei noch 60.000 Arbeitsplätze geschaffen, Deutschland zur führenden Nation in einer Zukunftstechnologie (zugegeben: Das verspielt die aktuelle Regierung grad wieder) und Steuereinnahmen von 3 Milliarden/Jahr generiert. Politisch betrachtet wäre es ungeschickt, das alles den Spaniern zu schenken, um vielleicht 10% mehr Strom aus der gleichen Anlage zu holen.


----------



## Icejester (12. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Versprechen nichts wert?
> Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus?
> Deutschland ist eins der Industrieländer, wo die gesellschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Stellung der Eltern direkt auf die Kinder abfärbt. Beamte-und Akademikerkinder haben gehen in der Regel auf höhere Schulen, Arbeiterkinder eher nicht und Kinder von Hartz 4 Empfänger noch seltener.



Ja, woran mag DAS wohl liegen? Ich will's zur Einfachheit mal so ausdrücken: Aus einem Esel wird eben kein Rennpferd, egal, wieviel Hafer Du ihm in den Trog kippst.



> Es ist daher nur vernüftig, dass dort Gleichheit geschaffen wird und das kannst du nur, in dem du den Schulen mehr Mittel gibst, die Lehrer besser ausbildest und den Kindern von "ärmeren" Eltern unter die Arme greifst, all das will die Linke, finanziert von der Reichensteuer.


Wo ist denn die Lehrerausbildung schlecht? Was sollen die können, um besser als jetzt zu sein? Mir fiele nichts ein. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja ein Rezept? Und was sollen Schulen mit mehr Mitteln tun, um Kinder besser zu unterrichten? Parkett in jedes Klassenzimmer legen? Klimaanlagen installieren? Tafeln durch Whiteboards ersetzen? Alles schicke Dinge, aber mit der Qualität des Unterrichts haben sie nicht das Geringste zu tun. Wenn der Unterricht mit einfachen Mitteln schlecht ist, wird er nicht besser, weil es mehr Luxus gibt.



> So abwegig finde ich das Vorhaben nicht, denn so wie es jetzt ist, kann es einfach nicht weiter gehen.


Ich finde, besser als jetzt kann's kaum laufen. Wenn es in Deutschland wirklich an etwas fehlt, dann an unternehmerischem Denken, Initiative und Risikobereitschaft. Sowas läßt sich aber auf politischem Wege kaum ändern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dummerweise gehören die Netze den Atomkonzernen und für  (Zwangs-)Verstaatlichungen bräuchte man das rot in einer grün-roten  Koalition, das man dann vielleicht doch lieber nicht in der Regierung  haben möchte.



Auch das würde wenig nützen. Es ist ja nicht so, daß bestehende Netze den Strom nicht zum Kunden transportieren könnten. Das Problem ist vielmehr, daß die Orte, an denen bspw. große Windparks o.ä. stehen könnten, eben nicht durch entsprechende Leitungen erschlossen sind. Da müssen erstmal neue her. Aber dann versuche mal, heutzutage eine Hochspannungsleitung über viele Kilometer zu bauen. Da haben Dich sofort x Umweltinitiaven zum Schutz des Feldhamsters und grüne Bürgerinitiativen am Wickel. Das kriegst Du nicht durch. Es ist immer dasselbe Spiel. Produzieren ließe sich der Strom zwar, aber wir kriegen ihn vom Produktionsort nicht weg. Und dann ist es auch wieder sinnlos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und was sollen Schulen mit mehr Mitteln tun, um Kinder besser zu unterrichten? Parkett in jedes Klassenzimmer legen? Klimaanlagen installieren? Tafeln durch Whiteboards ersetzen? Alles schicke Dinge, aber mit der Qualität des Unterrichts haben sie nicht das Geringste zu tun. Wenn der Unterricht mit einfachen Mitteln schlecht ist, wird er nicht besser, weil es mehr Luxus gibt.



Kleinere Klassengrößen?
Irgendwann vor 50-60 Jahren ist mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass Kinder nicht lernen, eigenständig zu denken, nur weil ganz vorne jemand nen Vortrag hält. Heute haben wir Ziel-Durchschnittsklassengrößen von 33+ Schülern, in denen gar nichts anderes mehr möglich ist. Interaktives Lernen findet nur noch bei denen statt, deren Elten den Job übernehmen können (-> nur in Elternhäusern mit höherer Bildung) oder die entsprechende Nachhilfe finanzieren können.
Bezüglich der Lehrerausbildung: Ich bin kein Pädagoge und weiß nicht, was man ihnen beibringen sollte. Aber ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich, dass unsere Lehrer nicht zu 100% perfekt sind und alle mit jedem nur erdenklichen hilfreichen Wissen an die Schulen kommen. Ihre Studienzeit dagegen verbringen sie, wie ich aus eigener Beobachtung und aus den Berichten von Komillitonen weiß, zu 20-40% mit Beschäftigungstherapie in Kursen, deren Inhalte sie selbst bei kritischen Nachfragen in Abschlussklassen nicht brauchen werden. Grund auch hier: Die Unis haben nicht das Geld, um Lehrämtler auszubilden. Stattdessen setzt man sie jahrelang in Kurse für nicht-Lehrämtler, die in den ersten 4 Wochen das thematische Niveau von Klasse 12/13 hinter sich gelassen haben und in denen man garantiert nie etwas übers unterrichten lernt.
Dritter Faktor, wo Geld und Schuldbildung aufeinandertreffen: Wer wird eigentlich Lehrer?
Nach meiner Beobachtung, der von Freunden auch aus anderen Fachbereichen und sogar einigen Lehrämtlern selbst, finden sich in den Studiengängen
- Leute (i.d.R. weiblich), die studieren, weil das von ihren Eltern erwartet wird, die aber eh keinen Job in dem Bereich suchen
- Idealisten, die davon Träumen, den Kindern zu helfen (was an und für sich gut ist, dann aber -nicht zuletzt auch aufgrund obiger Situation- in Verzweiflung endet)
- Leute, die der Meinung sind, die fachlichen Anforderungen eines Diplom/Masterstudiums nicht gewachsen zu sein. Ob das stimmt sei mal dahingestellt (in Sachen Arbeitsbelastung und Organisationstalent wird ihnen eher mehr abverlangt), aber trotz allem selektierten die späteren Karriereaussichten ganz gezielt die besseren Abiturienten in die nicht-Lehramtsstudiengänge...



> Ich finde, besser als jetzt kann's kaum laufen. Wenn es in Deutschland wirklich an etwas fehlt, dann an unternehmerischem Denken, Initiative und Risikobereitschaft. Sowas läßt sich aber auf politischem Wege kaum ändern.



Aber hallo hat das was mit Bildung und Rahmenbedingungen zu tun. Siehe oben: Selbstständigkeit will gelernt sein. Um überhaupt erstmal ein Unternehmenskonzept zu entwickeln, muss man Ahnung von *irgendwas* haben. Insbesondere mehr als andere, d.h. man muss in seiner bisherigen Bildungslaufbahn genug Flexibilität gehabt haben, um eigene Interessen auszuleben. Und dann ist da natürlich auch noch die Frage nach der subjektiven Größe des Risiko - nur die allerwenigsten werden wortwörtlich alles riskieren. Wenn der Start ins Leben aber an das Vermögen der Eltern gekoppelt ist und dass auch noch sehr ungleich in der Bevölkerung verteilt ist, dann fallen eben 80-90% eines Jahrgangs aus rein materiellen Gründen als potentielle Unternehmensgründer aus.




> Auch das würde wenig nützen. Es ist ja nicht so, daß bestehende Netze den Strom nicht zum Kunden transportieren könnten. Das Problem ist vielmehr, daß die Orte, an denen bspw. große Windparks o.ä. stehen könnten, eben nicht durch entsprechende Leitungen erschlossen sind. Da müssen erstmal neue her. Aber dann versuche mal, heutzutage eine Hochspannungsleitung über viele Kilometer zu bauen. Da haben Dich sofort x Umweltinitiaven zum Schutz des Feldhamsters und grüne Bürgerinitiativen am Wickel. Das kriegst Du nicht durch. Es ist immer dasselbe Spiel. Produzieren ließe sich der Strom zwar, aber wir kriegen ihn vom Produktionsort nicht weg. Und dann ist es auch wieder sinnlos.



Umweltinitiativen eher selten, schließlich verursachen Hochspannungsleitungen nur in Waldgebieten (die es in Norddeutschland eher nicht gibt) größere Flurschäden. Anwohnerinitiativen schon eher (da gibts dann zugegebenermaßen auch oft Überschneidungen mit den gut situierten "Grünen", die sich ein Haus in selbigem gebaut haben).
Aber: die paar Meter vom Produktionsort sind eigentlich gar nicht das Problem. Abgesehen davon, dass sowas auch mit unterirdischen Leitungen einigermaßen bezahlbar hinbekommt, gibt es genug dünn besiedelte Gebiete, die als Standort sehr interessant sind.
Das größte Problem sind derzeit die großräumigen Netze in Europa. Bereits heute sind in Norddeutschland genug Anlagen installiert und angeschlossen, dass der Strom bei Starkwind nicht mehr nach Süddeutschland geleitet werden kann. Deswegen gibt es auch keine großen Diskussionen über die Anbindung im Mittelspannungszuleitungen, sondern über das 200/300kV Rückrat. Und da könnte man eine ganze Menge erreichen, wenn man die Kapazitäten auf bestehenden Trassen ausbaut.
Nur: Wieso sollte man?
EEG-Strom hat Vorrang. Wenn die Netzbetreiber fremden Windstrom nach Süddeutschland bringen würden, müssten sie ihre eigenen konventionellen und atomaren Kraftwerke drosseln. Gewinneinbußen für den Klima- und Umweltschutz?
Von alleine kommt da garantiert nichts. Und Union/FDP feiern sich(!) sogar, wenn die Stromkonzerne durchsetzen, dass Investitionen in die Sicherheit von AKWs sich nicht auf ihren (reichlichen) Gewinn auswirken dürfen.


----------



## Icejester (14. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heute haben wir Ziel-Durchschnittsklassengrößen von 33+ Schülern, in denen gar nichts anderes mehr möglich ist.



Das sind aber auch große Klassen. Sowas gab's zu meiner Zeit nicht. Oder mach sich da vielleicht der Unterschied im Nord-Süd-Bildungsgefälle bemerkbar?



> Bezüglich der Lehrerausbildung: Ich bin kein Pädagoge und weiß nicht, was man ihnen beibringen sollte.



Vielleicht das, was mit dem Stoff zu tun hat. Es war schon komisch. Auf der Uni konnte ich mit meinem Schulwissen aus dem Gymnasium teilweise Kreise um die Dozenten drehen. Da kamen mir meine Schullehrer manchmal wirklich qualifizierter vor. So schlecht kann die Ausbildung also gar nicht sein.



> Ihre Studienzeit dagegen verbringen sie, wie ich aus eigener Beobachtung und aus den Berichten von Komillitonen weiß, zu 20-40% mit Beschäftigungstherapie in Kursen, deren Inhalte sie selbst bei kritischen Nachfragen in Abschlussklassen nicht brauchen werden.



Das ist allerdings schlecht. Ich kenne auch einige Lehramtsstuden bzw. mittlerweile Lehrer, die einen nicht zu kleinen Teil ihrer Ausbildung in irgendwelchen total armseligen Pädagogikseminaren absitzen mußten. Was soll das bringen? Das ist nur und ausschließlich Zeitverschwendung, wie Freunde von mir dann mit einem von vorne bis hinten gefakten Referat gezeigt haben. Dafür haben die dann auch noch eine 1 abgegriffen, obwohl es keine einzige der aufgeführten Quellen gab. Da sieht man wirklich mal, was sowas wert ist.



> Dritter Faktor, wo Geld und Schuldbildung aufeinandertreffen: Wer wird eigentlich Lehrer?



Die, die schlau sind. Ein so tolles Verhältnis von Gehalt zu Freizeit hast Du sonst in keinem Job der Welt. Ein Freund von mir - mittlerweile Lehrer - lacht sich da jeden Sommer so über uns tot, das ist schon fast unverschämt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch große Klassen. Sowas gab's zu meiner Zeit nicht. Oder mach sich da vielleicht der Unterschied im Nord-Süd-Bildungsgefälle bemerkbar?



In dem Fall stammt die Zahl aus Hessen (Nord? Süd?) und ist mitlerweile 7-8 Jahre alt. Während meiner Schulzeit wurde sie Schritt für Schritt von 27 bis eben auf 33 angehoben. Wäre nicht überrascht, wenn man mitlerweile bei 35 ist.
Ich selbst hab in Unter- und Mittelstufe Klassengrößen von min. 24 bis maximal 37 Schülern erlebt. Der Unterschied macht sich gewaltig bemerkbar, in letzterer Klasse gingen von 45min Unterrichtsstunde bequem 10-15 Minuten dafür drauf, die Klasse ruhig zu bekommen. Bei 24 Schülern hat der Lehrer diese Zeit nutzen können, um Leuten mit Problemen individuell zu helfen und die anderen haben etwas halbwegs sinnvolles gemacht. Unterm Strich bedeutet das also effektiv 30-40% weniger Unterricht pro Schüler - bei gleicher Anwesenheit/Belastung.
Und bei 33 Schülern Durchschnittsvorgabe dürfte 35er Klassen eher die Regel denn Ausnahme sein, denn die Lehrer wurden der Schule nach der Formel Schüler/33, aufgerundet zugeteilt. Da Oberstufenkurse meist deutlich kleiner sind (in meinem Fall in Chemie 6 Schüler - das war dann eher zuviel Aufmerksamkeit  ), müssen andere Klassen entsprechend über dem Durchschnitt liegen.



> Vielleicht das, was mit dem Stoff zu tun hat. Es war schon komisch. Auf der Uni konnte ich mit meinem Schulwissen aus dem Gymnasium teilweise Kreise um die Dozenten drehen. Da kamen mir meine Schullehrer manchmal wirklich qualifizierter vor. So schlecht kann die Ausbildung also gar nicht sein.



Deine Lehrer haben 20-40 Jahre (bei uns warens eher 50  ) früher studiert - damals galten die Bedingungen auch noch als gut.
(gegen schlechte Dozenten hilft das natürlich nicht. Ich könnte da ein paar Vorurteile gegen Wirtschaftswissenschaften -wenn ich mich recht erinnere? anbringen 
Wir hatten bei uns auch große Unterschiede in der Schulbildung unter den Studienanfängern. Da kamen einige mit ihrem Schulwissen doppelt so weit, wie andere. D.h. 4 statt 2 Wochen  )



> Das ist allerdings schlecht. Ich kenne auch einige Lehramtsstuden bzw. mittlerweile Lehrer, die einen nicht zu kleinen Teil ihrer Ausbildung in irgendwelchen total armseligen Pädagogikseminaren absitzen mußten. Was soll das bringen? Das ist nur und ausschließlich Zeitverschwendung, wie Freunde von mir dann mit einem von vorne bis hinten gefakten Referat gezeigt haben. Dafür haben die dann auch noch eine 1 abgegriffen, obwohl es keine einzige der aufgeführten Quellen gab. Da sieht man wirklich mal, was sowas wert ist.



Das ist natürlich auch übel - aber vermeidbar und das meine ich auch nicht. Pädagogik an sich ist wichtig für Lehrer und meinen Komillitonen nach auch recht gut hier in Kiel (okay: Wir haben ein entsprechend spezialisiertes Leibniz-Institut angeglidert  ). Was ich meine, das ist der Rest. Ein Lehrer kann seinen Schülern nur einen beschränkten Wissensstand mitgeben (erst recht, wenn seine Pädagogikausbildung mangelhaft war), einfach weil er bei 0 anfängt und wenig Zeit hat. Was soll er also mit Detailwissen zur z.B. Genexpression? Wird jemals ein Schüler fragen, wann in der Entwicklung einer Fruchtfliege Spätzle und wann Gurken aktiv sind? Nicht lachen, Genetiker haben merkwürdige Rituale zur Namensvergebung. Es gibt z.B. auch "Sonic Hedgehog"
Nein, wird er nicht. Selbst ich als Diploma muss sagen: Wenn man sich nicht auf das zugehörige Teilgebiet spezialisiert, dann wird man nie wieder etwas davon hören. Noch schlimmer scheint es bei Grundschullehramt zu sein. Ehemalige Klassenkameradin von mir hat darauf studiert und sollte rund 50% ihres Stundenplanes mit allgemeinen nicht-Lehrämtlerveranstaltungen führen. Wieviele Fachveranstaltungen gibt es wohl an einer Uni, die den zweiten Veranstaltungstag nicht über Grundschulniveau beginnen? (Antwort: Alle diejenigen, die am ersten Tag nur eine Teilnehmerliste erstellt haben) Der Rest des Semesters sind dann vollkommen nutzlos.
Also warum verbringen Lehrämtler einen erheblichen Teil ihres Studiums damit, solche (und noch wesentlich weiterführende) Dinge zu lernen?
Statt dessen begegnnen mir dann Lehramt-im-letzten-Semester-Hiwis, die der Meinung sind 
a) die Lösungen einer Übung nicht erklären zu müssen
b) Leute, die das dann selbst übernehmen, mit Rauswurf zu drohen
Möchte nicht wissen, wie jemand, der das für einen funktionalen Umgang mit Studenten hält, mit 10 jährigen verfährt.




> Die, die schlau sind. Ein so tolles Verhältnis von Gehalt zu Freizeit hast Du sonst in keinem Job der Welt. Ein Freund von mir - mittlerweile Lehrer - lacht sich da jeden Sommer so über uns tot, das ist schon fast unverschämt.



"Lehrer" mit diesem Engagement sind mir in meiner Schullaufbahn auch begegnet und eins kann ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen: Weitere Erklärungen zur mangelnden Qualität der deutschen schulischen Ausbildung braucht es nicht.


----------



## Dommas (17. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dummerweise gehören die Netze den Atomkonzernen und für (Zwangs-)Verstaatlichungen bräuchte man das rot in einer grün-roten Koalition, das man dann vielleicht doch lieber nicht in der Regierung haben möchte.



Ich sagte ja nicht, dass man die Netze verstaatlichen soll. Man könnte z.B. Gesetze machen, die den Ausbau erzwingen. Andernfalls müssten die Konzerne Strafsteuern zahlen.

Bsp. Auto: 
Autos sind nicht verstaatlicht und es gibt trotzdem strenge Gesetze. Wer z.B. keinen Kat hat, zahlt hohe Steuern. Wer einen hat zahlt weniger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

Bei Autos greifen die Gesetze aber an anderer Stelle: Sie bestrafen den Betrieb, wenn (übermäßig) Schadstoffe freigesetzt werden. Richtlinien vorgeben, was man alles nicht darf, ist rechtlich vergleichsweise einfach umsetzbar. Aber jemandem vorzuschreiben, dass er in irgend einer Weise aktiv werden muss, dass ist extrem schwer. (Spontan würden mir ausschließlich Regelungen einfallen, bei denen es um die Verhinderung/Versorgung von Verletzungen an Menschen geht)
Eingriffe in die Unternehmenspolitik dürften zumindest tiefgreifende Änderungen am Grundgesetz erfordern, vermutlich sind sie auch nicht mit EU Recht vereinbar, denn es ist nunmal direkter staatlicher Einfluss in die Firmenpolitik. Das man nicht "5 Jahresplan" dranschreibt und gleich für alle Firmensegmente Vorschriften macht, ist ein quantitativer, aber kein qualitativer Unterschied.

Was der Staat machen könnte wären eine allgemeine hohe "Netzausbau"-Abgabe von den Konzernen zu erheben, mit der Netzausbauten finanziert werden sollen und dann haben die Betreiber die Wahl, ob sie dass den Staat in Eigenregie machen lassen wollen, oder ob sie eigene Pläne vorlegen und so das Geld als Fördermittel zurückerhalten.
Aber unserere Regierung schafft es ja nicht mal, die Stromkonzerne dazu zu zwingen, Atomkraftwerke auf den aktuellen Stand der Sicherheitstechnik zu bringen.


----------



## DarthLAX (2. Februar 2011)

hallo,

will euch ja net stören, aber ich will mal die frage in den raum stellen:

wie kann man nur die grünen wählen? (diese verräter die unter schröder ihre überzeugungen VERKAUFT haben um mit regieren zu dürfen und die forderungen stellen die sie nicht umsetzen könnten wenn sie 2/3 mehrheit hätten?)

mfg LAX
ps: halte die (und die linke (ex.PDS und damit EX-SED!!!) und auch die NPD) für nicht wählbar (wenn ich darlegen soll warum, dann sagt es einfach)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> will euch ja net stören, aber ich will mal die frage in den raum stellen:
> 
> ...



Hehe. Nett gesagt. Freu dich aber schonmal auf Post von Ruyven, der sich da immer recht schnell auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, wenn Jemand etwas gegen seine Grüne sagt. 

Ich persönlich halte die Grüne auch für unwählbar. Nicht nur, weil sie sich immer sehr schnell prostituieren (was aber sowieso Gang und Gebe in der deutschen Politik ist. Könnten Parteien Tripper bekommen, wäre der deutsche Bundestag "unsauberer" als die Bangkoker Rote Meile an einem verregneten Tag), sondern einfach, weil sie sehr propagandistisch vorgehen (siehe Stuttgart 21) und ich sie von ihrer ganzen Politik her, einfach nicht als ehrliche Umweltschützer ernst nehmen kann. Das Ganze kommt sehr gekünstelt rüber, bei den meisten Grünen.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wem ich wählen werde. Eventuell gehe ich auch garnicht wählen. Zuerst dachte ich ja daran, die SPD zu wählen, mit dem Ziel dass andere dies auch tun und die CDU/CSU und die FDP damit abgestraft werden. Nur lässt sich das nicht wirklich mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass wir irgendwann eine Partei bekommen, die  ihre Allianzen mit anderen Nationen (vorallem in Krisenherden wie dem nahen Osten, Asien und Latein Amerika) ernster nimmt, als dies heutige westliche Regierungen tun.

Außerdem sollte diese Partei aus ökonomischer Sicht größtenteils Rechts Libertär sein, dabei allerdings immer noch die Einwanderung effektiver kontrollieren (das Australische System wäre perfekt geeignet) und individuelle Freiheit über Demokratie setzen.

Bildungstechnisch würde ich mir außerdem wünschen, dass der Fokus in Zukunft auf einem deutlich moderneren und intellektuelleren Unterricht liegt. Es wäre zu begrüßen, wenn in Zukunft auch die junge Generation politische und ökonomische Bildung* erfährt. Gerade der Mathematikunterricht benötigt in dieser Hinsicht eine Reform. 
Desweiteren sollte man Religionsunterricht gegen etwas Universelleres ersetzen und die Schulstunden ab 13 Uhr bis 16 Uhr für Nachhilfebedürftige Schüler reservieren.

*Politik ist ja im derzeitigen Schulsystem vieler Länder nicht wirklich konsequent eingebunden und wirtschaftliche Aspekte werden so gut wie nie angesprochen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollten Werke von wichtigen Figuren wie Karl Marx, Adam Smith und Niccolo Machiavelli, Montesquieu und F.A Hayek zur Pflichtlektüre gehören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> will euch ja net stören, aber ich will mal die frage in den raum stellen:
> 
> wie kann man nur die grünen wählen?



Kreuz bei "Bündniss 90 / die Grünen" machen. Fertig.



> diese verräter die unter schröder ihre überzeugungen VERKAUFT haben um mit regieren zu dürfen und die forderungen stellen die sie nicht umsetzen könnten wenn sie 2/3 mehrheit hätten?



Eine Frage der Perspektive. Es ist in einer Koalition unmöglich, alle seine Forderungen durchzusetzen. Was dabei rauskommt, wenn man auf jede einzelne besteht, hat man anschließend bei der großen Koalition gesehen: Chaos und Stillstand. Somit bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten: 

1) Es bei jeder sich nur bietenden Gelegenheit versuchen. Was dabei passiert, sieht man aktuell. Durchkommen tun fast nur nur Beschlüsse, die von den Lobbyverbänden hinter beiden Parteien gedeckt werden, alles andere artet in eine öffentliche Schlammschlacht aus, bei der man sich fragt, wie der Vizekanzler zeitgleich Oppositionsführer sein kann

2) Man arbeitet zusammen und geht Kompromisse ein. Beide Partner setzen einen Teil ihrer Interessen durch, der größere entsprechend mehr. Das ist imho das Grundkonzept einer parlamentarischen Demokratie und so lief es unter rot-grün.
Für die Grünen mit ihrem winzigen 6,7% Anteil (zum Vergleich: Die FDP hat derzeit mehr als doppelt soviel - aber wo bleibt die Bürgerversicherung, die Steuersenkungen aller Orten,...?) bedeutete das ein erhebliches zurückstecken in einer ganzen Reihe von Bereichen. Aber: Vor allem im sozialen. Bildung, "Gleichberechtigung", Einwanderung, radikaler Pazifismus - genau in den Themen, in denen ich die Grünen nicht mag, haben sie der SPD das Feld überlassen (die dort dann ihre eigenen Wähler beschissen und an keiner Stelle das gemacht hat, was sie sich auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat  ).
Genau die Bereiche, für die ich sie wähle, aber sie ihre Ziele aber zu einem erheblichen Maß durchsetzen können: Agrarwende, Atomausstieg, EEG. Im Bereich Verkehr konnten sie "Autokanzler" Schröder zumindest aufhalten.
Und genau für diese Ziele würde ich sie heute wiederwählen, denn die sind imho extrem wichtig und sie werden von keiner anderen Partei vertreten.

(Anm.: Und Fischer empfand ich persönlich als besten Außenminister seit der Wende, auch wenn er zugegebenermaßen in der falschen Partei für seine Einstellungen war)



> mfg LAX
> ps: halte die (und die linke (ex.PDS und damit EX-SED!!!) und auch die NPD) für nicht wählbar (wenn ich darlegen soll warum, dann sagt es einfach)



Kein Bedarf.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> (wenn ich darlegen soll warum, dann sagt es einfach)



Ja bitte erzähl mir wieso du die Grünen für unfähig hältst und welche Partei du bevorzugst.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> will euch ja net stören, aber ich will mal die frage in den raum stellen:
> 
> wie kann man nur die grünen wählen?



Das ist eins der großen ungelösten Rätsel der Welt. Eine schlüssige Antwort ist mir da auch noch nicht eingefallen. Zum großen Teil scheinen mir das Leute zu sein, die Probleme sehen, wo eigentlich keine sind. Ein weiteres Problem ist, daß sie es auch noch gut meinen. Allerdings gilt auch hier wie so oft, daß "gut gemeint" eben nicht auch "gut gemacht" bedeutet. 

Edit: Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer neuen Wahl für das 1. Quartal 2011? Ist natürlich nicht zwingend nötig, aber Zeit wäre es ja eigentlich schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn man "schlecht gemeint" "gut", d.h. vollständig, umsetzt, ist das Endergebniss aber definitiv schlechter 
Ich hab seinerzeit auch Schröder und nicht Stoiber gewählt, obwohl ich letzteren für weitaus fähiger hielt (Disziplin "Redenschwingen" mal außen vor) - aber ich habe lieber eine Regierung, die an den richtigen Dingen scheitert, als eine Regierung, die die falschen durchsetzt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist eins der großen ungelösten Rätsel der Welt. Eine schlüssige Antwort ist mir da auch noch nicht eingefallen. Zum großen Teil scheinen mir das Leute zu sein, die Probleme sehen, wo eigentlich keine sind. Ein weiteres Problem ist, daß sie es auch noch gut meinen. Allerdings gilt auch hier wie so oft, daß "gut gemeint" eben nicht auch "gut gemacht" bedeutet.



Aha dass die aktuelle Regierung Massentierhaltung fördert und sinnfreie Projekte wie Stuttgart 21 befürwortet findest du also OK?
Ebenso das Festhalten an der Atomenergie trotz fehlendem Konzepts der Endlagerung?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

@ruyven_macaran

Nur gehen die meisten Dinge, die du da gelistet hast, völlig am Wähler vorbei. 
Die aktuelle Dioxin Lage zeigt doch, dass die große Mehrheit der deutschen Bürger nicht auf Bio Produkte umsteigt. 

Kommt eben dabei raus, wenn man jahrelang miswirtschaftet und dabei eine Geiz ist Geil Mentalität schafft, wie sie wohl einmalig in der Geschichte der BRD ist. 

Andererseits wäre es natürlich auch begrüßenswert, wenn die Bio Bauern dem deutschen Bürger etwas entgegenkommen würden. 16€ für 1kg Schweinefleisch (wenn ich das noch so richtig in Erinnerung habe, von der letzten Dokumentation zum Thema) sind einfach ziemlich viel. 8-12€ wären wohl eher vertretbar.


Für mich persönlich natürlich alles kein Problem. Da ich eigentlich nur Rindergehacktes und Wild (Hirsch, Reh, Ente und Wildschwein) esse. Seltener Pute oder Huhn.

Wirklich erschreckenswert finde ich übrigens, dass soviele die Piratenpartei wählen würden. 

Diese hat, ähnlich wie NPD und die Grünen, so gut wie keine Inhalte außerhalb ihres eigenen ideologischen Spektrums. Wie wollen die ein Land führen, wenn sie nicht die blasseste Ahnung von Wirtschaft, Soziologie und Politik haben? 

Mehr als "Freiheit für das Internet!" rufen, können die doch garnicht. Das haben sie doch IMHO schon in mehreren Interviews unter Beweis gestellt. 

Und das ist so ziemlich der selbe Grund, warum ich nie die Grünen wählen würde. 
Die haben von realer Wirtschaft und real-Politik nämlich auch keine Ahnung, sonst hätten sie mehr als ihre illusionistischen Konzepte und immer neuen Steuern, die die Börse des Bürgers leeren.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nur gehen die meisten Dinge, die du da gelistet hast, völlig am Wähler vorbei.
> Die aktuelle Dioxin Lage zeigt doch, dass die große Mehrheit der deutschen Bürger nicht auf Bio Produkte umsteigt.



Die Deutschen geben halt vergleichsweise wenig Geld vom Monatslohn fürs Essen aus als andere Menschen in Europa.
Die Industrie tut natürlich auch ihr übriges sonst könnte es ja nicht soweit kommen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Deutschen geben halt vergleichsweise wenig Geld vom Monatslohn fürs Essen aus als andere Menschen in Europa.
> Die Industrie tut natürlich auch ihr übriges sonst könnte es ja nicht soweit kommen.



Natürlich hat die Industrie auch ihren Anteil an der Situation. 
Nur würden die deutschen wahrscheinlich auch mehr Geld ausgeben, wenn man ihnen mehr Geld lassen würde. Insofern ist da auch die Politik schuld, mit ihrer Steuerpolitik.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Die Deutschen haben doch eine Menge Geld. Vergleich mal das Durchschnittseinkommen hier mit denen in Spanien oder Italien.

Wer sich 1 Kilo Nacken für 3 Euro kauft darf sich halt nicht wundern wenn was drin ist, was nichts mit Schweinen zu tun hat.
Das gleiche gilt für Hühner, wenn du das halbe Hänchen für 4 Euro essen willst muss eben das Futtermittel das billigste sein.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha dass die aktuelle Regierung Massentierhaltung fördert und sinnfreie Projekte wie Stuttgart 21 befürwortet findest du also OK?



Das ist eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise. Massentierhaltung ist notwendig, wenn man die Nahrungsmittelpreise auf einem erträglichen Niveau halten will und Stuttgart 21 finde ich gut. Insofern agiert die aktuelle Regierung da voll in meinem Sinne.



> Ebenso das Festhalten an der Atomenergie trotz fehlendem Konzepts der Endlagerung?



Solange keine sinnvolle bezahlbare Alternative gefunden ist, ja. Ich wäre auch mehr für Kohle, aber die ist zur Stromgewinnung ja zunehmend auch nicht mehr in Mode.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nur gehen die meisten Dinge, die du da gelistet hast, völlig am Wähler vorbei.



Leider.
Aber deswegen leben wir ja in einer Demokratie: An mir gehts nicht vorbei, deswegen wähle ich die Grünen.
Andere lieben Atommüll, die wählen FDP.
Jeder, wie er will, die Folgen badet eh die Allgemeinheit aus.



> Andererseits wäre es natürlich auch begrüßenswert, wenn die Bio Bauern dem deutschen Bürger etwas entgegenkommen würden. 16€ für 1kg Schweinefleisch (wenn ich das noch so richtig in Erinnerung habe, von der letzten Dokumentation zum Thema) sind einfach ziemlich viel. 8-12€ wären wohl eher vertretbar.



*grübel* Hab in letzter Zeit meist nur Sachen mit Hack oder Wurst zubereitet (was es bei uns nicht als Bio gibt), aber das letzte Schweineschnitzel lag iirc bei 9,90€/kg. 16€ hab ich bislang höchstens für Bio-Geflügel gesehen - aber wenn man sich anguckt, unter welchen Bedingungen da die normalen Tiere produziert werden, dann ist klar, dass der Preissprung groß ausfallen muss.



> Diese hat, ähnlich wie NPD und die Grünen, so gut wie keine Inhalte außerhalb ihres eigenen ideologischen Spektrums.



*hüstel*
Das Themenspektrum der Grünen deckt 11 von 14 Bundesministerien ab (Bundeskanzleramt mal nicht gezählt) und Justiz und Finanzen haben sie, genauso wie alle anderen, eine aus dem Rest abgeleitete Meinung. Bleibt eigentlich nur "Gesundheit", wo mir jetzt keine typisch grüne Aussage einfallen würde - aber im Prinzip lässt sich das aus den rechtlichen Konzepten zum Sozialsystem herleiten.
Ein Vergleich mit den Piraten (hmm - 0,5 aus 14, d.h. einen Teil von "inneres" als andauerndes Thema) oder der NPD (ich sag jetzt mal 5, aber ausgearbeitete Konzepte sehe ich für 0) ist dann doch ein bißchen überzogen. Selbst die Linke hat mehr breite, als die beiden. (zugegebenermaßen ein sehr breites Spektrum unbrauchbarer Forderungen - aber Breite  )



> Und das ist so ziemlich der selbe Grund, warum ich nie die Grünen wählen würde.
> Die haben von realer Wirtschaft und real-Politik nämlich auch keine Ahnung, sonst hätten sie mehr als ihre illusionistischen Konzepte und immer neuen Steuern, die die Börse des Bürgers leeren.



Nur so zur Erinnerung: Das grüne Wirtschaftskonzept hat ihnen die Wahlempfehlung der Financial Times Deutschland zur letzten Wahl eingebracht. Ein erheblicher Teil der Ausgaben, die heute anstehen (Energiewende, Klimaschutz, Verhinderung des Verkehrkollapses, Atommüllrückholung und Endlos-Lagerung und Bewachung) würden ent- oder zumindest kleiner ausfallen, wenn man in den 80ern auf die Grünen gehört hätte. Und zum "Börse leeren": Die Grünen fordern meines Wissens nach nicht die Belastung des kleinen Mannes und sind die Partei mit dem höchsten Anteil an Mittel-/Oberschichtswählern (=dem höchsten Durchschnittseinkommen).
Könnte zugegebenermaßen auch nur ein Hinweis auf den IQ der Wählerschaft sein  - aber vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, dass sie primär diejenigen zur Kasse bitten wollen, die von den bisherigen Zuständen profitiert haben und weiter profitieren?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> *Die Deutschen haben doch eine Menge Geld.* Vergleich mal das Durchschnittseinkommen hier mit denen in Spanien oder Italien.
> 
> Wer sich 1 Kilo Nacken für 3 Euro kauft darf sich halt nicht wundern wenn was drin ist, was nichts mit Schweinen zu tun hat.
> Das gleiche gilt für Hühner, wenn du das halbe Hänchen für 4 Euro essen willst muss eben das Futtermittel das billigste sein.



Brutto vielleicht. Netto sieht die Sache anders aus. 
Und nur weil andere Länder hohe Steuern haben, muss man das ja nicht in Deutschland genauso machen. 

Und 4€ sind IMHO ganz ok, für ein halbes Hähnchen (300g). Ist definitiv kein Dumping Preis. Die liegen nämlich alle so bei 1-2€.


@Ruyven

Wäre mir jetzt sehr neu, dass sie nicht die Belastung des Bürgers (völlig egal ob groß oder klein. Wir sind ein Volk) fordern. AFAIK vertreten sie die selbe "Opferpolitik"* wie jede andere große Partei, nur in den Naturschutz Punkten eben noch ein Stück mehr, als die anderen. 

Schade, dass keine einzige deutsche Partei mal auf die Idee kommt, ein wirklich faires Steuersystem zu initieren. Und ein faires Steuersystem, kann nicht progressiv sein, sondern muss a-progressiv oder "flach" sein. 

IMHO wäre es fair, entweder die Einkommenssteuer für alle auf 25% (minimal) oder 30% (maximal) festzusetzen, oder die ganze Sache a-progressiv auf 2 Steuerklassen niederzubrechen (10% Grenzsteuersatz für alles über dem einem Steuerfreibetrag von 8.500€ und 30% für alles über 12.000€).

*Frei nach Jesus': Gebt soviel ihr könnt! Gebt, wer auch immer danach fragt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise. Massentierhaltung ist notwendig, wenn man die Nahrungsmittelpreise auf einem erträglichen Niveau halten will und Stuttgart 21 finde ich gut. Insofern agiert die aktuelle Regierung da voll in meinem Sinne.



In Niedersachsen und Mecklenburg Vorpommern sollen Schweine-und Hühnerfarmen gebaut werden, für Millionen Tiere deren Fleisch dann ins Ausland verkauft werden soll.
Der Staat gibt bereitwillig Fördergelder und das findest du gut?
Der Gewinn fließt in die Unternehmenskasse, die Probleme bleiben bei der Bevölkerung und später beim Staat.

Mehrere Studien haben doch schon gezeigt dass Stuttgart 21 an der Realität vorbei baut. Was vor 15 Jahren mal Konzept war und vielleicht notwendig muss heute nicht mehr notwendig sein.
Die Politik hat sich mal wie immer viel zu früh auf was festgesetzt und hat jetzt nicht mehr die Eier das umzuschmeißen.
Das beste Bespiel ist doch Gorleben. 
Oder guck dir den Jäger 90 an oder den Tiger Kampfhubschrauber.



Icejester schrieb:


> Solange keine sinnvolle bezahlbare Alternative gefunden ist, ja. Ich wäre auch mehr für Kohle, aber die ist zur Stromgewinnung ja zunehmend auch nicht mehr in Mode.



Kohle ist teuer. Sie wird ohne Ende subventioniert.
Atomenergie ist noch teurer und auch die wird subventioniert.
Lieber die Energiegewinnung subventionieren, die in der Zukunft etwas bringt die man vermarkten kann also gewinnbringend weitergeben kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Brutto vielleicht. Netto sieht die Sache anders aus.
> Und nur weil andere Länder hohe Steuern haben, muss man das ja nicht in Deutschland genauso machen.



Umgekehrt gilts aber auch: Nur weil die USA niedrige haben, muss das für Deutschland nicht gut sein.



> Und 4€ sind IMHO ganz ok, für ein halbes Hähnchen (300g). Ist definitiv kein Dumping Preis. Die liegen nämlich alle so bei 1-2€.



Für ein fertiges halbes Hähnchen? Mal ganz ehrlich, wie soll es vernünftige Aufzuchtbedingungen geben, wenn ein fertiges Hähnchen nach 3 Zwischenhändlern und Zubereitung für 4€ im Magen des Kunden landet?
Da kriegt der Mäster vielleicht noch 1,50€ für. Davon soll ein Tier mehrere Monate lang gefüttert, gepflegt und ihm ein einigermaßen erträgliches Umfeld gegeben werden? Unmöglich.




> Schade, dass keine einzige deutsche Partei mal auf die Idee kommt, ein wirklich faires Steuersystem zu initieren. Und ein faires Steuersystem, kann nicht progressiv sein, sondern muss a-progressiv oder "flach" sein.



Verabschiede dich mal bitte von deinem Absolutheitsanspruch. Du bist nicht Gott und die sogenannte "Leistungs"gerechtigkeit ist nicht die einzige Definitionsmöglichkeit.




Threshold schrieb:


> Mehrere Studien haben doch schon gezeigt dass Stuttgart 21 an der Realität vorbei baut. Was vor 15 Jahren mal Konzept war und vielleicht notwendig muss heute nicht mehr notwendig sein.
> Die Politik hat sich mal wie immer viel zu früh auf was festgesetzt und hat jetzt nicht mehr die Eier das umzuschmeißen.



Vor 15 Jahren wurde S21 abgelehnt, weil zu teuer und nutzlos. Und die BW-Politiker, die es jetzt beschlossen haben (und die Unionler, die den Bund mit reingezogen haben), wussten genau, wo die Probleme liegen. Es wurden schon vor Jahren unzählige Gutachten gemacht und das auch von durchaus hochrangigen politischen Institutionen. Keins der Argumente der letzten Monate war neu - man ist die Risiken bewusst eingegangen und wenn sie damals kein Grund zum hinschmeißen waren, dann jetzt erst recht nicht.
Abwarten, wie die Wähler dieses Verhalten honorieren.
(aber dafür haben wir einen eigenen Thread



> Das beste Bespiel ist doch Gorleben.



Das hat ebenfalls nichts mit Eiern zu tun, das ist Wahltaktik. Union&Co haben in der Gegend kaum Wähler, die sie verlieren könnten - aber in den Süddeutschen Gebirgsmassiven sehr wohl. Das die Gorleben nie nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien ausgewählt wurde und selbst die wirtschaftlichen und politischen der damaligen Zeit vollkommen überholt sind, ist nun wirklich kein Geheimniss. Aber irgendwo muss das Zeug hin, damit die Atomkonzerne ihre Gewinne schäffeln dürfen und zu den eigenen Wählern darf es nicht. Also verbuddelt man weiter Millionen und im Worst Case irgendwann echten Müll. Aber wen interessieren Probleme, die sich nach mehr als 4 Jahren äußern?
Unsere Regierungsparteien sind nicht mit dem Versprechen angetreten, sich um die ferne Zukunft zu kümmern.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt gilts aber auch: Nur weil die USA niedrige haben, muss das für Deutschland nicht gut sein.



Die USA sollte man sich auch nicht als Beispiel nehmen. In ihrer relativen jungen Geschichte hatten sie teilweise Steuern von bis zu 80%.



> Für ein fertiges halbes Hähnchen? Mal ganz ehrlich, wie soll es vernünftige Aufzuchtbedingungen geben, wenn ein fertiges Hähnchen nach 3 Zwischenhändlern und Zubereitung für 4€ im Magen des Kunden landet?
> Da kriegt der Mäster vielleicht noch 1,50€ für. Davon soll ein Tier mehrere Monate lang gefüttert, gepflegt und ihm ein einigermaßen erträgliches Umfeld gegeben werden? Unmöglich.


Achso. Wir sprechen von fertigen. 
Ich sprach von tiefgekühlten und abgepackten, wie sie es bei LIDL für 1,99 gibt. 

Außerdem sollte klar sein, dass die 1,99, welche vom Kunden bezahlt werden, nicht alles sind.





> Verabschiede dich mal bitte von deinem Absolutheitsanspruch. Du bist nicht Gott und die sogenannte "Leistungs"gerechtigkeit ist nicht die einzige Definitionsmöglichkeit.


Ich bin vielleicht nicht Gott. Aber Fairness sollte man als ein Absolut definieren. Und die einzige wirtschaftliche Möglichkeit, Fairness zu definieren, ist indem man Menschen den Großteil ihres Erarbeiteten lässt. 

Die Steuerregelsätze progressiv anzuziehen, obwohl auch bei gleichbleibenden Sätzen schon eine indirekte Progression stattfindet, ist alles andere als fair. Da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln und man müsste schon ein absoluter Idiot sein (in mathematischer Hinsicht) um es anders zu sehen bzw. zu behaupten, es wäre unfair, wenn Jemand mit 300,000 Jahreseinkommen den selben Steuerregelsatz zahlt, wie Jemand mit 30,000. 



Was Stuttgart 21 angeht: Wenn überhaupt, ist es heutzutage weitaus notwendiger, als vor 15 Jahren. Nicht nur, dass dies effektiv den Rückgang des Tourismus beenden wird und es endlich auch Menschen ohne Auto ermöglicht, schnell und kostengünstig durch Kontinental Europa und 
nach England zu reisen, es wirkt auch den immer weiter steigenden Flugpreisen entgegen. 

Was viele hier vielleicht nicht verstehen: Stuttgart 21 ist nicht einfach nur ein neuer unterirdischer Bahnhof für Stuttgart. Es ist ein wichtiger Schlüsselstein im gesamt-europäischen Expansionsprozess. 
Wir reden hier von einem Gesamteuropäischen Schienennetz. Selbst alte Eurosceptics wie ich, können daran doch nichts auszusetzen haben.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für ein fertiges halbes Hähnchen? Mal ganz ehrlich, wie soll es vernünftige Aufzuchtbedingungen geben, wenn ein fertiges Hähnchen nach 3 Zwischenhändlern und Zubereitung für 4€ im Magen des Kunden landet?
> Da kriegt der Mäster vielleicht noch 1,50€ für. Davon soll ein Tier mehrere Monate lang gefüttert, gepflegt und ihm ein einigermaßen erträgliches Umfeld gegeben werden? Unmöglich.



Ich hab an das halbe Hänchen gedacht das du bei den Imbissbuden kaufen kannst. Halbes Hänchen kostet 4 Euro die Pommes dazu 2 Euro.
Von den 4 Euro lebt der Franchiseunternehmer, der Großunternehmer, das Transportunternehmen, der Tierzüchter und die Futtelmittelindustrie (die Pharmaindustrie und die Tierärzte klammere ich mal aus).
Wie soll das gehen?
Doch nur wenn die Anzahl stimmt. Unter 1 Mio Tiere fängt niemand mehr eine Hühnerzucht im großen Stil an.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abwarten, wie die Wähler dieses Verhalten honorieren.



Das werden wir bald sehen und wenn ich die Umfragen sehe, wie viele den Bau ablehnen, dann müssen sich schwarz/gelb warm anziehen.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Achso. Wir sprechen von fertigen.
> Ich sprach von tiefgekühlten und abgepackten, wie sie es bei LIDL für 1,99 gibt.
> 
> Außerdem sollte klar sein, dass die 1,99, welche vom Kunden bezahlt werden, nicht alles sind.



Richtig, von den 1,99 muss der Laden bezahlt werden, die Mitarbeiter, Energiekosten, Steuern, der Zulieferer, Der Großunternehmer, der Züchter und die Futtermittelindustrie.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was Stuttgart 21 angeht: Wenn überhaupt, ist es heutzutage weitaus notwendiger, als vor 15 Jahren. Nicht nur, dass dies effektiv den Rückgang des Tourismus beenden wird und es endlich auch Menschen ohne Auto ermöglicht, schnell und kostengünstig durch Kontinental Europa und
> nach England zu reisen, es wirkt auch den immer weiter steigenden Flugpreisen entgegen.



Das Projekt bedient nur die Interessen der Bahn mit der sie Geld verdienen kann, dem Fernverkehr. Alles andere wird auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das werden wir bald sehen und wenn ich die Umfragen sehe, wie viele den Bau ablehnen, dann müssen sich schwarz/gelb warm anziehen.



Welche Umfragen? Die, wo sie Radaubrüder und Chaostouristen nach Dingen befragen, die sie überhaupt nichts angehen, weil sie selbst nichtmal in der Nähe von Stuttgart wohnen? Oder die ewig gestrigen, denen es äußerst egal ist, dass der Süd-Westen wirtschaftlich langsam aber sicher eingeht?

Die Mehrheit der Baden-Württemberger ist für Stuttgart 21. Da ist es egal, was irgendein Herr Störemat in Hamburg oder eine Frau Schmidt in Dresden sagt.

Abgesehen davon, sind wir keine direkte Demokratie, sondern eine föderale Republik, gegründet auf dem GG. Demzufolge ist egal, was irgendeine Mehrheit sagt. Die Bahn hat grundsätzlich das Recht, das Projekt durchzusetzen, solange die Bundesregierung dies toleriert/es nicht gegen geltendes Gesetz verstößt.



> Richtig, von den 1,99 muss der Laden bezahlt werden, die Mitarbeiter, Energiekosten, Steuern, der Zulieferer, Der Großunternehmer, der Züchter und die Futtermittelindustrie.



Ja. Aber nicht alleine von 1,99. Die Masse machts hier ja. 
Jedenfalls sind demnach 4,00 wohl nicht zu wenig, für das selbe Produkt in höherer Qualitätsstufe.



> Das Projekt bedient nur die Interessen der Bahn mit der sie Geld verdienen kann, dem Fernverkehr. *Alles andere wird auf der Strecke bleiben*.



Und das weisst du genau woher? 
Fakt ist, dass sich im Nah- und Fernverkehr etwas tun muss. Die deutsche Bahn benötigt neue Konzepte und in vielen Bundesdeutschen Gebieten ist es für Auswärtige entweder enorm kompliziert, den Durchblick zu behalten, oder der Streckenverlauf ist so unmöglich, dass man enorme Zeiteinbußen hat. Versuch mal vom Schweizer Grenzgebiet in den deutschen Hauptteil zu kommen. Derzeit fährt man um die halbe Schweiz, nur um nach Stuttgart zu kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht nicht Gott. Aber Fairness sollte man als ein Absolut definieren. Und die einzige wirtschaftliche Möglichkeit, Fairness zu definieren, ...



Merkste was? 




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, sind wir keine direkte Demokratie, sondern eine föderale Republik, gegründet auf dem GG. Demzufolge ist egal, was irgendeine Mehrheit sagt.



Nein. Dieser Satz ist sowas von falsch, dann man sich ernsthaft Sorgen um dieses Land machen könnte.



> Die Bahn hat grundsätzlich das Recht, das Projekt durchzusetzen, solange die Bundesregierung dies toleriert/es nicht gegen geltendes Gesetz verstößt.



Tipp: Die Bahn sind diejenigen, die das Projekt mal begraben haben und die auch jetzt nur mitmachen, weil sie 3/4 der Kosten geschenkt bekommen. Eine demokratische Regierung dagegen hat nicht das Recht, etwas gegen den Willen des Volkes durchzusetzen. Es mag in einer repräsentativen Demokratie passieren, dass ist dann aber ein bedauernswerter Unfall und es gehört zur Verantwortung eines Politikers, dass er dieses nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen vermeidet.
Die an S21 beteiligten Politiker können aber nun wirklich nicht behaupten, sie hätten "leider nicht gewusst", dass das Projekt ein ziemlich schlechtes Kosten-/Nutzenverhältniss hat und dass es größere Bauarbeiten in der Öffentlichkeit gehörenden Gebieten vorraussetzt.



> Ja. Aber nicht alleine von 1,99. Die Masse machts hier ja.



Die Kosten für eine angemessen Tierhaltung und Fütterung steigern mit der Masse.



> Und das weisst du genau woher?
> Fakt ist, dass sich im Nah- und Fernverkehr etwas tun muss.



Guck dir die Planungen für S21 an: Nahverkehr als Pendelstrecke, um Kosten zu planen.
(siehe Thread...)



> Die deutsche Bahn benötigt neue Konzepte und in vielen Bundesdeutschen Gebieten ist es für Auswärtige entweder enorm kompliziert, den Durchblick zu behalten, oder der Streckenverlauf ist so unmöglich, dass man enorme Zeiteinbußen hat. Versuch mal vom Schweizer Grenzgebiet in den deutschen Hauptteil zu kommen. Derzeit fährt man um die halbe Schweiz, nur um nach Stuttgart zu kommen.



Das hat aber nichts mit der Infrastruktur in Stuttgart zu tun und die deutsche Bahn braucht nicht so sehr Konzepte, als Geld und Planungssicherheit. Ein zukunftsfähiges Verkehrssystem für eine ganze Nation baut man nicht auf, während der Hauptauftrag die Maximierung des kurzfristigen Gewinns ist und wenn die eine Hälfte der Konkurrenz ihre Infrastruktur von der Allgemeinheit gestellt bekommt, während die andere sich an umfangreichen Steuerbefreiungen und hochsubventionierten Verhikeln erfreuen darf.


----------



## Shi (3. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Welche Umfragen? Die, wo sie Radaubrüder und Chaostouristen nach Dingen befragen, die sie überhaupt nichts angehen, weil sie selbst nichtmal in der Nähe von Stuttgart wohnen? Oder die ewig gestrigen, denen es äußerst egal ist, dass der Süd-Westen wirtschaftlich langsam aber sicher eingeht?


Ja, dem Rest Deutschlands sollte es nicht egal sein. Weil hier Geld verpulvert wird, viel Geld, das man viel sinnvoller einsetzen könnte: z.B. für Bildung. 
Und wofür? Für 30 Min. Zeitersparnis? Haha, diese 30 Min. werden die Fahrgastzahlen der DB bestimmt um 1000% steigern, meinst du nicht auch? 30 Minuten, damit irgendwelche Leute früher zu ihren Meetings kommen, oder lieber dutzende Schulen bauen, die dem Land BW auch langfristig weiterhelfen? Ich komme aus Karlsruhe, und einige Schulen hätten hier eine Renovierung verdient, auch die Kinderbetreuung ist nicht toll.


> Die Mehrheit der Baden-Württemberger ist für Stuttgart 21. Da ist es egal, was irgendein Herr Störemat in Hamburg oder eine Frau Schmidt in Dresden sagt.


Ja? Also ich kenne kaum jemanden der dafür ist, auch wenn ich auch ziemlich konservative Leute kenne.
Es ist einfach Zeit, dass die Grünen die CDU ablösen, damit die Lobbyisten und Vetternwirtschaftler von Big Mappus keinen Einfluss mehr haben! Und ich würde nicht die Grünen wählen wenn ich dürfte! 


> Abgesehen davon, sind wir keine direkte Demokratie, sondern eine föderale Republik, gegründet auf dem GG.


Ja, leider


> Demzufolge ist egal, was irgendeine Mehrheit sagt. Die Bahn hat grundsätzlich das Recht, das Projekt durchzusetzen, solange die Bundesregierung dies toleriert/es nicht gegen geltendes Gesetz verstößt.


Das Projekt widerspricht aller Vernunft, das braucht doch Baden Württemberg gar nicht!




> Und das weisst du genau woher?
> Fakt ist, dass sich im Nah- und Fernverkehr etwas tun muss. Die deutsche Bahn benötigt neue Konzepte und in vielen Bundesdeutschen Gebieten ist es für Auswärtige entweder enorm kompliziert, den Durchblick zu behalten, oder der Streckenverlauf ist so unmöglich, dass man enorme Zeiteinbußen hat. Versuch mal vom Schweizer Grenzgebiet in den deutschen Hauptteil zu kommen. Derzeit fährt man um die halbe Schweiz, nur um nach Stuttgart zu kommen.


Es gibt wichtigeres, als zwei Stunden früher zu kommen (s.o.)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Februar 2011)

[x] grün


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja, dem Rest Deutschlands sollte es nicht egal sein. Weil hier Geld verpulvert wird, viel Geld, das man viel sinnvoller einsetzen könnte: z.B. für Bildung.
> Und wofür? Für 30 Min. Zeitersparnis? Haha, diese 30 Min. werden die Fahrgastzahlen der DB bestimmt um 1000% steigern, meinst du nicht auch? 30 Minuten, damit irgendwelche Leute früher zu ihren Meetings kommen, oder lieber dutzende Schulen bauen, die dem Land BW auch langfristig weiterhelfen? Ich komme aus Karlsruhe, und einige Schulen hätten hier eine Renovierung verdient, auch die Kinderbetreuung ist nicht toll.



<5 Minuten Zeitersparniss aus dem Bahnhof als solchen.

Die damit verknüpfte Umstrukturierung und Ausbau der Region als Teil einer neuen eruopäische Ost-West-Achse bringt der DB und ihren Reisenden erstmal gar nichts. (und wird auch weitesgehend aus EU-Mitteln bezahlt)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. Februar 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Ja, dem Rest Deutschlands sollte es nicht egal sein. Weil hier Geld verpulvert wird, viel Geld, das man viel sinnvoller einsetzen könnte: z.B. für Bildung.
> Und wofür? Für 30 Min. Zeitersparnis? Haha, diese 30 Min. werden die Fahrgastzahlen der DB bestimmt um 1000% steigern, meinst du nicht auch? 30 Minuten, damit irgendwelche Leute früher zu ihren Meetings kommen, oder lieber dutzende Schulen bauen, die dem Land BW auch langfristig weiterhelfen? Ich komme aus Karlsruhe, und einige Schulen hätten hier eine Renovierung verdient, auch die Kinderbetreuung ist nicht toll.



Erstmal: Die Menschen in Baden-Württemberg zahlen verhältnismäßig eh den größten Anteil an Steuern, da wir nunmal statistisch auch die niedrigste Armut und die niedrigste Arbeitslosigkeit haben, ergo auch die meisten Steuerzahler. Ergo ist das sowieso größtenteils unser Geld, was da verbraucht wird. Und nachdem BW und Bayern die Länder sind, die sich in der Vergangenheit am meisten finanziell für andere Länder eingesetzt haben, ist es nur fair. 

Zweitens: Handelt es sich, wie schoneinmal erwähnt, nicht nur um eine Zeitersparnis von 30 Minuten nach Ulm. Stuttgart 21 ist ein Teilprojekt des neuen europäischen Schienensystems.



> Ja? Also ich kenne kaum jemanden der dafür ist, auch wenn ich auch ziemlich konservative Leute kenne.
> Es ist einfach Zeit, dass die Grünen die CDU ablösen, damit die Lobbyisten und Vetternwirtschaftler von Big Mappus keinen Einfluss mehr haben! Und ich würde nicht die Grünen wählen wenn ich dürfte!


Dann schau dir bitte mal die aktuellen Umfragewerte an. 

Stuttgart: Nach Schlichterspruch Mehrheit für Stuttgart 21 - Nachrichten :: Baden-Württemberg | SWR.de

Und wer wirklich glaubt, die Grünen würden Lobbyisten und Vetternwirtschaftler vertreiben, ist nicht nur naiv, er sollte meiner Meinung nach lieber gleich das Recht aberkannt bekommen, zu wählen. 

Bisher hat jede Partei ihre eigenen Lobbyisten und Vetterwirtschaftler mit sich gebracht. Die Namen werden sich ändern, das ist alles. 



> Ja, leider
> 
> Das Projekt widerspricht aller Vernunft, das braucht doch Baden Württemberg gar nicht!


Natürlich braucht Baden-Württemberg das. Will es nicht in den selben Abgrund sinken, wie der bundesdeutsche Rest. 

Was die ganzen Grünen und Linken Sympathisanten in BW immerzu vergessen ist, dass wir es der Baden-Württembergischen CDU/CSU überhaupt erst zu verdanken haben, dass unser Land wirtschaftlich so gut dasteht. 

Wie war das also nochmal mit der Hand die einen füttert ...? 



> Es gibt wichtigeres, als zwei Stunden früher zu kommen (s.o.)


Klar. Wenn man Rentner oder Schüler ist, vielleicht. 
Weder Touristen noch Geschäftsmänner wollen erst durch ein anderes Land schippern, um einen Ort zu erreichen, der real nur 2 Autostunden entfernt liegt. 

Mit einer Verbesserung der Infrastruktur könnte man wenigstens auch endlich mal das Arbeitsproblem im tiefen Süden angehen. 
Hier wird es nämlich langsam ziemlich knapp. Bei einer Direktverbindung könnte man als Arbeitssuchender nach Nord-Baden ausweichen. Aber nicht, bei einer Zugfahrt von 3 Stunden (minimal. Bei den meisten Tagesverbindungen sind es über 7 Stunden) alleine nach Freiburg (Autofahrt: 1 Stunde 30 Minuten).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> <5 Minuten Zeitersparniss aus dem Bahnhof als solchen.
> 
> * Die damit verknüpfte Umstrukturierung und Ausbau der Region als Teil einer neuen eruopäische Ost-West-Achse bringt der DB und ihren Reisenden erstmal gar nichts.* (und wird auch weitesgehend aus EU-Mitteln bezahlt)



Das Gerede eines selbsternannten Experten, nicht mehr. 

Das ist vergleichbar mit den Aussagen über die neue Verbindung von den deutschen Inseln nach Dänemark oder die Kritik an der geplanten Direktverbindung von Frankfurt nach London und nach Südfrankreich. 

Ihr mögt ja vielleicht alle kein Problem damit haben, den ganzen Tag rumzukurven, um eine Strecke zu überwinden, die im Prinzip in wenigen Stunden überwunden werden könnte. Aber dann erzählt doch bitte nicht so einen Schmarn, dass es die Allgemeinheit nicht interessieren würde. Gerade im Zuge der steigenden Kerosin Kosten und der neu eingeführten Flugpauschalen ist nun einmal Umdenken angesagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2011)

Nenne mir bitte die Zahl der Verbindungen auf der neuen Trasse, die die DB hat und die durch den Umbau beschleunigt werden 

P.S.: Hab ich dich schonmal darum gebeten, den "ändern"-Button zu nutzen? Falls nicht, hab ichs jetzt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Nenne mir bitte die Zahl der Verbindungen auf der neuen Trasse, die die DB hat und die durch den Umbau beschleunigt werden *
> 
> P.S.: Hab ich dich schonmal darum gebeten, den "ändern"-Button zu nutzen? Falls nicht, hab ichs jetzt.



Das ist genau der Denkfehler, auf den ich hinaus will. 

An sich bringt die Neuordnung im alleinigen Zusammenhang mit Stuttgart 21 natürlich nichts. Aber was eben die lieben S21 Gegner immer wieder gerne vergessen: Stuttgart 21 ist ein Teilprojekt. Kein "Gesamtwerk". 

Ohne Stuttgart 21 lässt sich beispielsweise nicht die Gesamtzahl an Zubringerlinien zum Gotthard Basistunnel durchsetzen. Und auch der Weinbergtunnel wäre dann sinnlos für uns deutsche. Eben weil sie sich so nicht anfahren lassen. 

Aber hey. Lasst uns deutsche nur weiter so ignorant und selbstsüchtig sein! Was ist schon so ein kleiner Vertragsbruch. Die EU verlangt dafür bestimmt keine Strafzahlungen. Und auch die Polizeipräsens bei den Anti-S21 Aufmärschen wurde bestimmt aus Merkels Privatvermögen getilgt. 
Schon sehr komisch, was in Deutschland alles als Steuergeldverschwendung angesehen wird, während andere Dinge, die absolut 0% Nutzen (siehe einen Satz weiter oben) als selbstverständlich angenommen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2011)

Entschuldige, aber der einzige, der hier einen Denkfehler hat, bist du. Ich habe keine Aussage dazu gemacht, ob S21 sinnvoll ist oder nicht oder ob nach noch mehr dranhängt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass durch S21 keine Verbindungen schneller werden.

So langsam aber sicher bitte ich dich jetzt aber echt, dich im S21 Thread zu melden (oder dort einfach nachzulesen), wenn du das Thema ausführlich analysieren möchtest.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber der einzige, der hier einen Denkfehler hat, bist du. Ich habe keine Aussage dazu gemacht, ob S21 sinnvoll ist oder nicht oder ob nach noch mehr dranhängt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass durch S21 keine Verbindungen schneller werden.



Natürlich werden dadurch dann auch Verbindungen beschleunigt. Erstens durch den idealeren Streckenverlauf und zweitens, weil durch den Umbau in vielen Ländern die lange Wartezeit entfällt. In der Schweiz ist es ja Gang und Gebe, dass die Züge zu jeder vollen Stunde 30 Minuten im Bahnhof stehen bleiben, zwecks Umsteigen. Das wird dann runtergebrochen auf 3 Minuten.




> So langsam aber sicher bitte ich dich jetzt aber echt, dich im S21 Thread zu melden (oder dort einfach nachzulesen), wenn du das Thema ausführlich analysieren möchtest.




Ähm. Ich habe das Thema noch nichtmal begonnen. 



Zurück zum Thema: Warum kommt eigentlich keine Partei auf die Idee, Steuergelder für den Kauf von Anteilen am Regenwald zu verwenden? Wäre sicherlich möglich und wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, als Entwicklungshilfe an Völker zu leisten, die sich nicht einmal selbst helfen können. 

AFAIK hatten bisher auch die Grünen keine vergleichbare Idee.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja bitte erzähl mir wieso du die Grünen für unfähig hältst und welche Partei du bevorzugst.



ok fange ich mal an (vieles davon ist subjektiv d.h. ihr seit gewarnt):

a) sie haben jemanden der steine auf polizisten warf und häuser besetzte zum aussenminister gemacht (JOSCHKA FISCHER!)

b) sie sind radikal (ökosteuer war deren werk soweit ich weiß!)

c) wenn es nach denen gäbe, dann würde der sprit 5 Euro pro liter kosten (und menschen wie meine eltern würden es sich nicht mehr leisten können zur arbeit zu fahren)

d) ihr atomkraft protest (auch in der vergangenheit) geht mir auf den sack, weil: sie keine vernünftigen alternativen präsentieren (ich meine, für windräder z.B. müssen normale kraftwerke in reserve gehalten werden (die dann unwirtschaftlicher arbeiten, weil die verbrennung schlechter ist wenn die auf 10% arbeiten) und statt AKW's lieber zulassen das BRAUNKOHLE-Kraftwerke gebaut werden 

e) sie polarisieren mit ihren sachen (stuttgart 21 - ich meine ehrlich: wieso soll man der bahn verbieten dürfen einen bahnhof, der der bahn gehört, umbauen zu dürfen???)

....für mehr (hätte sicher noch einiges) müsste ich weiter in die vergangenheit gehen, aber das reicht doch, oder?)

alternativen wollt ihr? - gute frage, sehe im moment keiner auf der deutschen politischen bühne, weil ich gegen jede partei meine abneigungen habe (ich wähle dann meist das "geringere" übel z.B. die piraten, weil die eine chance verdienen (denke das die mit den aufgaben (z.B. wenn sie ins parlament kommen würde) wachsen würden, schon allein weil sie das müssen!)



Threshold schrieb:


> Aha dass die aktuelle Regierung Massentierhaltung fördert und sinnfreie Projekte wie Stuttgart 21 befürwortet findest du also OK?
> Ebenso das Festhalten an der Atomenergie trotz fehlendem Konzepts der Endlagerung?



ja - nix davon verstösst gegen geltendes recht, oder?



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise. Massentierhaltung ist notwendig, wenn man die Nahrungsmittelpreise auf einem erträglichen Niveau halten will und Stuttgart 21 finde ich gut. Insofern agiert die aktuelle Regierung da voll in meinem Sinne.
> 
> 
> 
> Solange keine sinnvolle bezahlbare Alternative gefunden ist, ja. Ich wäre auch mehr für Kohle, aber die ist zur Stromgewinnung ja zunehmend auch nicht mehr in Mode.



dem stimme ich zu - ausser dem zur kohle (schadstoffe gleich schlecht, atomkraft zwar lager problematik, aber kein DRECK in der atmosphäre!)

mfg LAX
ps: sicher kann man für die grünen argumentieren (finden sich sicher auch gute argumente, aber ich mag sie halt nicht!)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> ok fange ich mal an (vieles davon ist subjektiv d.h. ihr seit gewarnt):
> 
> a) sie haben jemanden der steine auf polizisten warf und häuser besetzte zum aussenminister gemacht (JOSCHKA FISCHER!)
> 
> ...



Kudos. 

Perfekte Zusammenfassung. Genau das ist die Sache mit den Grünen. 
Wer freiwillig eine Partei wählt, die vollmundig sagt "Wir geben erst auf, wenn der Sprit 10 DM kostet", kann irgendwo nur ein menschenverachtender Ignorant sein. 

Auch mit Joschka Fischer gebe ich dir recht. Der selbe Grund, warum ich Obama verachte. Sein Wahlsupport Team bestand sogar aus ehemaligen links-Terroristen der Amerikanischen Weathermen (quasi die US Amerikanische RAF)




> ja - nix davon verstösst gegen geltendes recht, oder?



Die Grünen AKA "Die Partei deren Mitglieder nie gegen geltendes Recht verstossen haben und lieber politischen Selbstmord begehen würden, als gegen das GG zu verstossen ™"  wollen dich da aber was Anderes glauben lassen. Laut dieser verstösst eine Laufzeitverlängerung gegen das Grundgesetz. Nur Gründe, warum das so ist, haben sie bisher nicht wirklich vorgebracht. Abgesehen von der Bundesrat Klausel, die aber auch nur von Greenpeace vorgebracht wurde.


----------



## Kaktus (4. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> a) sie haben jemanden der steine auf polizisten warf und häuser besetzte zum aussenminister gemacht (JOSCHKA FISCHER!)



Sau dummes Argument. Es dürfen also nur Leute unser Land regieren mit einer absolut reinen Weste?  Die hat niemand. Menschen ändern sich und manchmal sind es die Menschen die einen besseren Überblick über die tatsächliche Lage haben als welche die außer ihr sauberes Leben nichts gesehen haben. 

Zumal Fischer einer der Besten Außenmisnister war die wir je hatten. Das geben sogar seine ärgsten Feinde zu.  

Über die restlichen Argumente kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Keine Frage. Aber dieses Argument zeugt von bloßer ignoranz und Blindheit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Warum kommt eigentlich keine Partei auf die Idee, Steuergelder für den Kauf von Anteilen am Regenwald zu verwenden? Wäre sicherlich möglich und wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, als Entwicklungshilfe an Völker zu leisten, die sich nicht einmal selbst helfen können.



"Sinnvoller" nach welchem Maßstab?
Um deutsches Geld ins Ausland zu schaffen?
Kolonialisierungsvorwürfe zu hören?
Die Funktion einer Entwicklungshilfe (aka: Den Leuten zu ermöglichen, sich selbst zu helfen) erfüllt es jedenfalls nicht.



> AFAIK hatten bisher auch die Grünen keine vergleichbare Idee.



Klingt jedenfalls nicht sehr grün, das stimmt.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> d) ihr atomkraft protest (auch in der vergangenheit) geht mir auf den sack, weil: sie keine vernünftigen alternativen präsentieren (ich meine, für windräder z.B. müssen normale kraftwerke in reserve gehalten werden (die dann unwirtschaftlicher arbeiten, weil die verbrennung schlechter ist wenn die auf 10% arbeiten) und statt AKW's lieber zulassen das BRAUNKOHLE-Kraftwerke gebaut werden



Wenn du irgendetwas zur Unterstützung dieser Argumentation liefern kannst, was im zugehörigen Thread noch nicht in der Luft zerrissen wurde, dann schreibe es bitte da. (sieht mir aber nicht danach aus)



> e) sie polarisieren mit ihren sachen (stuttgart 21 - ich meine ehrlich: wieso soll man der bahn verbieten dürfen einen bahnhof, der der bahn gehört, umbauen zu dürfen???)



Die Grünen in BW richten sich dagegen, dass Bund und Land rund 3-6 Milliarden Steuergeldern in ein Design-/Prestigeobjekt stecken. Mit ihrem Bahnhof (<> dem der Bevölkerung gehörigen Park daneben) kann die Bahn machen, was sie will. (nämlich nichts. Der Bahn selbst war die ganze Sache viel zu teuer. Die erlauben eher dem Land, ihren Bahnhof auf Staatskosten umzubauen und passen ihr Konzept und ihre Ausgaben für die ohnehin fälligen Arbeiten an der Streckenführung in der Umgebung an)



> ....für mehr (hätte sicher noch einiges) müsste ich weiter in die vergangenheit gehen, aber das reicht doch, oder?)



Nö, eigentlich nicht.
Deine Ansammlung subjektiver Einschätzungen und Missverständnisse reicht, um zu erklären, warum DU die Grünen nicht wählst. Die von dir aufgeworfene Frage war aber, wie sie irgendwer wählen könne.



> ja - nix davon verstösst gegen geltendes recht, oder?



Es gab mal Zeiten, da entsprach es geltendem Recht, Person bestimmter Abstammung zu enteignen, internieren und versklaven.
Wenn es um die frage gut/schlecht geht, sollte man etwas bessere Argumente parat haben, denn das ist in politischer Diskussionen eben nicht gleichbedeutend mit "legal/illegal nach geltendem Recht". (schließlich diskutiert man da über Gründe für/gegen eine Änderung desselbigen)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Februar 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Sau dummes Argument. Es dürfen also nur Leute unser Land regieren mit einer absolut reinen Weste?  Die hat niemand. Menschen ändern sich und manchmal sind es die Menschen die einen besseren Überblick über die tatsächliche Lage haben als welche die außer ihr sauberes Leben nichts gesehen haben.



Eine völlig reine Weste hat sicherlich Niemand. Aber es ist schon ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen "Hat in seiner Jugend mal Kaugummi gestohlen" und "Hat als erwachsener Mensch* eine maßgebliche Rolle in der Unterstützung und Aufrechterhaltung der radikalen Zellen gespielt". 

Es gibt einfach Dinge, die sind unverzeihlich.



> Zumal Fischer einer der Besten Außenmisnister war die wir je hatten. Das geben sogar seine ärgsten Feinde zu.


Bei der Nummer an schlechten Außenministern ist es kein Wunder. Aber als einen objektiv guten Außenminister habe ich ihn auch nicht in Erinnerung. 
Er hat schließlich auch die Osterweiterung zu verantworten. Das ist ein riesiges Argument gegen die Aussage "Einer der besten Außenminister". 

Den einzigen Außenminister in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, der wohl tatsächlich den Rang eines guten Außenministers verdient hat, ist Hans-Dietrich Genscher.

Aber wenn wir alleine nach der Zahl der vorhandenen Probanden gehen, dann war ich in meiner Tisch-Tennis Mannschaft wohl auch der 5. beste Spieler. Von 5.

*Ja. Mit über 20 ist man bereits erwachsen. Sollte man zumindest denken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> a) sie haben jemanden der steine auf polizisten warf und häuser besetzte zum aussenminister gemacht (JOSCHKA FISCHER!)



Und?
Was jemand früher gemacht hat, ist doch völlig egal.
Darf denn keiner Minister werden, weil er mal Hasch geraucht hat oder illegal Musik gezogen hat?
Wir sind nicht in den USA, wo gerne mal im Dreck gewühlt wird um "Belastendes" zu ermitteln.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> b) sie sind radikal (ökosteuer war deren werk soweit ich weiß!)



Öh, die CDU ist nicht radikal, die hält an einer Technologie fest, für deren Endprodukte bis heute kein Entlager gefunden ist.
Die FDP auch nicht? Die will die gesetzliche Rente am liebsten abschaffen, wenn das nicht radikal ist, was dann? 



DarthLAX schrieb:


> c) wenn es nach denen gäbe, dann würde der sprit 5 Euro pro liter kosten (und menschen wie meine eltern würden es sich nicht mehr leisten können zur arbeit zu fahren)



Nö, der Sprit muss keine 5 Euro kosten, es geht darum nachhaltig zu wirtschaften und die Energieversorgung auf zukunftsorientierte Technologien zu verlagern, das können CDU und FDP leider nicht, daher brauchen wir Alternativen.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> d) ihr atomkraft protest (auch in der vergangenheit) geht mir auf den sack, weil: sie keine vernünftigen alternativen präsentieren (ich meine, für windräder z.B. müssen normale kraftwerke in reserve gehalten werden (die dann unwirtschaftlicher arbeiten, weil die verbrennung schlechter ist wenn die auf 10% arbeiten) und statt AKW's lieber zulassen das BRAUNKOHLE-Kraftwerke gebaut werden



Es gibt doch genug Alternativen zur Atomkraft, man muss sie halt nutzen wollen und nicht den Energiekonzernen Gelder in den Hals stopfen, wie es schwarz/gelb derzeit machen.
Weiß du, wie viel die Energieunternehmen durch die Verlängerung der Atommeiler verdienen?
Das sind rund 60 Milliarden, die du mitfinanzierst, denn die Demontage ist schon längst im Strompreis draufgeschlagen oder denkst du echt, dass die jährliche Strompreiserhöhung durch neue Steuern kommt? 



DarthLAX schrieb:


> e) sie polarisieren mit ihren sachen (stuttgart 21 - ich meine ehrlich: wieso soll man der bahn verbieten dürfen einen bahnhof, der der bahn gehört, umbauen zu dürfen???)



Der Bahn gehört erst mal gar nichts. Es geht alleine darum, dass man durch den Bau des Bahnhofs die Fernstrecken fördert, denn dadurch verdient die Bahn ihr Geld und da der Bund der größte Aktionär ist hat er natürlich ein Interesse daran, dass die Bahn Gewinne einfährt. Die Kurzstrecke wird zu kurz kommen, örtliche Verkehrsmittel werden mal wieder zusammengestrichen, denn damit verdient niemand Geld, die muss man subventionieren.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> ....für mehr (hätte sicher noch einiges) müsste ich weiter in die vergangenheit gehen, aber das reicht doch, oder?)



Ich bin gespannt auf mehr. 
Wie weit in die Vergangenheit willst du denn gehen?
Zu den Spendenskandalen der CDU/CSU?
Komisch, dass nur bei ihnen illegale Parteispenden vorkommen (und auch ab und wann bei der FDP).


----------



## DarthLAX (5. Februar 2011)

naja, nur weil man es bei den "radikalen" parteien (ja ich zähle die grünen dazu (für mich sind die nur eine stufe unter ökoterroristen!) nicht weiß, aber glaubst du das IRGENDEINE der größeren parteien ohne konten in der schweiz etc. existiert?

also ich net, sorry!

mfg LAX
ps: werde mir mal die letzten jahre angucken was ich noch finde was mich an den GRÜNEN stört (werde auch mal auf deren gründung eingehen  - lasst mir ein wenig zeit  das kann länger werden


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Was jemand früher gemacht hat, ist doch völlig egal.
> Darf denn keiner Minister werden, weil er mal Hasch geraucht hat oder illegal Musik gezogen hat?
> Wir sind nicht in den USA, wo gerne mal im Dreck gewühlt wird um "Belastendes" zu ermitteln.



Hier geht es aber nicht um illegale Musik und Drogen. Hier geht es um Terrorismus. Terrorismus gegen jenes Land, was er danach zu regieren suchte. 



> Öh, die CDU ist nicht radikal, die hält an einer Technologie fest, für deren Endprodukte bis heute kein Entlager gefunden ist.
> Die FDP auch nicht? Die will die gesetzliche Rente am liebsten abschaffen, wenn das nicht radikal ist, was dann?



Wüsste nicht, was an der Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Rente radikal sein sollte (das unnötigste Konzept aller Zeiten. Man bekommt nie das raus, was man einzahlt und hätte man das Geld offen zur Verfügung, könnte man es um einiges intelligenter investieren). Auch das Atommüllproblem ist nicht radikal. Eben, weil die Atomenergie nötig ist (entweder die, oder die Kohlekraftwerke, die deutlich belastender für die Umwelt sind). 

Radikal sind Ideen, für die das Land logistisch überhaupt noch nicht bereit ist. Wie die perverse Idee, die Spritpreise soweit anzuziehen, dass sich keiner mehr den Sprit zur Arbeit leisten kann. 



> Nö, der Sprit muss keine 5 Euro kosten, es geht darum nachhaltig zu wirtschaften und die Energieversorgung auf zukunftsorientierte Technologien zu verlagern, das können CDU und FDP leider nicht, daher brauchen wir Alternativen.



Dann sag das mal den lieben Grünen. Die wollten nämlich den Sprit auf 5 Euro festsetzen. 

Und was heißt hier: CDU und FDP können das nicht? Warum sollten sie es auch. Sie bilden die Bundesregierung. Nicht die Wirtschaft und erst recht nicht die Energiekonzerne. 

Wenn letztere nicht in der Lage sind, brauchbare Konzepte vorzulegen und selbstständig umzusetzen (ohne Milliarden an Steuergeldern zu kassieren), dann ist das deren alleiniges Problem. 
Die Entsorgung des Atommülls soll ja zukünftig privaten Unternehmen auferlegt werden. Alternative Energiequellen ohne Subvention sehe ich dagegen in der nahen Zukunft nicht. 



> Es gibt doch genug Alternativen zur Atomkraft, man muss sie halt nutzen wollen und nicht den Energiekonzernen Gelder in den Hals stopfen, wie es schwarz/gelb derzeit machen.
> Weiß du, wie viel die Energieunternehmen durch die Verlängerung der Atommeiler verdienen?
> Das sind rund 60 Milliarden, die du mitfinanzierst, denn die Demontage ist schon längst im Strompreis draufgeschlagen oder denkst du echt, dass die jährliche Strompreiserhöhung durch neue Steuern kommt?



Klar. Es gibt genug konzeptuelle Alternativen. Aber man sollte eben mal ein Konzept effizient umsetzen. Traumschlösser bringen der Allgemeinheit nicht wirklich etwas. 



> * Der Bahn gehört erst mal gar nichts.* Es geht alleine darum, dass man durch den Bau des Bahnhofs die Fernstrecken fördert, denn dadurch verdient die Bahn ihr Geld und da der Bund der größte Aktionär ist hat er natürlich ein Interesse daran, dass die Bahn Gewinne einfährt. Die Kurzstrecke wird zu kurz kommen, örtliche Verkehrsmittel werden mal wieder zusammengestrichen, denn damit verdient niemand Geld, die muss man subventionieren.



Dank dir fühle ich mich gleich in den Kommunismus zurückversetzt. Danke dafür. 

Warum gehört der Bahn bitteschön garnichts? DB ist bereits jetzt schon weit genug privatisiert, um dies als falsch abzutun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nicht um illegale Musik und Drogen. Hier geht es um Terrorismus. Terrorismus gegen jenes Land, was er danach zu regieren suchte.



Was hat denn jetzt Fischer mit Terrorismus zu tun? 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht, was an der Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Rente radikal sein sollte (das unnötigste Konzept aller Zeiten. Man bekommt nie das raus, was man einzahlt und hätte man das Geld offen zur Verfügung, könnte man es um einiges intelligenter investieren). Auch das Atommüllproblem ist nicht radikal. Eben, weil die Atomenergie nötig ist (entweder die, oder die Kohlekraftwerke, die deutlich belastender für die Umwelt sind).



Es geht ja nicht nur um die gesetzliche Rente, sondern auch um das Gesundheitswesen, also die beiden wichtigsten Bereiche der staatlichen Kontrolle. Dort, wo das meiste Geld ausgegeben wird, ausgerechnet das soll in private Hände wandern?
Kann doch nur daneben gehen, wie z.B. die USA zeigen und ihr Börsen abhängiges Rentensystem.
Dass alles langfristig auf minimale Grundversorgung hinauslaufen wird, ist klar, denn das Geld fehlt, egal wie oft man den Beitrag noch erhöhen wird.
Aber das fing nicht nur damals an, als das Rentensystem so geschaffen wurde, wie es ist, als es noch deutlich mehr Einzahler als Abnehmer gab. Dass sich das irgendwann mal umkehren kann, hatte niemand auf der Rechner gehabt.
Doch was macht dann Kohl? Er bezahlt die Deutsche Einheit über das Sozialsystem anstatt das System komplett zu verändern und das Sozialsystem steuerlich zu finanzieren anstatt über die Arbeitsplätze.
Auch jetzt muss man das machen, es ist der einzige Ausweg, aber niemand traut sich das, denn das würde bedeuten, dass man sich 20 Millionen Rentner gegen sich aufbringt und damit die kommende Wahl definitiv verliert und Machterhaltung ist immer noch das Wichtigste für einen Politiker.

Das Atommüllproblem ist deswegen radikal, weil man sich keine Gedanken darüber macht, was damit passieren soll, obwohl man schon bei der Entwicklung wusste, dass der Kram nicht einfach ins Meer versenkt werden kann.
Schlimm ist, dass das zum Parteilgezanke ausartet anstatt wissenschaftlich begutachtet wird.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Radikal sind Ideen, für die das Land logistisch überhaupt noch nicht bereit ist. Wie die perverse Idee, die Spritpreise soweit anzuziehen, dass sich keiner mehr den Sprit zur Arbeit leisten kann.



Wer will den die Spritpreise anheben und wie willst du das machen?
Du kannst keine Autofahrsteuer erheben, das kriegst du gegen die Autolobby nicht mal im Ansatz durch. Die Regierungen sind ja nicht mal in der Lage eine flächendeckende Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung einzuführen, gegen die Autolobby regiert niemand. Das musste auch das EU Parlament erleben, als Merkel sich gegen die CO² Steuer einsetzte.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dann sag das mal den lieben Grünen. Die wollten nämlich den Sprit auf 5 Euro festsetzen.



Wie soll das denn gehen?
Wie soll eine Partei einen Preis festsetzen?
Der Ölpreis wird vom Markt bestimm, von Spekulanten, aber nicht von einer kleinen Partei in einem kleinen Land.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Und was heißt hier: CDU und FDP können das nicht? Warum sollten sie es auch. Sie bilden die Bundesregierung. Nicht die Wirtschaft und erst recht nicht die Energiekonzerne.



Wenn also die CDU und die FDP die Preise nicht festsetzen können, wie sollen dann die Grünen das können?

Die CDU/FDP ist der Schoßhund der Wirtschaft und der Energiekonzerne, das hat man seit der Regierungsübernahme gemerkt.
Oder sind die Energiepreise seit schwarz/gelb gesunken?
Was kostet der Sprit derzeit?
Ach ja, soviel wie seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Was kosten Tomaten, Brot oder Aufschnitt?
Genau, alles mehr als noch unter der großen Koalition.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wenn letztere nicht in der Lage sind, brauchbare Konzepte vorzulegen und selbstständig umzusetzen (ohne Milliarden an Steuergeldern zu kassieren), dann ist das deren alleiniges Problem.
> Die Entsorgung des Atommülls soll ja zukünftig privaten Unternehmen auferlegt werden. Alternative Energiequellen ohne Subvention sehe ich dagegen in der nahen Zukunft nicht.



Jede Form der Energiegewinnung wird subventioniert, denn sonst würde kein Unternehmen was entwickeln/bauen/anbieten.
Hast du eine Ahnung, wie viele Subventionen die Energieoligarchen für ihre Atomkraftwerke bekommen haben und noch bekommen werden?
Und die Entsorgung des Atommülls kannst du keinem Privatunternehmen überlassen. Macht man das, kommt sowas bei raus wie jetzt mit dem Dioxin im Futtermittel.
Nur eben ein paar Nummern härter.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Klar. Es gibt genug konzeptuelle Alternativen. Aber man sollte eben mal ein Konzept effizient umsetzen. Traumschlösser bringen der Allgemeinheit nicht wirklich etwas.



Es gibt ja eine Menge, nur weigern sich die Unternehmen daran zu forschen und die Grundlagen auszubauen, denn das kostet erst mal Geld und man verdient noch nichts.
Abgeschriebene Atomkraftwerke bringen aber Geld und kosten kaum was.
Große Kohlekraftwerke sorgen dafür, dass die Subventionen für den Kohlebergbau weiter aufrecht erhalten wird und wie viel wird im Kohlebergbau subventioniert?
Wie viel in der Landwirtschaft?
Du redest von Kommunismus aber letztendlich wird alles irgendwo subventioniert, also wider den Gesetzen des Kapitalismus. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dank dir fühle ich mich gleich in den Kommunismus zurückversetzt. Danke dafür.
> 
> Warum gehört der Bahn bitteschön garnichts? DB ist bereits jetzt schon weit genug privatisiert, um dies als falsch abzutun.



Das einzige, was für die Bahn wichtig wäre ist das Schienennetz, denn das kann man weiter vermieten.
Bahnhöfe kannst du nicht weiter vermieten, du kannst sie auch nicht abreißen und das Bauland verkaufen, das lässt der Staat ja nicht zu, als Hauptaktionär.
Was also gehört der Bahn?
Die Züge?
Die sind geleast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> naja, nur weil man es bei den "radikalen" parteien (ja ich zähle die grünen dazu (für mich sind die nur eine stufe unter ökoterroristen!) nicht weiß, aber glaubst du das IRGENDEINE der größeren parteien ohne konten in der schweiz etc. existiert?
> 
> also ich net, sorry!



Ich bitte darum, Verleumdnungen auf Basis des eigenen Glaubens zu unterlassen.



> ps: werde mir mal die letzten jahre angucken was ich noch finde was mich an den GRÜNEN stört (werde auch mal auf deren gründung eingehen  - lasst mir ein wenig zeit  das kann länger werden



Meinst du ernsthaft, dass Kamellen von vor 30 Jahren eine Aussage über die heutige Politik machen?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht, was an der Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Rente radikal sein sollte (das unnötigste Konzept aller Zeiten. Man bekommt nie das raus, was man einzahlt und hätte man das Geld offen zur Verfügung, könnte man es um einiges intelligenter investieren).



Wenn man als Staat mehreren Millionen Menschen auf einmal den Finger zeigt, in dem man die Rente streicht und sie in Sozialhilfe schickt, dann könnte das durchaus als radikaler Bruch mit dem bisherigen "sozialen" Konzepten und grundlegender Umstellung bezeichnet werden.



> Auch das Atommüllproblem ist nicht radikal. Eben, weil die Atomenergie nötig ist (entweder die, oder die Kohlekraftwerke, die deutlich belastender für die Umwelt sind).



Auch wenn ich durchaus zustimme, dass "radikal" der falsche Ausdruck für schleichende Prozesse und Endzustände ist: Was hat ein vermeintlicher Bedarf damit zu tun?



> Radikal sind Ideen, für die das Land logistisch überhaupt noch nicht bereit ist. Wie die perverse Idee, die Spritpreise soweit anzuziehen, dass sich keiner mehr den Sprit zur Arbeit leisten kann.



D.h. die Mineralölkonzerne und die Natur sind deiner Meinung nach "pervers" und "radikal", weil sie den Spritpreis mittelfristig in derartige Höhen steigern werden?
In dem Fall solltest du in einer Welt, die deiner Meinung nach von radikalen Perversen dominiert wird, vielleicht wenigstens diejenigen in die Regierung wählen, die etwas daran ändern wollen, dass Deutschland nicht auf seine Zukunft vorbereitet ist.



> Dann sag das mal den lieben Grünen. Die wollten nämlich den Sprit auf 5 Euro festsetzen.



Hast du für diese Behauptung eine Quelle oder willst du nur Stimmung machen?



> Und was heißt hier: CDU und FDP können das nicht? Warum sollten sie es auch. Sie bilden die Bundesregierung. Nicht die Wirtschaft und erst recht nicht die Energiekonzerne.



Benötigst du echt eine Antwort auf die Frage "Warum sollte sich die Bundesregierung um das künftige Wohl der Bundesbürger kümmern?"?




> Wenn letztere nicht in der Lage sind, brauchbare Konzepte vorzulegen und selbstständig umzusetzen (ohne Milliarden an Steuergeldern zu kassieren), dann ist das deren alleiniges Problem.



Nein. Für die ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Deren Verantwortliche haben sich bis dahin genug Millionen zurückgelegt, um auch in einer Zukunft mit problematischer Versorgung ein schönes Leben zu führen. Wer ein Problem hat, dass sind diejenigen, die sich in Zukunft den Strom nicht mehr leisten können oder die an seinen Folgen krepieren:
Wir.



> Die Entsorgung des Atommülls soll ja zukünftig privaten Unternehmen auferlegt werden.



Hätte die FDP gern. Was gibt es auch bequemeres für die Energielobby, als den Müll an ein privates Unternehmen zu transferieren und diess dann in Konkurs gehen zu lassen?
Nur mal so als Hinweis: Es gibt auf diesem Planeten kein einziges Unternehmen (und hierbei zähle ich die katholische Kirche mal mit), dass auch nur ein Zehntel solange existiert, wie die derzeit ausgereiftesten Atommüllagertechniken ("Halle voll Castoren") betreut werden müssen. Absicherung durch Rücklagen dürfte Inflationsbereinigt auch quasi unmöglich sein.



> Alternative Energiequellen ohne Subvention sehe ich dagegen in der nahen Zukunft nicht.



Ich auch nicht. Wie sollen subventionslose alternative Energien gegen auf staatliche Kosten entwickelte, z.T. auf staatlichen Kosten gebaute und an staatlich finanzierten Netzen hängende AKWs bestehen, die ihren Müll in staatliche Endlager abschieben und ihre Rohstoffversorgung durch staatliche Außen-, Wirtschafts- und Entwicklungspolitik sichern lassen?
Man kann nichts gegen einen Konkurrenten aufbauen, dessen einzige Aufgabe neben der bloßen Instandshaltung (selbst Aktualisierung der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen wird AKW-Betreibern bekanntermaßen nicht abverlangt) in "Abkassieren" besteht.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt Fischer mit Terrorismus zu tun?



"Terrorist" ist die neue Alternative zu "Kommunist", wenn man die Diskussion abkürzen möchte.



> Aber das fing nicht nur damals an, als das Rentensystem so geschaffen wurde, wie es ist, als es noch deutlich mehr Einzahler als Abnehmer gab. Dass sich das irgendwann mal umkehren kann, hatte niemand auf der Rechner gehabt.



Das hat einige Leute auf dem Rechner gehabt. Das unbegrenztes Wachstum in einer realen Welt nicht möglich ist, wurde schon im 19.Jhd. festgestellt und das deutsche Rentensystem ist nun einmal auf unbegrenztes Wachstum angewiesen, wenn das Rentenalter merklich unter der durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung liegen soll. (und auch das hilft nur bei annähernd Vollbeschäftigung)



> Schlimm ist, dass das zum Parteilgezanke ausartet anstatt wissenschaftlich begutachtet wird.



Wissenschaftlich gibt es da nicht viel zu begutachten. Niemand auf der Welt hat ein schlüssiges Konzept, wie man mit Atommüll umgehen kann. Der beste Beitrag der deutschen lautet "Asse". Die derzeitigen französischen Pläne gehen bereits in ihren Planungen davon aus, dass die Lagerbehälter nach einem Jahrhundert undicht werden und hoffen darüber hinaus auf das Gestein, die Schweden planen eher eine Kupferendlagerung und die USA haben ihre Bemühungen gerade wieder auf 0 zurückgefahren, nachdem der erste Anlauf nur aufgezeigt hat, dass das typische Regierungsschefs offensichtlich nicht vertrauenswürdig genug sind, um eine rationale Problemlösung zu erzielen. (Paralleln zu Gorleben sind offensichtlich)

Es gibt also nichts wissenschaftlich zu begutachten. Es gibt erstmal enormen wissenschaftlichen Forschungsbedarf, um überhaupt eine praktikable Lösung zu finden. Erst wenn man die hat, kann man bewerten, ob praktische Ansätze ihr gerecht werden.



> Das einzige, was für die Bahn wichtig wäre ist das Schienennetz, denn das kann man weiter vermieten.



In dem Zustand, in den es die Bahnsparmaßnahmen gebracht haben, nur noch teilweise...



> Bahnhöfe kannst du nicht weiter vermieten, du kannst sie auch nicht abreißen und das Bauland verkaufen, das lässt der Staat ja nicht zu, als Hauptaktionär.



Du verwechselst hier "was gehört der Bahn" mit "wem gehört die Bahn" 
Im übrigen werden genug Bahnhöre abgerissen und verkauft oder, wenn das wegen Denkmalschutz nicht möglich ist, irgendwie verhökert. Im Zuge der Bahnprivatisierung (weil Staatsunternehmen sind ja per Definition böse) ist die DB seit längern damit beschäftigt, ihre eigene Existenzgrundlage (nämlich flächendeckende Anbindung) zu vernichten/-kaufen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt Fischer mit Terrorismus zu tun?



Sehr viel. Als ehemaliger Hausbesetzer und Unterstützer der radikalen Zellen. Sagt dir Heinz-Herbert Karry etwas? Er wurde mit einer der Waffen ermordet, die seit 1973 von Hans Joachim Klein in Joshka Fishers Auto aus US Kasernen geschmuggelt wurden. 

Er behauptet zwar heute, er hätte nichts mit der ganzen Sache zu tun. Das widerspricht aber früheren Aussagen, in denen er sich selbst den "Berufsrevolutionären" zuordnet und sogar für die Freilassung der RAF Mitglieder protestierte (wobei man bei jenen Protesten nicht gerade von friedlich reden kann).




> Es geht ja nicht nur um die gesetzliche Rente, sondern auch um das Gesundheitswesen, also die beiden wichtigsten Bereiche der staatlichen Kontrolle. Dort, wo das meiste Geld ausgegeben wird, ausgerechnet das soll in private Hände wandern?
> Kann doch nur daneben gehen, wie z.B. die USA zeigen und ihr Börsen abhängiges Rentensystem.
> Dass alles langfristig auf minimale Grundversorgung hinauslaufen wird, ist klar, denn das Geld fehlt, egal wie oft man den Beitrag noch erhöhen wird.
> Aber das fing nicht nur damals an, als das Rentensystem so geschaffen wurde, wie es ist, als es noch deutlich mehr Einzahler als Abnehmer gab. Dass sich das irgendwann mal umkehren kann, hatte niemand auf der Rechner gehabt.
> ...


Der einzige Ausweg? Wohl eher genau das Gegenteil. Wir haben sowieso schon Einkommenssteuersätze von bis zu 53%. Wie weit soll das denn noch gehen? 80-90%, damit auch wirklich jeder selbsternannte Humanist ein wohliges Gefühl in der Magengegend spüren kann (unabhängig davon, dass dadurch jene Hungern, die den Großteil der Steuern zahlen dürfen)?



> * Das Atommüllproblem ist deswegen radikal, weil man sich keine Gedanken darüber macht, was damit passieren soll,* obwohl man schon bei der Entwicklung wusste, dass der Kram nicht einfach ins Meer versenkt werden kann.
> Schlimm ist, dass das zum Parteilgezanke ausartet anstatt wissenschaftlich begutachtet wird.


Stimmt doch überhaupt nicht. 
Man sucht nun schon eine ganze Weile nach einem geeigneten Endlager. 

Das Problem ist nichtmal  irgendein Parteigeplänkel, sondern die Bevölkerung. 
Ich sehe es ja selbst in meiner Umgebung. Jetzt, da die Schweizer ein Endlager im Voralpengebirge planen, rasten hier einige so dermaßen aus. Das kommt schon einem hypothetischen Kult der Apokalypse gleich.



> Wer will den die Spritpreise anheben und wie willst du das machen?
> Du kannst keine Autofahrsteuer erheben, das kriegst du gegen die Autolobby nicht mal im Ansatz durch. Die Regierungen sind ja nicht mal in der Lage eine flächendeckende Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung einzuführen, gegen die Autolobby regiert niemand. Das musste auch das EU Parlament erleben, als Merkel sich gegen die CO² Steuer einsetzte.


Lebst du auch wirklich in Deutschland? 
Wie die Regierung die Spritpreise anziehen will? Ganz einfach. So, wie sie es schon die letzten Jahrzehnte umgesetzt haben. Durch Steuern.
Weit über die Hälfte des Spritpreises setzen sich ja heute schon nur aus Steuern zusammen.



> Wie soll das denn gehen?
> Wie soll eine Partei einen Preis festsetzen?
> Der Ölpreis wird vom Markt bestimm, von Spekulanten, aber nicht von einer kleinen Partei in einem kleinen Land.


Siehe weiter oben. 
Wäre der tatsächliche Spritpreis auf dem Niveau des internationalen Marktes, müssten wir keine 1,55€ pro Liter zahlen.



> Wenn also die CDU und die FDP die Preise nicht festsetzen können, wie sollen dann die Grünen das können?


Ökosteuer 1, Ökosteuer 2 und Ökosteuer XYZ.



> Die CDU/FDP ist der Schoßhund der Wirtschaft und der Energiekonzerne, das hat man seit der Regierungsübernahme gemerkt.
> Oder sind die Energiepreise seit schwarz/gelb gesunken?
> Was kostet der Sprit derzeit?
> Ach ja, soviel wie seit Jahren nicht mehr.
> ...


Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass die CDU/CSU FDP Koalition damit etwas zu tun hat. Aber schonmal etwas von Teuerung gehört? Die meisten Dinge sind einfach in den letzten Jahren teurer geworden. Vorallem, seitdem für die Bauern die vielschichtigen Subventionen weggefallen sind.



> Jede Form der Energiegewinnung wird subventioniert, denn sonst würde kein Unternehmen was entwickeln/bauen/anbieten.
> * Hast du eine Ahnung, wie viele Subventionen die Energieoligarchen für ihre Atomkraftwerke bekommen haben und noch bekommen werden?*
> Und die Entsorgung des Atommülls kannst du keinem Privatunternehmen überlassen. Macht man das, kommt sowas bei raus wie jetzt mit dem Dioxin im Futtermittel.
> Nur eben ein paar Nummern härter.



Derzeit nichtmal 1/3 der Subventionen, die Anbieter alternativer Energiequellen bis vor Kurzem noch bekommen haben.



> Es gibt ja eine Menge, nur weigern sich die Unternehmen daran zu forschen und die Grundlagen auszubauen, denn das kostet erst mal Geld und man verdient noch nichts.
> Abgeschriebene Atomkraftwerke bringen aber Geld und kosten kaum was.
> Große Kohlekraftwerke sorgen dafür, dass die Subventionen für den Kohlebergbau weiter aufrecht erhalten wird und wie viel wird im Kohlebergbau subventioniert?
> Wie viel in der Landwirtschaft?
> Du redest von Kommunismus aber letztendlich wird alles irgendwo subventioniert, also wider den Gesetzen des Kapitalismus.



Natürlich ist es wider den Gesetzen des Kapitalismus. Deswegen bin ich ja auch für die Streichung dieser Subventionen. Erst dann kann sich auf einer fairen, objektiven Grundlage zeigen, welche Technologie sich durchsetzt.



> Das einzige, was für die Bahn wichtig wäre ist das Schienennetz, denn das kann man weiter vermieten.
> Bahnhöfe kannst du nicht weiter vermieten, du kannst sie auch nicht abreißen und das Bauland verkaufen, das lässt der Staat ja nicht zu, als Hauptaktionär.
> Was also gehört der Bahn?
> Die Züge?
> Die sind geleast.


Was hat das mit gehören oder nicht gehören zu tun? Ich habe auch so einige Dinge im Haushalt, die mir gehören, die ich aber nicht vermieten kann. Trotzdem ist es mein Eigentum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Der einzige Ausweg? Wohl eher genau das Gegenteil. Wir haben sowieso schon Einkommenssteuersätze von bis zu 53%. Wie weit soll das denn noch gehen? 80-90%, damit auch wirklich jeder selbsternannte Humanist ein wohliges Gefühl in der Magengegend spüren kann



Wer spricht denn von Einkommenssteuer? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kritisierst gerade du, dass linksorientiere Parteien z.B. hohen Energieverbrauch stärker besteuern wollen.
Ist es so schwer, 1+1 zusammenzuzählen?



> (unabhängig davon, dass dadurch jene Hungern, die den Großteil der Steuern zahlen dürfen)?



Schon wieder bist du nicht in der Lage, politische Forderungen verschiedener Seite zu trennen. In einem progressiven Einkomenssteuersystem (und eine Abschaffung desselbigen wird nur von der FDP gefordert, die eben gerade gegen eine staatliche/steuerfinanzierte Rente ist) wird die Hauptlast der Steuern von mittleren Einkommensschichten getragen, weil sie zahlreich sind, und der höchste Steuersatz fällt bei Spitzenverdienern an. Geringverdiener dagegen, bei denen hohe staatliche Abgaben mangels sonstiger Überschüsse/Ausgaben tatsächlich zu Lasten des lebensnotwendigen gehen würden, zahlen pro Kopf vergleichsweise wenig oder gar nichts.



> Stimmt doch überhaupt nicht.
> Man sucht nun schon eine ganze Weile nach einem geeigneten Endlager.



Wer ist "man"?
In Deutschland hat schon seit ziemlich langer Zeit niemand offizielles mehr nach einem Endlager gesucht. Iirc wurde sogar noch nie danach gesucht.
Es gab irgendwann mal eine Suche nach einem Standort für eine kombinierte Aufbereitungsanlage und Endlager. Diese Suche hat Gorleben vor allem wegen den Anforderungen der längst gestrichenen Wiederaufbereitungsanlage (Baufläche,...) gewonnen (z.T. wegen sozip-politischer Aspekte, z.B. sprach das geringe Durchschnittseinkommen der Anwohner für den Standort). Aber ein Suche nach einem reinen Endlager hat es nie gegeben und gerade die aktuellen Regierungsparteien stellen sich seit Jahren vehement quer, wann immer die Forderung nach einer solchen Suche gestellt wird. Statt dessen pumpen sie lieber weitere Millionen in ein Loch, dass in jedem wissenschaftlichen Gutachten als schlecht bis ungeeignet abschneidet.



> Das Problem ist nichtmal  irgendein Parteigeplänkel, sondern die Bevölkerung.
> Ich sehe es ja selbst in meiner Umgebung. Jetzt, da die Schweizer ein Endlager im Voralpengebirge planen, rasten hier einige so dermaßen aus. Das kommt schon einem hypothetischen Kult der Apokalypse gleich.



Tjo. Das kommt dabei raus, wenn Parteien tatsächlich gegen die künftigen Interessen der Bevölkerung handeln (siehe meine Frage in obigem Post): 50 Jahre, nachdem uns Union und FDP den Scheiß eingebrockt haben, stellen selbst ihre damaligen Unterstützer fest, was für ein schlechte Idee das war.



> Siehe weiter oben.



Er fragt danach, wie eine (nicht-sozialistische) Regierung den Preis festsetzen soll. Weiter oben hast du nur geschrieben, wie sie ihn anheben kann. Wie deine Behauptung des Festsetzens an einem freien Markt funktionieren soll, musst du noch erklären.



> Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass die CDU/CSU FDP Koalition damit etwas zu tun hat. Aber schonmal etwas von Teuerung gehört? Die meisten Dinge sind einfach in den letzten Jahren teurer geworden.



Schonmal gehört, von welchem Faktor die mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit getrieben wird, wo wir doch gerade bei Energiekonzepten sind? 



> Vorallem, seitdem für die Bauern die vielschichtigen Subventionen weggefallen sind.



Subventionen, die noch einmal von welcher Bauernpartei jahrzehntelang gehegt und gepflegt wurden?



> Derzeit nichtmal 1/3 der Subventionen, die Anbieter alternativer Energiequellen bis vor Kurzem noch bekommen haben.



Derzeit baut auch niemand in Deutschland AKWs auf Kosten des deutschen Staates (woanders durchaus) und Atommüll entsorgt sowieso niemand (jedenfalls nicht legal - aber selbst die bei unseren "verantwortungsbewussten" Konzernen mal beliebten undeklarierte Einlagerungen sind bekanntermaßen keine Endlagerung, wie die Asse gerade beweist)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Der einzige Ausweg? Wohl eher genau das Gegenteil. Wir haben sowieso schon Einkommenssteuersätze von bis zu 53%. Wie weit soll das denn noch gehen? 80-90%, damit auch wirklich jeder selbsternannte Humanist ein wohliges Gefühl in der Magengegend spüren kann (unabhängig davon, dass dadurch jene Hungern, die den Großteil der Steuern zahlen dürfen)?



Nein, der einzige Ausweg. Über die zukünftige Generation geht das nicht mehr, das sollte jedem klar sein, selbst einem FDP Jünger.
Das Rentensystem muss über Steuern finanziert werden, 25 oder 30% Mehrwertsteuer, Luxussteuer auf nicht lebensnotwendige Dinge, Abschaffung von Steuerschlupflöchern.
Dafür muss man den Spitzensteuersatz nicht auf 80% anheben (woher hast du die 53%?), das geht deutlich einfach. Leider werden die Rentner da nicht mitmachen, weil es sie ja stark belasten würden, denn sie haben ja kein "Lohn" mehr, den eine Firma bezahlt. Und gegen 20 Millionen Wähler (und die gehen tatsächlich noch zur Wahl und wählen die Volksparteien) kann keine Regierung regieren.
Der Zug ist meiner Meinung nach schon abgefahren. Zur deutschen Einheit hätte man das machen sollen.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch überhaupt nicht.
> Man sucht nun schon eine ganze Weile nach einem geeigneten Endlager.



Wer sucht denn und welche Kriterien sind dabei ausschlaggebend?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nichtmal  irgendein Parteigeplänkel, sondern die Bevölkerung.
> Ich sehe es ja selbst in meiner Umgebung. Jetzt, da die Schweizer ein Endlager im Voralpengebirge planen, rasten hier einige so dermaßen aus. Das kommt schon einem hypothetischen Kult der Apokalypse gleich.



Wenn man der Bevölkerung nicht klar erklärt, was Sache ist, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn sie die Dinge nicht versteht und dagegen protestiert.
Übrigens ein großer Unterschied zu China, wo niemand gegen den Drei-Schluchten-Staudamm protestiert hat (und wenn doch, dann nicht lange).
Dort werden Dinge, die gebaut werden sollen, einfach gebaut.
Viele Politiker sehnen sich nach solchen Zuständen auch in Deutschland. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Lebst du auch wirklich in Deutschland?
> Wie die Regierung die Spritpreise anziehen will? Ganz einfach. So, wie sie es schon die letzten Jahrzehnte umgesetzt haben. Durch Steuern.
> Weit über die Hälfte des Spritpreises setzen sich ja heute schon nur aus Steuern zusammen.



Richtig, weil Autos nun mal auch eine Menge Schäden verursachen und viele Folgekosten erzeugen.
Komisch nur, dass auf Flugbenzin nur sehr wenig Steuern erhoben werden. 
Und von Schiffen und dem Schweröl rede ich lieber nicht. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Siehe weiter oben.
> Wäre der tatsächliche Spritpreis auf dem Niveau des internationalen Marktes, müssten wir keine 1,55€ pro Liter zahlen.



Welchen internationalen Marktpreis denn?
Meinst du den in Luxemburg oder den in Venezuela?
Oder den in den USA (den kenne ich zufällig)?
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Benzin eigentlich noch viel zu billig, wenn ich daran denke, was ein Auto so an Schäden verursacht. Dafür könnten dann andere Dinge günstiger sein/weniger besteuert werden.
Du kannst ja alle Steuern abziehen und dann für 50 Cent pro Liter tanken.
Was wird es dann an Steuern geben?
5000€ für eine Autobahnvignette?
300€ für ein Tagesticket in der Tiefgarage?
20.000€ für den Stellplatz vor der Wohnung?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ökosteuer 1, Ökosteuer 2 und Ökosteuer XYZ.



Und das ist auch gut so.
Komisch nur, dass schwarz/gelb die Ökosteuer von Rot/grün nicht wieder abgeschafft haben. Ach ja, sie brauchen das Geld und wenns um Steuereinnahmen geht, kennt keine Partei Mitleid.
Logisch aber, dass sie den Atomausstieg von rot/grün wieder zurück genommen haben, denn dabei gehts ja um viel Geld für die Unternehmen.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass die CDU/CSU FDP Koalition damit etwas zu tun hat. Aber schonmal etwas von Teuerung gehört? Die meisten Dinge sind einfach in den letzten Jahren teurer geworden. Vorallem, seitdem für die Bauern die vielschichtigen Subventionen weggefallen sind.



Vor allem Energiekosten und der Markt ist ja auch sehr liberal, die Konzerne unterbieten sich täglich im Preis und locken die Kunden mit immer günstigeren Angeboten und klar gegliederten Tarifen. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Derzeit nichtmal 1/3 der Subventionen, die Anbieter alternativer Energiequellen bis vor Kurzem noch bekommen haben.



und wie lange existieren die alternativen Energiequellen schon und wie lange wird z.B. schon nach Kohle gebuddelt?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es wider den Gesetzen des Kapitalismus. Deswegen bin ich ja auch für die Streichung dieser Subventionen. Erst dann kann sich auf einer fairen, objektiven Grundlage zeigen, welche Technologie sich durchsetzt.



Das wird aber nicht passieren, da die Lobbyarbeit schon dafür sorgen wird, dass das nicht passiert. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit gehören oder nicht gehören zu tun? Ich habe auch so einige Dinge im Haushalt, die mir gehören, die ich aber nicht vermieten kann. Trotzdem ist es mein Eigentum.



Dinge, die die Bahn aber nicht vermieten kann, sind totes Kapital, es bringt ihr nichts, also sind sie praktisch wertlos. Trotzdem wurden sie als "Wert" der Bahn zugerechnet und zwar zu solchen Konditionen, die völlig außerhalb der Logik liegen, einfach nur deswegen, damit die Aktie einen möglichst hohen Wert hat.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. Februar 2011)

zu: 30 jahre alte Kamellen

ja das meine ich, denn:

die die damals die grünen "aufgemacht" haben, die sitzen heute noch in der führung (zumindest zum teil) oder haben einfluss auf diese (und mal im ernst: die grünen waren doch zu anfangs nix anderes als eine protest bewegung deren politischer flügel die partei war (wie Sinn Féin (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) der politische arm der IRA ist)

so das sollte erst mal reichen (arbeite nebenbei schon an meinem längeren artikel, der meine meinung zu den grünen voll enthält 

mfg LAX
ps: meine meinung zu den grünen ist halt so über die jahre gewachsen (sicher einiges was die machen ist net schlecht - aber: auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein korn und das meiste was die machen wollen finde ich einfach schlecht!)
pps: gesetzliche rente abschaffen: hätte ich nix gegen, wenn man das geld selbst anlegen (wenn es nur auf ein spaarbuch gehen würde, das allein würde schon reichen!) könnte währe man viel besser dran, denn anlegen (also selbst) muss man jetzt auch, aber noch dazu muss man diesen BETRUG (!) bezahlen den die politik da eingeführt hat und sich dann, als ersichtlich war das es kippt (pillenknick war das erste anzeichen!) geweigert hat rechtzeitig zu reformieren (!) ich meine so bezahlt man doppelt (beim einen weiß man das man niemals das wieder sieht was man her gibt, beim anderen schon, solange man nicht auf risiko geht d.h. frag ich dich: was ist besser?)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer spricht denn von Einkommenssteuer? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kritisierst gerade du, dass linksorientiere Parteien z.B. hohen Energieverbrauch stärker besteuern wollen.
> Ist es so schwer, 1+1 zusammenzuzählen?



Macht dann auch keinen großen Unterschied. Steuern sind immer Belastungen. 



> Schon wieder bist du nicht in der Lage, politische Forderungen verschiedener Seite zu trennen. In einem progressiven Einkomenssteuersystem (und eine Abschaffung desselbigen wird nur von der FDP gefordert, die eben gerade gegen eine staatliche/steuerfinanzierte Rente ist) wird die Hauptlast der Steuern von mittleren Einkommensschichten getragen, weil sie zahlreich sind, und der höchste Steuersatz fällt bei Spitzenverdienern an. Geringverdiener dagegen, bei denen hohe staatliche Abgaben mangels sonstiger Überschüsse/Ausgaben tatsächlich zu Lasten des lebensnotwendigen gehen würden, zahlen pro Kopf vergleichsweise wenig oder gar nichts.


Ach. Und du (bzw. der Staat) willst plötzlich wissen, was für mich der nötige Lebensstandard ist? Selbst die Mittel- und Oberschicht kann man eben nicht unendlich ausbluten. Und auch die Mittelschicht hat Existenzängste (wahrscheinlich sogar mehr als die Unterschicht, da diese wenigstens besser durch das Sozialsystem abgesichert ist). 

Wir haben ein progressives Steuersystem, richtig. Aber eben keine indirekte oder stufige. Sondern eine lineare. Wenn du mal richtig nachdenkst, merkst du vielleicht, dass dadurch nicht einfach nur der Steuerbetrag progressiv ansteigt, sondern auch der Satz. Was ist daran bitteschön fair? 



> Wer ist "man"?
> In Deutschland hat schon seit ziemlich langer Zeit niemand offizielles mehr nach einem Endlager gesucht. Iirc wurde sogar noch nie danach gesucht.
> Es gab irgendwann mal eine Suche nach einem Standort für eine kombinierte Aufbereitungsanlage und Endlager. Diese Suche hat Gorleben vor allem wegen den Anforderungen der längst gestrichenen Wiederaufbereitungsanlage (Baufläche,...) gewonnen (z.T. wegen sozip-politischer Aspekte, z.B. sprach das geringe Durchschnittseinkommen der Anwohner für den Standort). Aber ein Suche nach einem reinen Endlager hat es nie gegeben und gerade die aktuellen Regierungsparteien stellen sich seit Jahren vehement quer, wann immer die Forderung nach einer solchen Suche gestellt wird. Statt dessen pumpen sie lieber weitere Millionen in ein Loch, dass in jedem wissenschaftlichen Gutachten als schlecht bis ungeeignet abschneidet.


Sie suchen schon seit einer ganzen Weile nach einem möglichen Endlager. Mitlerweile gibt es dahingehend sogar mehrere Gutachten zu den Tonschichten in Niedersachsen. 



> Tjo. Das kommt dabei raus, wenn Parteien tatsächlich gegen die künftigen Interessen der Bevölkerung handeln (siehe meine Frage in obigem Post): 50 Jahre, nachdem uns Union und FDP den Scheiß eingebrockt haben, stellen selbst ihre damaligen Unterstützer fest, was für ein schlechte Idee das war.


Und woher sollte die Regierung bitteschön die "künftigen" Interessen der Bevölkerung nehmen? Gerade bei einem Volk wie den deutschen, die sich, wie wahrscheinlich kein anderes Volk, immer wieder auf irgendwas einzuschiessen verstehen, ist es doch enorm schwierig, die Interessen zu vertreten. 



> Er fragt danach, wie eine (nicht-sozialistische) Regierung den Preis festsetzen soll. Weiter oben hast du nur geschrieben, wie sie ihn anheben kann. Wie deine Behauptung des Festsetzens an einem freien Markt funktionieren soll, musst du noch erklären.


Ich sprach auch nie von Festsetzen, sondern von Beeinflussen. Nur haben die Grünen in der Vergangenheit eben verlautbaren lassen, dass sie erst aufgeben, wenn der Preis für einen Liter Super bei 10 DM angekommen ist. 



> Schonmal gehört, von welchem Faktor die mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit getrieben wird, wo wir doch gerade bei Energiekonzepten sind?


Energiekonzepte haben damit weniger etwas zu tun, als die steigenden Steuern, repressiven Regulierungen oder das immer mehr limitierende Vorkommen wichtiger Rohstoffe. 

Sicherlich hat auch die Geldwirtschaft ihre Mitschuld. Die Realinflation (die Inflationsrate wie sie ist, bevor die Zentralbanken mit dem Rotstift die Nummern so umstellen, wie sie ihnen am besten gefällt) ist außerdem auch deutlich höher. 



> Subventionen, die noch einmal von welcher Bauernpartei jahrzehntelang gehegt und gepflegt wurden?


CDU/CSU? 
Nicht das es eine Rolle spielen würde. Ich glaube ich habe mitlerweile schon mehrmals gesagt, dass keine Partei in Deutschland gut ist. Manche sind nur noch schlechter als andere.

@quantenslipstream



> Nein, der einzige Ausweg. Über die zukünftige Generation geht das nicht mehr, das sollte jedem klar sein, selbst einem FDP Jünger.
> Das Rentensystem muss über Steuern finanziert werden, 25 oder 30% Mehrwertsteuer, Luxussteuer auf nicht lebensnotwendige Dinge, Abschaffung von Steuerschlupflöchern.


1. Bin ich schon lange kein "FDP Jünger" mehr. Was daran liegt, dass sie mitlerweile jedes klassisch-liberale Konzept verraten haben. Neo-Liberalismus hat nichts mit klassischem Liberalismus zu tun, das sollte klar sein. 

2. Und da heißt es immer, die Rechte wäre menschenfeindlich. 25-30%? 
Dann hoffe ich, dass diejenigen, die so einen Mist fabrizieren, von den Bürgern dieses Landes gehängt werden (ich weiss. Die Deutschen sind dafür viel zu faul und gemütlich. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt). 
Wir haben schon jetzt mehr als genug Bürger mit Existenzängsten. Wenn man jetzt auch noch die Preise für Produkte durch die USt. pusht, kann das nur zu einer Katastrophe führen. Dazu wird das örtliche Handwerk dadurch auch noch extrem in die Hintergasse gebracht. 30% USt (+ Luxussteuer. Waschbecken, Badewannen und Rohre sind ja nach derzeitiger Logik nicht wirklich überlebenswichtig *rolleyes*) muss ein kleiner Handwerksbetrieb auch erstmal aufbringen, bevor er sie dann an den Endabnehmer abtreten kann. 



> Wer sucht denn und welche Kriterien sind dabei ausschlaggebend?


Unabhängige Gremien im Auftrag der Bundesregierung und der AKW Betreiber. 

Kriterien sollten klar sein. Möglichst dicke und dichte Tonschicht. 
Läuft bisher alles auf Niedersachsen hinaus.



> Wenn man der Bevölkerung nicht klar erklärt, was Sache ist, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn sie die Dinge nicht versteht und dagegen protestiert.
> Übrigens ein großer Unterschied zu China, wo niemand gegen den Drei-Schluchten-Staudamm protestiert hat (und wenn doch, dann nicht lange).
> Dort werden Dinge, die gebaut werden sollen, einfach gebaut.
> Viele Politiker sehnen sich nach solchen Zuständen auch in Deutschland.
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> so das sollte erst mal reichen (arbeite nebenbei schon an meinem längeren artikel, der meine meinung zu den grünen voll enthält



Klingt langsam danach, als solltest du einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
(und vorsichtig in deiner Ausdrucksweise sein)



@AMDFan: Ich wiederhole den Hinweis mit den Doppelposts zum letzten Mal. Mich nervt das Hinterhereditieren langsam.


AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Macht dann auch keinen großen Unterschied. Steuern sind immer Belastungen.



Verkaufspreise belasten mich auch 
Die Frage ist, welche Belastungen angemessen sind bzw. welche die gewünschte Lenkungswirkung zeigen.
Energiesteuern z.B. lenken auf einen niedrigen Energieverbrauch, Emissions-/Abfallsteuern (z.B. auf Brennelemente) lenken auf eine Energieerzeugung mit niedrigen Folgeschäden, Lebensstandardabhängige Steuern (seien es progressive oder z.B. sogenannte "Luxussteuern") lenken auf eine gleichmäßigere Verteilung von Wohlstand in der Gesellschaft, Arbeitnehmerabgaben (z.B. Krankenkassenzuschüsse) lenken in die Arbeitslosigkeit.



> Ach. Und du (bzw. der Staat) willst plötzlich wissen, was für mich der nötige Lebensstandard ist?



Und? Wo liegt das Problem? Das praktische an Naturwissenschaften ist, dass sie oft haltbare Aussagen liefern, die nicht 50 Jahre später von der Realität eingeholt werden. In deinem Beispiel des Verhungerns heißt das: Ja, man kann sehr genau sagen, wieviel du zu futtern brauchst.



> Und auch die Mittelschicht hat Existenzängste (wahrscheinlich sogar mehr als die Unterschicht, da diese wenigstens besser durch das Sozialsystem abgesichert ist).



Da wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben, hat jeder den gleichen Zugang zu den Sozialsystemen.
Das der deutsche Mittelstand zu unbegründeten Ängsten und Luxusproblemen tendiert, ist ein anderes Thema. Bekanntermaßen umfangreich genug, damit eine ganze Industrie davon leben kann.



> Wir haben ein progressives Steuersystem, richtig. Aber eben keine indirekte oder stufige. Sondern eine lineare.



Linear finde ich das umständliche System ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das enthält auch angedeutete Stufen. Linear (und damit übersichtlich, fair unter unten genannten Punkten und eine Katastrophe für den Beruf des Steuerberaters) wäre ein System, dass einen Steuersatz direkt aus dem Einkommen ableitet. Ohne Klassen, erst recht ohne feste Stufen. Z.B. "Steuersatz[%] = (Jahreseinkommen - 6000€ Sockelbetrag)/1000". Dazu einen deckelnden Spitzensteuersatz von 50%. (unter Beibehaltung des restlichen Steuersystems. Wie weiter oben erwähnt, befürworte ich primär verbrauchsorientierte Steuersysteme, damit Steuern auch steuern und man nicht noch zusätzlich marktfremde Verbote und Grenzwerte braucht. Erspart einem zudem diverse Rückerstattungsregelungen, weil eine Luxussteuer z.B. auf Spenden gar nicht erst bezahlt werden würde)



> Wenn du mal richtig nachdenkst, merkst du vielleicht, dass dadurch nicht einfach nur der Steuerbetrag progressiv ansteigt, sondern auch der Satz. Was ist daran bitteschön fair?



- Kompensation für ebenfalls nichtlinearen Anstieg des Lebensstandards:
Jeder Mensch braucht eine gewisse Grundversorgung, um seine Körperfunktionen sowie seine Partizipation an der Gesellschaft aufrechtzuerhalten. Erst wenn ein Verdienst darüber liegt, wirkt sich da zusätzliche Geld merklich auf den Lebensstandard aus. Eine weitere leichte Gehaltssteuerung verdoppelt das für z.B. Freizeitvergnügen zur Verfügung stehende Geld leicht
- Kompensation für ebenfalls nichtlinearen Anstieg des Gehaltes:
Aufgrund abweichender Pausen-, Urlaubsregelungen, Überstundenanteil,... müssen Geringbeschäftige schnell mehr Arbeit pro € leisten, als Besserverdienende mit gleicher Aufgabe
- Kompensation für vollständig arbeitsunabhängigen Gehaltsanstieg:
Hohe Gehälter werden in erster Linie mit der Seltenheit des Arbeitnehmers begründet, nicht mit seinem Arbeitsaufwand. Wer eine spezielle Qualifikation hat, erhält deutlich mehr Gehalt für den gleichen Aufwand (z.T. noch gekoppelt mit besseren Arbeitsbedingungen, auch wenn es da schnell schwierig wird, körperliche gegen seelische Belastungen aufzurechnen). Spezielle Qualifikationen ihrerseits sind aber oft nicht höhere oder nur geringfügig höhere eigene Leistungen zurückzuführen. Häufiger liegt die Ursache in z.B. einem vermögenden Elternhaus, dass eine längere Ausbildungszeit finanziell absichern konnte. (Das höhere Einkommen ist somit  eher eine Leistung der Eltern -könnte z.B. über eine steuerfinanzierte Rente an diese rückgeführt werden  - , wobei deren Vermögen ihrerseits ja oft ebenfalls aus vergleichbaren Gründen resultiert)
- Kompensation für nichtlineare Erweiterung der Möglichkeiten:
Geld ist alles im Kapitalismus. Wer mehr hat, hat mehr Möglichkeiten. Vermögende Leute können sich z.B. zusätzliche Einkommensquellen schaffen, in dem sie ihr überschüssiges Geld anlegen -> aus einer linearen Lohnerhöhung resultiert eine exponentielle Einkommenssteigerung.

Man mag nicht allen diesen Argumenten zustimmen, aber man sollte sie zur Kenntniss nehmen. Selbst nach dem Maßstab der Leistungsgerechtigkeit kann man ein progressives Abgabensystem sehr gut begründen.
Darüberhinaus gibt es natürlich auch noch so humanistische Konzepte wie soziale Gerechtigkeit, die jedem Menschen ein paar (oder auch ein paar mehr) Grundanrechte zusprechen, einfach nur, weil er Mensch ist. Aber das wird für Wirtschaftsliberale bekanntermaßen frühestens interessant, wenn "umsonst ist nur der Tod" sich in Form von Mistgabeln und Fakeln vor der Einfahrt bemerkbar macht.



> Sie suchen schon seit einer ganzen Weile nach einem möglichen Endlager. Mitlerweile gibt es dahingehend sogar mehrere Gutachten zu den Tonschichten in Niedersachsen.



Staatliche Gutachten im Rahmen einer Suche nach einem Endlager?
Ich hätte insbesondere für die Suche gerne einen Beleg.



> Und woher sollte die Regierung bitteschön die "künftigen" Interessen der Bevölkerung nehmen?



Mitdenken? Um das naheliegenste zu tun, brauche ich keine Politiker. Dafür reichen Verwaltungsbeamte. Dass das Volk in Zukunft nicht Milliarden dafür ausgeben möchte, den Müll vorrangegangener Generationen zu bewachen, ist so schwer nicht vorherzusehen. Das zukünftige Generationen wirksame Antibiotika gegen Krankheiten gegenüber einer Geschichte voll billigem Fleisch bevorzugen würden, halte ich für ziemlich sicher. Der Trend zur Bevorzugung von Natur über Betonlandschaften im eigenen Umfeld ist auch schon eine ganze Zeit lang stabil. Noch nicht ganz so sicher bin ich mir, wie es mit gut finanzierten Terroristen und islamistischen Nuklearnationen steht. Die letzten 2-3 WählerGenerationen haben es irgendwie doch immer wieder befürwortet, massenhaft Geld in den nahen und mittleren Osten zu pumpen und dann jede Menge Gründe für Hass auf den Westen hinterher zu schieben .



> Ich sprach auch nie von Festsetzen, sondern von Beeinflussen. Nur haben die Grünen in der Vergangenheit eben verlautbaren lassen, dass sie erst aufgeben, wenn der Preis für einen Liter Super bei 10 DM angekommen ist.



Ich wiederhole:
Beleg.
Mir reichen deine imho Lügen langsam.



> oder das immer mehr limitierende Vorkommen wichtiger Rohstoffe.



z.B. Erdöl? 



> CDU/CSU?
> Nicht das es eine Rolle spielen würde. Ich glaube ich habe mitlerweile schon mehrmals gesagt, dass keine Partei in Deutschland gut ist. Manche sind nur noch schlechter als andere.






> Unabhängige Gremien im Auftrag der Bundesregierung und der AKW Betreiber.
> 
> Kriterien sollten klar sein. Möglichst dicke und dichte Tonschicht.



Sollten sie das? In der Vergangenheit war es sonnenklar, dass die Einkommensstruktur der Anwohner eine Rolle spielt oder die Nähe zu Landesgrenzen.
Und, falls sie so klar sein sollten: Wieso sollte es ganz klar eine dicke Tonschicht sein? Ton ist, als loses Gefüge z.B. alles andere als gasdicht und enthält nicht selten Wasser. Ich bin kein Experte, aber irgendwie klingt das nach suboptimalen Bedingungen für die Einlagerung von Stahl, potentiell >100°C warmen oder radiaktive Gase produzierenden Objekten. Erst recht nicht für eine Kombination aus allen 3.
Frankreich, Schweden und Finnland setzen jedenfalls auf möglichst hartes, kristallines Gestein - bis auf den Wassergehalt genau das Gegenteil. Deutschland befürworte Jahre lang Salz - also weder lose noch feucht.
Konsistente, unumstößliche, nicht zu diskutierende, auch in 10000 Jahren noch aktuelle Kriterien sehen anders aus.



> Von wenigen Steuern auf Flugzeug Kerosin kann man auch überhaupt nicht sprechen. In der Vergangenheit hat sich dahingehend einiges getan, zum Verderb eines ganzen Wirtschaftszweiges.



So, was denn genau?
Eine Kerosinsteuer gibt es afaik immer noch nicht. Ökosteuer sowieso nicht. Auf internationale Flugtickets wird afaik keine Mehrwertssteuer erhoben (auf Bahntickets dagegen sehr wohl), viele Flughäfen werden hochgradig subventioniert (Es lebe das Konkurrenzprinzip - auch in der Regionallpolitik...), von EADS reden wir besser gar nicht erst.
Man ist fast schon überrascht, dass sich die staatliche Flugsicherung wenigstens über Gebühren gegenfinanziert.



> Was für Schäden denn bitteschön? Beziehst du dich auf Straßenschäden (die bereits anders getilgt werden) oder irgendwelche fantastischen Umweltschäden, die nichtmal auf Autoabgase zurückzuführen sind, sondern alleinig auf die Schändung unserer Natur durch unsere Papier- und Abfallwirtschaft (wahrscheinlich sogar das selbe Papier, auf welches die Bundesregierung ihre lächerlichen, kleinkarierten Reformvorschläge schreibt)? Solange das nicht geklärt ist, brauchen wir darüber garnicht weiterdiskutieren.



Wie wäre es für den Anfang mit der Ölverschmutzung von Meeren und Küsten durch die Petroindustrie (und zwar nicht nur durch Unglücke, sondern auch im Normalbetrieb)? Oder die Umweltkonsequenzen des Straßenbaus als solche, d.h. Bodenversiegelung, Zerstörung von Biotopen, Teilung von Habitaten? (falls du das alles mit der KFZ-Steuer abgleichen möchtest, musst du die aber mal um den Faktor 3-4 erhöhen)
Ich könnte auch noch mit der Kleinigkeit "indirekte Vernichtung der Malediven, Mikronesien, Tuvalu,..." kommen, aber damit warte ich, bis du deine Behauptungen (Lügen?) zum Thema Klimaverschwörung dar- und belegt hast.



> Statt Millionen und Milliarden an unterentwickelte Völker zu verschwenden, die nicht einmal im Stande sind, sich selbst zu versorgen,



Die 5 Milliarden des "Bundesministeriums für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung" fließen in so unterentwickelte Länder wie China und kommen im Rahmen der wirtschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit primär der deutschen Exportindustrie zu gute.



> In den USA haben über die letzten 2 Jahre einige prominente Grüne (inklusive ein Kennedy) gefordert, man solle Menschen, die die Globale Erwärmung abstreiten, ähnlich einem Holocaust Leugner behandeln oder gar wegen Landesverrat vor Gericht stellen.



Tjo - das kommt davon, wenn rechtes Gedankengut wie z.B. Präventivstrafen um sich greift. Auf einmal wird für Leute, die Fakten leugnen, die das Leben von hunderten Millionen von Menschen bedrohen, präventiv die gleiche Behandlung gefordert, wie für Leute, die Fakten leugnen, die das Leben Millionen Menschen bereits gekostet haben.



> Ich hoffe so ein abartiger, propagandistischer Nonsens wird nicht auch noch von deutschen Grünen aufgegriffen. Diese irrationale Hexenjagd nimmt sowieso schon überhand.



Unwahrscheinlich. Das Niveau deutscher Wahlwerbespots ist zwar dank anderer Parteien noch niedriger, aber sowas wie schwarzer britischer Humor und Selbstironie fehlt den Parteien einfach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Sie suchen schon seit einer ganzen Weile nach einem möglichen Endlager. Mitlerweile gibt es dahingehend sogar mehrere Gutachten zu den Tonschichten in Niedersachsen.



Aha, das ist mir jetzt aber neu, es wird gleich nach mehreren Endlagern gesucht?
Mit welchem Aufwand denn?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich sprach auch nie von Festsetzen, sondern von Beeinflussen. Nur haben die Grünen in der Vergangenheit eben verlautbaren lassen, dass sie erst aufgeben, wenn der Preis für einen Liter Super bei 10 DM angekommen ist.



Wieso sollten die Grünen mit ihrer Politik aufhören, wenn der Spritpreis bei 10DM angekommen ist?
Was ist mit den vielen Millionen Häusern, die Erdgas oder Öl verbrennen? 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Bin ich schon lange kein "FDP Jünger" mehr. Was daran liegt, dass sie mitlerweile jedes klassisch-liberale Konzept verraten haben. Neo-Liberalismus hat nichts mit klassischem Liberalismus zu tun, das sollte klar sein.



Ich hab dich nicht als FDP Jünger bezeichnet.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wir haben schon jetzt mehr als genug Bürger mit Existenzängsten.



Richtig, aber sind das die, die die FDP wählen? Ich denke nicht.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die Folgekosten lässt sich Vater Staat aber nunmal schon auf anderem Wege bezahlen. Es gibt also überhaupt keinen Grund für die hohen Steuern.



Wie denn?
Flughäfen werden subventioniert, Airbus wird subventioniert, Flugreisen werden subventioniert.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Von wenigen Steuern auf Flugzeug Kerosin kann man auch überhaupt nicht sprechen. In der Vergangenheit hat sich dahingehend einiges getan, zum Verderb eines ganzen Wirtschaftszweiges.



Davon merke ich aber nichts, wenn ich mir die Preise für Tickets angucke.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was für Schäden denn bitteschön? Beziehst du dich auf Straßenschäden (die bereits anders getilgt werden) oder irgendwelche fantastischen Umweltschäden, die nichtmal auf Autoabgase zurückzuführen sind, sondern alleinig auf die Schändung unserer Natur durch unsere Papier- und Abfallwirtschaft (wahrscheinlich sogar das selbe Papier, auf welches die Bundesregierung ihre lächerlichen, kleinkarierten Reformvorschläge schreibt)? Solange das nicht geklärt ist, brauchen wir darüber garnicht weiterdiskutieren.



Straßenschäden sind doch irrelevant, denn erst mal muss eine Straße gebaut werden, die schon eine Menge Schaden anrichtet.
Dann guck dir den Reifenabrieb an, der jährlich Millionen Tonnen beträgt, wo bleibt der, saugt jemand die Straßen regelmäßig auf?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Und Autobahnvignetten kosten keine 5000€. Das ist ein lächerlicher Fantasiepreis.



Das war nur als Beispiel, wenn du alle Steuern abschaffst, die im Bezug auf den Benzinpreis existieren, denn der Staat muss sich dann anderweitig das Geld besorgen, um das Autofahren für seine Bürger zu finanzieren.
Oder womit werden Straßen gebaut?
doch mit Geld, nicht war?
Wo soll denn dann das Geld herkommen, wenn es keine Steuern mehr auf Benzin gibt?
Genau, von Vignetten und von Parkplatzgebühren. 
Eben von der Nutzung des Straßensystems.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich merk schon. Hier habe ich es mit einem verkappten Grünen zu tun, dem seine Mitmenschen herzlich wenig interessieren.



Gerade meine Mitmenschen interessieren mich, denn ich will, dass sie auch ein gutes Leben haben und ich möchte auch, dass meine Kinder noch in einer tollen Umgebung aufwachsen und deren Enkelkinder ebenso.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> An der Ökosteuer ist nichts, aber auch garnichts gutes. Die daraus entstehenden Einnahmen werden ja noch nicht einmal sinnvoll umgesetzt.



Das liegt ja daran, dass der Staat 1,6 Billionen Euro Schulden hat und alle Pleite sind, Bund, Länder, Städte, Gemeinden.
Die Ökosteuer an sich ist eine gute Sache, wie aber alles in der Politik ist sie nicht konsequent genug, wie seinerseits das Dosenpfand. Eigentlich eine gute Idee, nur schlecht umgesetzt, weil eben die Lobbyisten einen Kompromiss eingefädelt haben.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Statt Millionen und Milliarden an unterentwickelte Völker zu verschwenden, die nicht einmal im Stande sind, sich selbst zu versorgen, sollte man das Geld lieber in die Rettung des Regenwaldes stecken. Dann könnte man auch endlich die Mäuler von euch demagogischen Grünen stopfen, wenn die Luftverschmutzung plötzlich rückläufig ist, obwohl jeder noch die selben Autos fährt.



Wie rettest du denn den Regenwald?
In dem du den dortig lebenden Menschen Alternativen bietest und das kannst du nur, in dem du ihnen hilfst, etwas anderes aufzubauen als sie derzeit haben. Ohne Entwicklungshilfe geht das nicht.
Oder haben die anderen Völker nicht das Recht das Bildungsniveau und den Wohlstand von Deutschland zu erreichen?

Kennst du den Werbespot nicht?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouhTUMENEiE

Ist halt typisch für eine Partei, dass sie gegen andere wettert, wenn sie keine eigenen Ideen mehr hat, die sie präsentieren kann.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

@*ruyven_macaran
*
Bezichtigst du mich schonwieder der Lüge? Und sowas nennt sich einen Moderator! 

Jeder, der nicht die Scheuklappen vor den Augen hat, kennt diese Aussagen der Grünen.

Hohe Spritpreise: Grüne für kürzere Arbeitswoche - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
Bndnis 90/Die Grnen Berlin - Stachlige Argumente 110 - Benzinpreis

Mit derlei illusionierten Schwachsinn treten die Grünen seit Jahrzehnten an!*

Was das Fliegen angeht: Ich weiss nicht ob und wie oft ihr beiden fliegt. Aber die Preise sind in den letzten Jahren deutlich angestiegen. Alleine dieses Jahr sind Flüge bis zu  46 Euro teurer, dank neuer Flugsteuer. 



*Und ja. Wer stetig nach Teuerungen schreit, in Zeiten extremer Arbeitslosigkeit, vorallem jene Dinge teurer machen wollen, die die meisten Auswirkungen auf Import und Export haben und auf Bürokratie pocht, wo sich Bürokratie schon seit Jahrzehnten als unnütz, teuer und ineffektiv heraustgestellt hat , ist für mich faktisch ähnlich illusioniert, wie ihrerzeit die NSDAP oder die SED.



> Tjo - das kommt davon, wenn *rechtes Gedankengut* wie z.B. Präventivstrafen um sich greift. Auf einmal wird für Leute, die Fakten leugnen, die das Leben von hunderten Millionen von Menschen bedrohen, präventiv die gleiche Behandlung gefordert, wie für Leute, die Fakten leugnen, die das Leben Millionen Menschen bereits gekostet haben.


Jetzt kann ich dich des offenkundigen Lügens bezichtigen. Jedem mit etwas Verstand sollte klar sein, dass Präventivstrafen vorallem in linken Gesellschaften wie der DDR gang und gebe waren.

Was diese sog. Fakten angeht, deren Leugnung das Leben millionen von Menschen bedrohen: Ich würde gerne mal sehen, woher diese sog. Fakten kommen. Dass die Erde in 3 Jahren in ein nicht umkehrbares Stadium der Zerstörung verfällt, ist so ein apokalyptischer Mist, jeder George Orwell Roman ist realistischer (und wenigstens rühren dessen Bücher nicht aus einem unerfüllten Götterkomplex). 






> Unwahrscheinlich. Das Niveau deutscher Wahlwerbespots ist zwar dank anderer Parteien noch niedriger, aber sowas wie schwarzer britischer Humor und Selbstironie fehlt den Parteien einfach.


Nur, dass es sich dabei nicht um schwarzen Humor und Selbstironie handelt. 
Ich bin selbst englischstämmig, und fand es nicht wirklich "humorig". Im Gegenteil. Es hat in England eine Welle der Entrüstung und ein Umdenken ausgelöst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was das Fliegen angeht: Ich weiss nicht ob und wie oft ihr beiden fliegt. Aber die Preise sind in den letzten Jahren deutlich angestiegen. Alleine dieses Jahr sind Flüge bis zu  46 Euro teurer, dank neuer Flugsteuer.



Und immer noch viel zu billig. Wer für 20€ nach Mallorca fliegen kann, aber für ein Bahnticket von Hamburg nach Stuttgart 200€ bezahlen muss, kann mit Recht sagen, dass da was nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> @*ruyven_macaran
> *
> Bezichtigst du mich schonwieder der Lüge? Und sowas nennt sich einen Moderator!
> 
> ...



So und weil du es jetzt zweimal verlinkst, ergeben sich 5+5=10DM?
Deine Behauptung lautet 5€/10DM und offensichtlich wurde diese (im Gegensatz zur in der Tat wohlbekannten 5DM Forderung, die sich bis Ende dieses Jahrzehnts von alleine erfüllen dürfte) nie von den Grünen gebraucht.
Wenn du deine Aussage unter diesen Bedingungen als wahr bezeichnen möchtest...
Darf man den Spieß umdrehen und dir einen IQ <65 nachsagen, in der zuversichtlichen Annahme, dass ein Irrtum um den Faktor 2 keine Rolle spielt, wenn man jemandem etwas nachsagt?
Ich vermute mal nicht und es wäre nett, wenn du derartige elementare Grundlagen der Verständigung auch selbst beachtest.



> Was das Fliegen angeht: Ich weiss nicht ob und wie oft ihr beiden fliegt. Aber die Preise sind in den letzten Jahren deutlich angestiegen. Alleine dieses Jahr sind Flüge bis zu  46 Euro teurer, dank neuer Flugsteuer.



Yeah. Von im Worst Case 1€/100km, im Best-Case <30 Cent. Wieviel Steuern würde man allein zahlen, wenn die 4-10L Sprit (je nach Flugzeugtyp und Auslastung, keine Extremfälle und keine Kurzstrecken mit hohen Steigfluganteil berücksichtigt) pro Kopf dafür an der Tanke kaufen müsste, wie es Busunternehmen machen? Wo bleibt die Mehrwertssteuer auf die Dienstleistung "Fluggesellschaft, Flugzeug, Flugbesatzung" als solche? Wo bleibt der Ausgleich für unzählige Subventionen, die in diversen Flughäfen stecken?
Im Vergleich zu den Vorzügen, die die Luftfahrt genießt, sind diese 8-45€ aufs Ticket einfach lächerlich. Und Luftfracht ist sowieso nicht betroffen.



> *Und ja. Wer stetig nach Teuerungen schreit, in Zeiten extremer Arbeitslosigkeit, vorallem jene Dinge teurer machen wollen, die die meisten Auswirkungen auf Import und Export haben



So so. Die Preise für Sprit in Deutschland haben also die meisten Auswirkungen auf Import und Export?
Bezieht sich das jetzt auf deutsche Ölimporte oder wie kommst du auf die Idee?



> und auf Bürokratie pocht, wo sich Bürokratie schon seit Jahrzehnten als unnütz, teuer und ineffektiv heraustgestellt hat



Frag mal einen Berliner, der auf ÖPNV angewiesen ist (d.h. jeder, in der Stadt arbeitet), was er von nicht-bürokratischer Verwaltung von z.B. Verkehrsunternehmen hält.



> Was diese sog. Fakten angeht, deren Leugnung das Leben millionen von Menschen bedrohen: Ich würde gerne mal sehen, woher diese sog. Fakten kommen. Dass die Erde in 3 Jahren in ein nicht umkehrbares Stadium der Zerstörung verfällt, ist so ein apokalyptischer Mist, jeder George Orwell Roman ist realistischer (und wenigstens rühren dessen Bücher nicht aus einem unerfüllten Götterkomplex).


 
Contribution of Working Group I to the Fourth Assessment Report of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, 2007
IPCC Fourth Assessment Report: Climate Change 2007 (AR4)
(beim zweiten auf Zahlendreher achten)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So und weil du es jetzt zweimal verlinkst, ergeben sich 5+5=10DM?
> Deine Behauptung lautet 5€/10DM und offensichtlich wurde diese (im Gegensatz zur in der Tat wohlbekannten 5DM Forderung, die sich bis Ende dieses Jahrzehnts von alleine erfüllen dürfte) nie von den Grünen gebraucht.
> Wenn du deine Aussage unter diesen Bedingungen als wahr bezeichnen möchtest...
> Darf man den Spieß umdrehen und dir einen IQ <65 nachsagen, in der zuversichtlichen Annahme, dass ein Irrtum um den Faktor 2 keine Rolle spielt, wenn man jemandem etwas nachsagt?
> Ich vermute mal nicht und es wäre nett, wenn du derartige elementare Grundlagen der Verständigung auch selbst beachtest.



Die Forderungen wurde meines Wissens nach auch in den Eurozeiten fortgesetzt, und das nicht mit 2.50 sondern 5€. Leider finde ich dazu keine Aussage. 

Nicht, dass es eine Rolle spielen würde. Wer so dermaßen nach höheren Benzinpreisen schreit und dabei noch allen rät, doch einfach nur 4 Tage zu arbeiten (einfache Mathematik beherrscht derjenige anscheinend ja nicht), ist eindeutig nicht ganz dicht im Kopf. Für so eine illusionistische Vermessenheit gibt es noch nichtmal einen Ausdruck. Dagegen sind selbst Die-Hard Kommunisten klar im Kopf. 





> Yeah. Von im Worst Case 1€/100km, im Best-Case <30 Cent. Wieviel Steuern würde man allein zahlen, wenn die 4-10L Sprit (je nach Flugzeugtyp und Auslastung, keine Extremfälle und keine Kurzstrecken mit hohen Steigfluganteil berücksichtigt) pro Kopf dafür an der Tanke kaufen müsste, wie es Busunternehmen machen? Wo bleibt die Mehrwertssteuer auf die Dienstleistung "Fluggesellschaft, Flugzeug, Flugbesatzung" als solche? Wo bleibt der Ausgleich für unzählige Subventionen, die in diversen Flughäfen stecken?
> Im Vergleich zu den Vorzügen, die die Luftfahrt genießt, sind diese 8-45€ aufs Ticket einfach lächerlich. Und Luftfracht ist sowieso nicht betroffen.



Es geht aber nicht um die Luftfahrt bzw, den Industriezweig. Es geht um die Pendler und Urlauber. Diese werden immerhin direkt belastet. Und wenn man 3 Jahre ohne Urlaub arbeitet, fühlt man sich schon reichlich hintergangen, wenn dann, im ersten Jahr in dem man Urlaub macht, die Flugpreise so enorm ansteigen.



> So so. Die Preise für Sprit in Deutschland haben also die meisten Auswirkungen auf Import und Export?
> Bezieht sich das jetzt auf deutsche Ölimporte oder wie kommst du auf die Idee?



Fangfrage: Was bevorzugen unsere Wirtschaftszweige? Die Schiene oder die Nah- und Fernverkehrsstraßen? 

Inwiefern spielt es also keine Rolle?



> Frag mal einen Berliner, der auf ÖPNV angewiesen ist (d.h. jeder, in der Stadt arbeitet), was er von nicht-bürokratischer Verwaltung von z.B. Verkehrsunternehmen hält.



Seit wann sind die Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe in privater Hand? 



> Contribution of Working Group I to the Fourth Assessment Report of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change, 2007
> IPCC Fourth Assessment Report: Climate Change 2007 (AR4)
> (beim zweiten auf Zahlendreher achten)



Nein danke. Ich kann auf die Meinung einer Gesellschaft verzichten, deren Sprecher mir rät, mein Gesicht mal mit Asbest oder Teer einzureiben, weil ich als "Unüberzeugter" wahrscheinlich eh alles für gesund halten würde. 

Sag bescheid, wenn es Jemanden gibt, der ehrliche Interessen verfolgt, die nicht einer kommunitaristischen und kontrollsüchtigen Natur entspringen. 

Wenn es so etwas je geben wird. Bisher sind da nämlich nur Demagogen am Werk, deren Moral und Mangel an Toleranz den Vergleich mit der deutschen Gleichschaltung nicht zu scheuen braucht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und immer noch viel zu billig. Wer für 20€ nach Mallorca fliegen kann, aber für ein Bahnticket von Hamburg nach Stuttgart 200€ bezahlen muss, kann mit Recht sagen, dass da was nicht stimmen kann.



Ja. 

Dass die Bahn zu teuer ist.

Außerdem. Setz dich mal bitte in so einen 20€ Flieger. Dann fällt dir vielleicht auf, dass das ganze nur Bauernfängerei von billigfliegern ist. 
Du zahlst dort für jedes Getränk und die Mitnahme von Koffern ist im Preis auch noch nicht enthalten. 

Wurde bereits schon oft festgestellt, dass diese "Billig Airlines" letztlich genauso teuer oder sogar teurer sind, als der Flug mit einer guten Airline.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Außerdem. Setz dich mal bitte in so einen 20€ Flieger. Dann fällt dir vielleicht auf, dass das ganze nur Bauernfängerei von billigfliegern ist.
> Du zahlst dort für jedes Getränk und die Mitnahme von Koffern ist im Preis auch noch nicht enthalten.
> 
> Wurde bereits schon oft festgestellt, dass diese "Billig Airlines" letztlich genauso teuer oder sogar teurer sind, als der Flug mit einer guten Airline.



richtig, Billig Flieger, aber das macht nichts, du musst ja nichts trinken, die 2 Stunden nach Mallorca hältst du auch so aus und was das Gepäck angeht, einfach mal die Bedinungen lesen, da kommt man sehr günstig weg, mit dem Schiff nach Mallorca fahren ist deutlich teurer. Mit Auto oder Bahn noch viel mehr, ich hab keine Ahnung, wie lange man mit dem Auto nach Spanien braucht, was das kostet und was ein Boot dann kostet, was einen rüberbringt.


Ach ja, du hast schon wieder einen Doppelpost gemacht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> richtig, Billig Flieger, aber das macht nichts, du musst ja nichts trinken, die 2 Stunden nach Mallorca hältst du auch so aus und was das Gepäck angeht, einfach mal die Bedinungen lesen, da kommt man sehr günstig weg, mit dem Schiff nach Mallorca fahren ist deutlich teurer. Mit Auto oder Bahn noch viel mehr, ich hab keine Ahnung, wie lange man mit dem Auto nach Spanien braucht, was das kostet und was ein Boot dann kostet, was einen rüberbringt.
> 
> 
> * Ach ja, du hast schon wieder einen Doppelpost gemacht.*



Kommt von vielem Bücher lesen. Bin daran gewohnt, dass irgendwann mal ein neues Kapitel und eine neue Seite beginnen 

Das Boot ist günstig. Benzin dürfte aber recht teuer werden. Schätze mal ab 500€ ist man dabei. 

Aber eben deswegen sollte Flüge weiterhin günstig bleiben. Als günstige und unkomplizierte Alternative. 

BTW: Schon ironisch, dass ich als treuer Anhänger des Kapitalismus dies fordere, während alles links von mir gerne höhere Preise hätte, die sich dann nur noch die Eliten leisten könnten. 
Marxismus ist wirklich einen langen Weg gegangen. Vom ursprünglichen Arbeiterrechtskonzept zum neuen Spielzeug der priviligierten Oberschicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> BTW: Schon ironisch, dass ich als treuer Anhänger des Kapitalismus dies fordere, während alles links von mir gerne höhere Preise hätte, die sich dann nur noch die Eliten leisten könnten.
> Marxismus ist wirklich einen langen Weg gegangen. Vom ursprünglichen Arbeiterrechtskonzept zum neuen Spielzeug der priviligierten Oberschicht.



Ich will keine höheren Preise, wenn ich nach Amerika fliege, und das kommt derzeit häufig vor, würde es mich stark ankotzen, wenn der Flug 30.000€ kostet, aber ich bin eben dafür, dass gleiche Bedingungen für alle gelten müssen, das forderst du doch als liberaler auch, zumindest schreibst du das.
Wieso also sollen Flugreisen, Flughäfen und Airlines so viele Subventionen bekommen?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will keine höheren Preise, wenn ich nach Amerika fliege, und das kommt derzeit häufig vor, würde es mich stark ankotzen, wenn der Flug 30.000€ kostet, aber ich bin eben dafür, dass gleiche Bedingungen für alle gelten müssen, das forderst du doch als liberaler auch, zumindest schreibst du das.
> Wieso also sollen Flugreisen, Flughäfen und Airlines so viele Subventionen bekommen?



War jetzt auch weniger auf dich bezogen, als auf die Grünen und Linken. 

Natürlich sollten gleiche Bedingungen für alle gelten und natürlich sollten die Subventionen wegfallen. Aber deswegen muss man dann nicht das ganze System zusätzlich noch mit Steuern belasten, wie es ja gerade umgesetzt wird. 

So wie es derzeit umgesetzt wird, wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich einfach die Flugsteuer genommen, ein Teil davon in Subventionen umgesetzt und der große Rest in Diäten und Renten für ausgeschiedene Politiker (offizielle Umschreibung "Die Umwelt") investiert. 

Um wirklich faire Bedingungen zu schaffen, müsste man schon das gesamte System "resetten". Alle Regulationen aufheben, alle Zusatzsteuern abschaffen und darauf hoffen/warten, dass sich die Preise in einem offenen Wettbewerb verhältnismäßig gut einpendeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Um wirklich faire Bedingungen zu schaffen, müsste man schon das gesamte System "resetten". Alle Regulationen aufheben, alle Zusatzsteuern abschaffen und darauf hoffen/warten, dass sich die Preise in einem offenen Wettbewerb verhältnismäßig gut einpendeln.



Das wirst du aber nicht schaffen, weil die Politik inzwischen von Lobbyisten beherrscht/unterwandert wird/ist. Die entscheiden, wer welche Subventionen erhält und welche wo gestrichen werden.
Wie lange redet denn die FDP schon von Streichen der Subventionen?
Wie oft haben sie gemeckert, dass die rot/grüne Koalition zu viele Staatssekretäre hat (und die gleiche Anzahl haben sie nun auch).
Und wie oft hat die FDP davon geredet, dass der Markt für Energie liberaler gestaltet werden muss, doch Oligarchen bestimmen immer noch die Preise, investieren aber nichts mehr in die Leitungsnetze.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wirst du aber nicht schaffen, weil die Politik inzwischen von Lobbyisten beherrscht/unterwandert wird/ist. Die entscheiden, wer welche Subventionen erhält und welche wo gestrichen werden.
> Wie lange redet denn die FDP schon von Streichen der Subventionen?
> Wie oft haben sie gemeckert, dass die rot/grüne Koalition zu viele Staatssekretäre hat (und die gleiche Anzahl haben sie nun auch).
> Und wie oft hat die FDP davon geredet, dass der Markt für Energie liberaler gestaltet werden muss, doch Oligarchen bestimmen immer noch die Preise, investieren aber nichts mehr in die Leitungsnetze.



Natürlich schaffen wir es nicht. Aber wir schaffen es ja mit keiner Partei. 

Mit den Grünen würde plötzlich alles auf die alternativen Energiequellen fallen. Mit der SPD hätten die Gasversorger ihren Heyday. 
Etc. Etc. 

Und trotz Subventionen gibt es dann auch noch Wirtschaftszweige, die immer noch unzufrieden sind. Man denke mal an die Milchbauern, als sie noch fette Subventionen kassierten und trotzdem die Milchpreise radikal anziehen wollten.


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Februar 2011)

Was schätzt du muss 1L Milch kosten, damit er sich selbsttragend in großen Stückzahlen für den Betrieb rentiert ?

Jener Preis dürfte grob geschätzt bei circa 80 cent liegen. Von Betrieben, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen, kann hier also wahrhaftig nicht die Rede sein. Aber das will nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen mit ihrer GEIZ IST GEIL-Mentalität rein.
Wir zahlen nicht die Milch, die man im Supermarkt für nur  50 Cent erwerben kann, sondern die Tiere, die unter unmöglichen Haltungsbedingungen die Milch produzieren, und die Bauern, die durch das stete Minus-Geschäft von Subventionen abhängig werden.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Was schätzt du muss 1L Milch kosten, damit er sich selbsttragend in großen Stückzahlen für den Betrieb rentiert ?
> 
> Jener Preis dürfte grob geschätzt bei circa 80 cent liegen. Von Betrieben, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen, kann hier also wahrhaftig nicht die Rede sein. Aber das will nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen mit ihrer GEIZ IST GEIL-Mentalität rein.
> Wir zahlen nicht die Milch, die man im Supermarkt für nur  50 Cent erwerben kann, sondern die Tiere, die unter unmöglichen Haltungsbedingungen die Milch produzieren, und die Bauern, die durch das stete Minus-Geschäft von Subventionen abhängig werden.




Ich bin ja selbst gegen die Geiz-Ist-Geil Mentalität. Aber wenn man saftige Subventionen aberntet, kann man sich nicht erdreisten, die Preise auch noch deutlich anzuziehen. Schliesslich werden die Bauern durch die Subventionen ja schon von den Steuergeldern bezahlt.

Wenn es keine Subventionen gäbe, könnten sie ihre Preise gerne neu gestalten. Wobei das Problem auch bei den Bauern zu suchen ist. Das Ende der Planwirtschaft in der Schweiz hat ja ganz gut aufgezeigt, wie es manche Bauern richtig und andere falsch machen. 

Manche Bauern hatten damals die Marktwirtschaft genutzt und den Überschuss an den Rest Europas und sogar nach Amerika verkauft, andere haben lieber gestreikt (tun sie sogar heute, 2 Jahre nach völliger Beendigung der Schweizer Planwirtschaft noch) und sich die Planwirtschaft zurückgewünscht, da sie nicht wussten, was sie mit dem Überschuss an Milch machen sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um die Luftfahrt bzw, den Industriezweig.



Wenn ich davon spreche, dass dieser Industriezweig subventioniert wird, dann geht es mir um den .



> Es geht um die Pendler und Urlauber. Diese werden immerhin direkt belastet.



Ich denke, wie meine ökoglische begründete Einstellung zu einer Berufs- und Lebenswohnsitzwahl aussieht, die regelmäßige Flüge erfordert, kannst du dir denken. Und Belastungen für Urlauber?
oooooooh. Die Armen. Obwohl Millionen von Deutschen froh wären, wenn sie sich überhaupt mal einen Urlaub leisten könnten (geschweige denn eine längere Flugreise), sind wir nach wie vor pro-Kopf-Weltmeister im "Geld in Zubetonierung und Verschmutzung anderer Länder investieren". Da seh ich überhaupt kein Problem, wenn mal ein kleiner Teil abgezweigt wird.
Irgendwoher müssen staatliche Leistungen finanziert werden und das ist allemal eine bessere Stelle, als z.B. Bildungsmöglichkeiten in immer höheren Maße an das Einkommen (sofern vorhanden) der Eltern zu koppeln.



> Und wenn man 3 Jahre ohne Urlaub arbeitet, fühlt man sich schon reichlich hintergangen, wenn dann, im ersten Jahr in dem man Urlaub macht, die Flugpreise so enorm ansteigen.



3 Jahre ohne Urlaub?
Willkommen im Club. Aber wer eine Flugreise bucht, bei dem die paar € einen großen Unterschied machen, den triffts imho vollkommen zurecht 



> Fangfrage: Was bevorzugen unsere Wirtschaftszweige? Die Schiene oder die Nah- und Fernverkehrsstraßen?



Gegenfangfrage: Was kostet unsere Wirtschaft richtig viel Geld?
- Transport?
- Energie?
- Arbeitskraft?
- Gewinne erwirtschaften?

Selbst schlagartig 2,50€/l würden auf die Gesamtkosten* nur geringe Auswirkungen haben, denn die deutsche Politik bestraft es nunmal bevorzugt, wenn man Arbeitsplätze schafft oder Gewinn erwirtschaft.

(*: Ausgenommen LKW-Speditionen. Aber da siehts dann imho genauso aus, wie z.B. bei der Ruhrkohle: Sorry, aber die Branche wird in Zukunft einfach an Bedeutung verlieren. Wenn nicht durch zukunftsorientierte Verkehrs- und Energiepolitik, dann eben durch die Finanzierungsgrenzen des Autobahnausbaus und der Verknappung der Ölvorräte. Natürlich kann man dann auch einen weiteren Subventionstropf aufstellen...)



> Seit wann sind die Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe in privater Hand?



Alle nicht, aber die S-Bahn-Berlin-GmbH (deren Züge nunmal den Löwenanteil der Transportkapazitäten liefern. oder liefern sollten...) ist seit ihrer Gründung 1995 ein privatisiertes Unternehmen. (in der langen Kette von Muttergesellschaften ist zwar letztlich der deutsche Staat Hauptaktionär, aber dir ging es ja um die Verwaltung, nicht um die Besitzansprüche)



> Wenn es so etwas je geben wird. Bisher sind da nämlich nur Demagogen am Werk, deren Moral und Mangel an Toleranz den Vergleich mit der deutschen Gleichschaltung nicht zu scheuen braucht.



Wenn du wissenschaftliche Institutionen aufgrund von Unterstellungen ablehnst, dann nutze dieses Forum in Zukunft bitte nur noch Wirtschaft&Politik. Da weitere Aussagen von dir zu wissenschaftlichen Themen offensichtlich kein Interesse an Diskussion über oder auch nur Beachtung von Inhalten wiederspiegeln, werden sie im Rahmen dieses Diskussionsforums ggf. als Offtopic-Spam behandelt, wenn sie andere Diskussionen stören.



> Wurde bereits schon oft festgestellt, dass diese "Billig Airlines" letztlich genauso teuer oder sogar teurer sind, als der Flug mit einer guten Airline.



Trotz allem sind Flüge verdammt billig, wenn bedenkt, wie groß der Aufwand dahinter und die Folgen dadurch eigentlich sind.





AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Aber deswegen muss man dann nicht das ganze System zusätzlich noch mit Steuern belasten, wie es ja gerade umgesetzt wird.
> ...
> Um wirklich faire Bedingungen zu schaffen, müsste man schon das gesamte System "resetten". Alle Regulationen aufheben, alle Zusatzsteuern abschaffen und darauf hoffen/warten, dass sich die Preise in einem offenen Wettbewerb verhältnismäßig gut einpendeln.



Siehe oben: In irgend einer Weise müssen staatliche Dienste finanziert werden. Man kann fordern, dass der Staat die Bundeswehr abschafft, Sozialhilfe direkt durch Zwangsarbeit ersetzt oder die Arbeitszeiten von Bediensteten auf 16h/7d/51w anhebt - aber einfach nur die Abschaffung von Einnahmequellen oder (in Anbetracht von im Schnitt 33,6 Milliarden neuen Bundeskrediten - seit Ende der Grünen, denen du vermutlich Geldverschwendung vorwerfen würdest) den Verzicht auf die Aufhebung von Steuerbefreiungen zu fordern, dass ist was für Lobbyisten und FDPler.




IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Was schätzt du muss 1L Milch kosten, damit er sich selbsttragend in großen Stückzahlen für den Betrieb rentiert ?
> 
> Jener Preis dürfte grob geschätzt bei circa 80 cent liegen. Von Betrieben, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen, kann hier also wahrhaftig nicht die Rede sein. Aber das will nicht in die Köpfe der Menschen mit ihrer GEIZ IST GEIL-Mentalität rein.
> Wir zahlen nicht die Milch, die man im Supermarkt für nur  50 Cent erwerben kann, sondern die Tiere, die unter unmöglichen Haltungsbedingungen die Milch produzieren, und die Bauern, die durch das stete Minus-Geschäft von Subventionen abhängig werden.



Wir zahlen zu einem erheblichen Teil auch die Milch, die niemand kaufen will und die vergammelt oder vernichtet wird. Fakt ist nunmal, dass die Bauernlobby Jahrzehntelang hohe Subventionen durchsetzen konnte und wir somit eine Überproduktion haben. Es ist sympathisch, dass die Milchbauern zusammenhalten und sich geschlossen gegen die kommenden Umschwünge stellen wollen - aber entweder sie senken die Zahl ihrer Kühe, die Produktionsmenge pro Kuh (käme auch dem Antibiotikabedarf zu gute, ggf. könnte man sogar wieder auf Rassen umsteigen, die nach ihrer Zeit in der Milchwirtschaft für mehr als nur Tierfutterverwertung taugen?) oder der Markt senkt die Zahl der Milchbauern.
P.S.: Solange die Großmolkereien dran verdienen wollen, werden es wohl eher 90 Cent. 80 Cent zahle ich für Milch von Molkereien in Bauernhand.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich davon spreche, dass dieser Industriezweig subventioniert wird, dann geht es mir um den .



Nein. Eben nicht. Dann geht es nicht um den Industriezweig alleine, sondern um alle Teilnehmer dieses speziellen Marktes



> * Ich denke, wie meine ökoglische begründete Einstellung zu einer Berufs- und Lebenswohnsitzwahl aussieht, die regelmäßige Flüge erfordert, kannst du dir denken.* Und Belastungen für Urlauber?
> oooooooh. Die Armen. Obwohl Millionen von Deutschen froh wären, wenn sie sich überhaupt mal einen Urlaub leisten könnten (geschweige denn eine längere Flugreise), sind wir nach wie vor pro-Kopf-Weltmeister im "Geld in Zubetonierung und Verschmutzung anderer Länder investieren". Da seh ich überhaupt kein Problem, wenn mal ein kleiner Teil abgezweigt wird.
> Irgendwoher müssen staatliche Leistungen finanziert werden und das ist allemal eine bessere Stelle, als z.B. Bildungsmöglichkeiten in immer höheren Maße an das Einkommen (sofern vorhanden) der Eltern zu koppeln.


Ich weiss, dass dein zweiter Vorname Ignoranz und dein Nachname Menschenfeind ist. Also ja. 

Ist ja schön, wenn du als Lehrer (was sowieso eher ein Hobby als ein physisch oder psychisch anstrengender Beruf ist*) keinen Urlaub brauchst, aber dann lass doch bitte dein misgünstiges Gerede gegenüber jenen, die einen anstrengenderen Job erledigen und nebenbei dein Gehalt mitbezahlen.

*War ich selbst eine ganze Weile. Da hat man schneller das Geld in der Hand, als das man nur einmal sein Gehirn anstrengen müsste.



> Gegenfangfrage: Was kostet unsere Wirtschaft richtig viel Geld?
> - Transport?
> - Energie?
> - Arbeitskraft?
> - Gewinne erwirtschaften?


Kommt auf das Unternehmen an. Bei Unternehmen die stark von der Logistik abhängig sind, verschlingt der Transport aber nunmal seinen Teil. 



> Alle nicht, aber die S-Bahn-Berlin-GmbH (deren Züge nunmal den Löwenanteil der Transportkapazitäten liefern. oder liefern sollten...) ist seit ihrer Gründung 1995 ein privatisiertes Unternehmen. (in der langen Kette von Muttergesellschaften ist zwar letztlich der deutsche Staat Hauptaktionär, aber dir ging es ja um die Verwaltung, nicht um die Besitzansprüche)


Richtig. Mir ging es um die Verwaltung. 
Anhand der Besitzansprüche lässt sich aber ganz gut die Verwaltung festhalten. Staatliche Unternehmen unterstehen in über 90% aller Fälle Bürokraten.



> Wenn du wissenschaftliche Institutionen aufgrund von Unterstellungen ablehnst, dann nutze dieses Forum in Zukunft bitte nur noch Wirtschaft&Politik. Da weitere Aussagen von dir zu wissenschaftlichen Themen offensichtlich kein Interesse an Diskussion über oder auch nur Beachtung von Inhalten wiederspiegeln, werden sie im Rahmen dieses Diskussionsforums ggf. als Offtopic-Spam behandelt, wenn sie andere Diskussionen stören.



Ich lehne nicht grundsätzlich wissenschaftliche Institutionen ab. Nur jene, die unverschämt gegenüber dem Bürger werden, von steigenden Preisen profitieren und von keinen gewissenhaften Wissenschaftler unterstützt werden. 

Wie gesagt: Sag mir Bescheid, wenn die Hauptunterstützer der IPPC aus fachnahen Wissenschaftlern bestehen. Solange nur Schauspieler und Sänger für die Globale Erwärmung plädieren, bleibe ich lieber auf der Seite ernsthafter Wissenschaftler, wie Lord Christopher Monckton.



> Trotz allem sind Flüge verdammt billig, wenn bedenkt, wie groß der Aufwand dahinter und die Folgen dadurch eigentlich sind.


Die Folgen, die Niemand bisher festgestellt hat (abgesehen von der IPPC und AL Gore*)? 



*Der meines Wissens kein PHD in Wissenschaften hat.



> Siehe oben: In irgend einer Weise müssen staatliche Dienste finanziert werden. Man kann fordern, dass der Staat die Bundeswehr abschafft, Sozialhilfe direkt durch Zwangsarbeit ersetzt oder die Arbeitszeiten von Bediensteten auf 16h/7d/51w anhebt - aber einfach nur die Abschaffung von Einnahmequellen oder (in Anbetracht von im Schnitt 33,6 Milliarden neuen Bundeskrediten - seit Ende der Grünen, denen du vermutlich Geldverschwendung vorwerfen würdest) den Verzicht auf die Aufhebung von Steuerbefreiungen zu fordern, dass ist was für Lobbyisten und FDPler.


Dann frage ich mich, wie sich denn die Schweiz überhaupt noch am Laufen hält, ohne die extreme Besteuerung, wie sie in Deutschland Gang und Gebe ist. 

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man Dinge einfach direkt finanziert, über Vignetten und (höhere) Strafen für zu schnell oder zu langsam Fahrer?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich lese nun schon wieder eine ganze Weile mit. Allerdings ist es mir zum Einen zu anstrengend und andererseits erscheints auch nicht gerade sinnvoll, mich mit Betonköppen rumzuschlagen, die am laufenden Band Platitüden absondern.
Manchmal aber muss ich mich dann aber doch wundern, welch kuriose Stilblüten die rhetorische Auseinandersetzung bietet:

@


AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> ....
> Ich *weiss*, dass dein zweiter Vorname Ignoranz und dein Nachname Menschenfeind ist. Also ja.
> 
> Ist ja schön, wenn du als Lehrer (was sowieso eher ein Hobby als ein physisch oder psychisch anstrengender Beruf ist*) keinen Urlaub brauchst, aber dann lass doch bitte dein misgünstiges Gerede gegenüber jenen, die einen anstrengenderen Job erledigen und nebenbei dein Gehalt mitbezahlen.
> ...


 
Ich nehme mal an, dass dein betoniertes Weltbild in anderen Belangen ebenso fundiert ist, wie in den beiden von mir oben zitierten Fällen. Das würde zumindest deine Kommentare erklären...


Da muss ich sogar mal den "ignoranten" ruyven in Schutz nehmen, der dich (im Gegensatz zu mir) mit geradezu mütterlicher Beachtung (die du aufgrund deiner kleingeistigen Ergüsse nicht mal ansatzweiswe verdienst) segnet.

Was hast du denn gelehrt? Oder meintest du eher geleert (was in Anbetracht der subjektiv sehr gewagten Berufsauffassung eher wahrscheinlich ist)?  
Wissen jedenfalls, auch wenn es dir so erscheinen mag, kann man deinen Beiträgen nicht entnehmen. 

@ruyven:
Sorry für meinen wenig "ertragreichen" Ausbruch. Leider ist gegen indoktriniertes Halb(höchstens)-wissen selbst mit den besten Argumenten nix auszurichten und wenn jemand so offensichtlich unter der Gürtellinie "latrinenparoliert", sollte man dann doch mal ein Widerwort wagen dürfen. 

Das war´s schon wieder. Ich beschränke mich erst mal wieder auf´s Lesen, auch da sich die Themen immer so ähneln und meinerseits eigentlich das (für mich) Wichtigste bereits behandelt wurde.


----------

